# Que ceux qui sont passés du PC au Mac disent pourquoi



## jeromemac (24 Mai 2002)

Salut à tous, j'ai lancer un sujet qui posait la même question mais pour micro$oft,&lt;BR&gt;il est vrai que ça à un peu dériver sur MAC vs PC, alors ici j'aimerais que les gens&lt;BR&gt;qui sont passer sur Mac alors qu'ils avaient un PC m'explique pourquoi... ça serait&lt;BR&gt;interessant pour les gens qui ne voyent pas plu loin que leur nez...&lt;BR&gt;Merci d'avance


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BBen:
*


Ouais, et pourquoi pas d'ailleurs la question inverse : que ceux qui sont passé du MAC au PC expliquent pourquoi !

Ca permettrai de synthétiser ici les points de vue sur la question, et de les confronter...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et aussi les gens qui sont passés de l'Amiga au Mac (voir l'inverse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## mtra (24 Mai 2002)

pourquoi


----------



## benjamin (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*pourquoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Après avoir lu le forum '_Réagissez_' de MacG


----------



## jeromemac (25 Mai 2002)

effectivement ça pourrait etre interessant....


----------



## benjamin (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeromemac:
*effectivement ça pourrait etre interessant....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait, je le voyais plutôt dans l'autre sens, du Mac au PC


----------



## BBen (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> En fait, je le voyais plutôt dans l'autre sens, du Mac au PC <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui oui, je crois qu'on est tous sur la même longueur d'onde...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allons allons, que ceux qui ont une expérience récente la-dessus interviennent, ca nous intéresse ! Même si ca revient à copier un vieux post déja envoyer ailleurs !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En ce qui me concerne, je ne peux pas être d'une grande utilité au débat : j'ai pris en grippe le PC en 1995, après moins de 2 ans d'expérience, et depuis ce fut MAC et UNIX pros à 100%...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(si, avant 93 ce fut AMSTRAD puis ATARI. Je ne suis pas passé par la case AMIGA par contre).


----------



## melaure (25 Mai 2002)

Je ne paux pas dire que je suis passé du PC au Mac ou inverse. C'est plutôt une vie parallèle. On peux résumer mon utilisation des machines plus facilement par période (si je me souviens bien)

1980 - 1983 : TRS-80 (mes premiers pas en basic)
1980 - 1989 : Goupil 1, 2, 3, 4 et 40 (serveur télématique)
1982 - 1986 : Apple II euro+
1982 - 1985 : Oric Atmos, ZX 81
1983 - 1985 : Thomson MO5
1983 - 1988 : Texas Instruments TI99/4A
1985 - 1988 : Amstrad PC1512
1986 - 1987 : Sanyo (je ne sais plus le modèle)
1986 - 1990 : Amstrad CPC128
1986 - 1992 : Apple Macintosh +
1986 - 2002 : PC multiples sous DOS 2, 3, 4, 5, et Windows 1, 2, 3.1, 95/98/NT3.51/NT4/2000 et aussi Gem, BeOS, Linux, OS/2
1988 - 1992 : Amiga 500/Amiga 2000
1989 - 1991 : Station Apollo (unix BSD)
1992 - 1995 : Ordinateur à Bull  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ultrix), Serveur Digital + VT200, Station HP900
1992 - 2002 ; Macintosh LC II
1997 - 2002 : Motorola Starmax 4000 OS 7.6/8.6/BeOS
1997 - 2000 : HP9000 (HP/UX 9-10)
2001 - 2002 : Apple PowerBook G4/OS X, Serveur Sun E500/Solaris

La liste n'est bien sur pas exhaustive, mais il faudrait que j'y réfléchisse un  peu plus.

Comme quoi on en voit passer des babasses dans sa vie ...


----------



## jeromemac (25 Mai 2002)

ben dit moi Melaurë Curufin c'est hachement impressionnant!!! t'es quoi toi
un émire arabe, t'as gagné au loto, tu possède un puit à pétrole, tu fais de la récup
ou t'es quoi??? Moi(enfin plutot mon père) c'est juste Apple IIe,Macintosh LC3,
Powerbook 180c,Imac 233(mon frère et ma soeur), et moi depuis fin 2001 ibook 500  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sinon au lycée j'ai déja taté du OS9, PC Win95/NT/LINUX , Station SUN, et ben dans tous ça
je peux dire que tous les macs je les ais tous adoré, j'ai été intrigué par LINUX et les
station SUN, désespéré par les Windaube de toutes sortes et épaté par le multitache de OS9(bon yavait
 pas d'interface graphique mais c'est excellent de faire des projet pour le BTS Info
 avec un vrai multitache....


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Mai 2002)

Bonjour,

Pas mal Malaure, ton cheminement est logique.

Voici le mien (de mémoire, je peut me tromper sur quelques dates):
1979 - HP 90C
1980 - TRS 80 color (en douce chez le Tandy du coin car c'était trop cher) 
1981 - ZX 81 (doigts en purée sur le clavier à membrane)
1982 - CBM Vic 20 (mon premier ordinateur rien qu'a moi)
1984 - CBM 64, (superbe machine)
1985 - Mo 5, To7, To9 et autres m.... Thomson
1986 - CPC 464 (no comment) puis Atari 520 ST
1987 - Amiga 500 (mon préféré, tu me dit "blitter, copper" aujourd'hui je frisonne encore..)
1989 - Macintosh SE et PC XT

et depuis, plusieurs générations de Mac et de PC.

Ceux qui n'ont jamais tenté de caser un Jeu Video + l'assembleur + les graphismes en 3848 octets de mémoire vive ne peuvent pas comprendre...

Alors, pourquoi sur Mac maintenant ?

Car le Mac est le seul ordinateur conçus pour les non-informaticiens.

C'est tout.

Cordialement


----------



## mtra (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Bonjour,

Pas mal Malaure, ton cheminement est logique.

Voici le mien (de mémoire, je peut me tromper sur quelques dates):
1979 - HP 90C
1980 - TRS 80 color (en douce chez le Tandy du coin car c'était trop cher) 
1981 - ZX 81 (doigts en purée sur le clavier à membrane)
1982 - CBM Vic 20 (mon premier ordinateur rien qu'a moi)
1984 - CBM 64, (superbe machine)
1985 - Mo 5, To7, To9 et autres m.... Thomson
1986 - CPC 464 (no comment) puis Atari 520 ST
1987 - Amiga 500 (mon préféré, tu me dit "blitter, copper" aujourd'hui je frisonne encore..)
1989 - Macintosh SE et PC XT

et depuis, plusieurs générations de Mac et de PC.

Ceux qui n'ont jamais tenté de caser un Jeu Video + l'assembleur + les graphismes en 3848 octets de mémoire vive ne peuvent pas comprendre...

Alors, pourquoi sur Mac maintenant ?

Car le Mac est le seul ordinateur conçus pour les non-informaticiens.

C'est tout.

Cordialement*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


blitter, copper


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Perso, je suit PC addict depuis le début des années 90. J'avoue avoir detester apple prendant longtemps: je trouvais l'interface des mac OS moche et pas assez 'customizable'. 

Un autre gros facteur pour moi est qu'il n'y avais pas assez de softs par rapport au monde PC, surtout dans le domaine ludique. Et puis surtout le gros problème c'était que le mac était a l'epoque très peu compatible avec les PC, ce qui  voulais dire pas d'échanges avec mes potes, mes parents, mon école ou meme internet qui est très orienté PC.

alors qu'est-ce qui ma fait basculer du coté de  la pomme?

ben tout d'abord le fait que depuis le G3 blanc/bleu et l'imac, apple à plus ou moins résolu tout les "problèmes" cités au dessus. Apple a en fait su se positionner efficacement sur le marché grace au magnifique design de ses bécanes, et la haute qualité de son hardware.

Cette recherche de l'esthetique se traduit jusqu'a OS X, qui est desormais clairement le plus beau OS du marché, et le plus agréable à utiliser.

Et puis en tant que musicien et web designer, le passage au mac était quasi-obligé, pour la stabilité de la plate forme et les programmes unique qu'elle propose (Final Cut Pro,Digital Performer).

Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que je pourrais me dispenser complètement du PC, j'ai également un P4 1,7mhz qui complète parfaitement mon Powerbook 667mhz. Si les mac addict mettaient de coté leur haine contre microsoft et leur complexes, ils se rendraient compte qu'ils passent à coté de quelque chose de tres interessant, surtout en ce qui concerne internet. La scene du divx/dvd rip est le truc le plus fun c jours-ci et c un vrai calvaire pour en profiter sur mac. 

En fait je pense que l'idéal c'est vraiment d'avoir les deux plates-formes. Mais si j'avais à choisir quel ordi garder, ça serait mon Tibook,paske non seulement cet ordi déchirre, mais grace à Virtual PC, j'ai un PC dans mon mac hehe.


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2002)

Les cheminement c marrant ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi mon cheminement perso (en exclu)

1986 (ou qque chos approchant) macplus
1990 (ou qque chose comme ca) IIsi
1993 6100 
1998 6500 + 5500
2000 G4 400

un produit pur souche quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meme si j'ai été a plusieurs reprises obligé de travailler sur des pc 

Logiquement ca devrait continuer ds ce sens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Mais!! Personne n'a utilisé de ZX?? Parce qu'après le ZX, un CPC64, c'à été MAC...
Aujourd'hui je suis réfractaire au PC. Pas de complexe, mais contre la complexité! J'ai donné en PC, et j'ai j'y comprend pas grand chose, l'interface est lourde, les portables tombent en rade sans prévenir ni sauvegarder, même pas l'heure!
En plus ils sont dans un système fermé. J'ai toujours put lire les fichiers PC sur mes MAC.
Et si les programmes ludiques sont pas assez nombreux, prenez une console.


----------



## steph_a_paris (25 Mai 2002)

Qui est aujourd'hui numéro un des ventes de portables sur fnac.com ? Le nibook 600......devant le Vaio.

Comme quoi tout arrive peu à peu.......
Ici

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## bluespot (25 Mai 2002)

Eh moi j'étais un ex-PC jusqu'à janvier 1999... J'avais toujours essayé d'éviter les trucs Krosoft, en utilisant OS/2 Warp qui était superbe en son temps et là pas trop de problèmes... jusqu'à ce que IBM décide d'étouffer petit à petit son bébé.

J'avais souvent réfléchi de basculer au monde Mac, mais je ne parvenais pas à me décider.

Jusqu'à ce jour d'hiver 1999 où il y a eu ce crash du disque dur et OS/2 disparaissait. Une réinstallation foirait et je me rendais compte qu'il y avait un tas de service packs à installer avant que OS/2 puissait fonctionner correctement...........

Donc j'avais commandé un émulateur Macintosh sur PC (lien 
ICI) pour évaluer le Macintosh sur mon PC.

Cela m'avait tout à fait convaincu.

Donc passé commande le B&W G3-350 qui est devenu mon plus fidèle compagnon jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Et il est même gâté : XLR8 G4-500, 768Mb RAM, etc, etc...

La journée au boulot devant un PC...

Le soir devant un Macintosh, youpie, le paradis !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2002)

Jusque début 2001 j'étais exclusivement utilisateur PC et content de l'être (pas de problèmes particuliers).
Je ne songeais même pas à acquérir un Mac !
Un jour, en me promenant, je suis tombé sur un iMac Flower Power + soundsticks HK et ... je suis tombé amoureux de l'ensemble sans trop me poser de questions au niveau système, perfs etc....
Je suis très content de mon choix et j'utilise mon PC et mon Mac avec un égal plaisir selon les applis...
Impossible pour moi de dire si l'un est mieux que l'autre ... ils sont différents - c'est tout !


----------



## BBen (25 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> j'aimerais que les gens
qui sont passer sur Mac alors qu'ils avaient un PC m'explique pourquoi...  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ouais, et pourquoi pas d'ailleurs la question inverse : que ceux qui sont passé du MAC au PC expliquent pourquoi !

Ca permettrai de synthétiser ici les points de vue sur la question, et de les confronter...


----------



## mtra (25 Mai 2002)

moi j'ai pas les dates mais ca ressemble a ca

MSX
apple][c (ha sorcery...)
macplus
amiga500 (haaa..)
LcI
4400
ImacDV
thinkpad (c le boulot qui fournis)
Cube (ma meilleur machine)
et ca va continuer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....prochain le PB


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

Padawan, ton témoignage est exemplaire ! Il devrait être posté sur tous les sites PC !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(bon, a part la partie pro-cro$oft...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

Allez, je le remet rien que pour le plaisir : 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *Perso, je suit PC addict depuis le début des années 90. J'avoue avoir detester apple prendant longtemps: je trouvais l'interface des mac OS moche et pas assez 'customizable'. 

Un autre gros facteur pour moi est qu'il n'y avais pas assez de softs par rapport au monde PC, surtout dans le domaine ludique. Et puis surtout le gros problème c'était que le mac était a l'epoque très peu compatible avec les PC, ce qui voulais dire pas d'échanges avec mes potes, mes parents, mon école ou meme internet qui est très orienté PC.

alors qu'est-ce qui ma fait basculer du coté de la pomme?

ben tout d'abord le fait que depuis le G3 blanc/bleu et l'imac, apple à plus ou moins résolu tout les "problèmes" cités au dessus. Apple a en fait su se positionner efficacement sur le marché grace au magnifique design de ses bécanes, et la haute qualité de son hardware.

Cette recherche de l'esthetique se traduit jusqu'a OS X, qui est desormais clairement le plus beau OS du marché, et le plus agréable à utiliser.

Et puis en tant que musicien et web designer, le passage au mac était quasi-obligé, pour la stabilité de la plate forme et les programmes unique qu'elle propose (Final Cut Pro,Digital Performer).

Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que je pourrais me dispenser complètement du PC, j'ai également un P4 1,7mhz qui complète parfaitement mon Powerbook 667mhz. Si les mac addict mettaient de coté leur haine contre microsoft et leur complexes, ils se rendraient compte qu'ils passent à coté de quelque chose de tres interessant, surtout en ce qui concerne internet. La scene du divx/dvd rip est le truc le plus fun c jours-ci et c un vrai calvaire pour en profiter sur mac.

En fait je pense que l'idéal c'est vraiment d'avoir les deux plates-formes. Mais si j'avais à choisir quel ordi garder, ça serait mon Tibook,paske non seulement cet ordi déchirre, mais grace à Virtual PC, j'ai un PC dans mon mac hehe.
* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

Bravo ! 

Allez vous autres, si vous êtes passé du PC au MAC (ou lycée de versailles), on attend vos témoignages ici !


----------



## silirius (26 Mai 2002)

*Moi je suis pas Padawan mais maître jedi !!*


----------



## silirius (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Moi je suis pas Padawan mais maître jedi !!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh oui, en fait ! Je suis macuser depuis que je suis né (30h de pc dans ma vie) Mas je suis objectif (hé oui) Le pc, c'est bien comme hardware. Windows, bof ! Trop de drivers,... à instaler pour que se machine soie utilisable dès que tu la brache. Et puis, les pc de marque, c'est du vol (pire que les mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bref, je m'en fou de ce qui on un pc et tant qu'ils ne viennent pas me faire chier (et moi que je les merde pas), je suis content. 

ps : je pense qu'on est mieux sur mac (c'est subjectif) et bienvenue aux nouveaux. (et ceux qui partent, pas besoin de le dire !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (ou alors, on développe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (26 Mai 2002)

Amstrad CPC 128 avec boitier de capture vidéo, Oxford PAO et souris (par correspondance en Angleterre avant le mac) !!!!

Amiga 500 (et au club informatique, je jalousais deux mac-users qui s'échangeaient les fichiers en réseau alors qu'avec l'amiga, c'était grille-pain et cie)

Mac SE 30
Mac LC
Mac II ci avec écran Apple RGB 13"
Mac II fx
Mac Quadra 800 début de la période Formac trinitron
Mac Quadra 950
PowerMac 6500 (je l'ai encore)
PowerMac 8500
PowerMac G3 bleu/blanc (je l'ai encore) écran Apple 21"
PowerMac G4 (je l'ai encore) écran Apple 22"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2002)

Nostalgie :
ZX 81 (jamais rien compris)
Apple II (c'était déjà mieux)
Commodore j'sais plus trop quoi (ahhh! HyperVyper !!!) enfin on peut faire des choses sur ordinateur sans rien connaître à la programmation !
MacPlus : ahhh! ahhh! ahhh! oh yesssss! (MacPlaymate!) çà c'était intuitif comme logiciel !
Amiga 500 : ahhh! les "Guru Meditation"... N'empèche, j'ai bien cru que ça deviendrait un standard pour la vidéo, même Sony avait sorti un Genlock pour l'Amiga.
Quand j'ai commencé a vraiment travailler sur ordinateur, pour mon boulot de photographe au CNRS :
LC en 1990 lié à un densitomètre, je ne faisais que de l'analyse dessus, + quelques macros Excel pour des calculs d'optique photographique. Quelques schémas et graphiques en sortie Laser destinés à être photographiés pour nos publications. (enfin finis les Letraset et le tire-ligne)
Quadra 8OO, scanner et imageur en 1993,  la partie photo de mon boulot se "numérise" jusqu'au développement des négatifs et des Ektas.
PowerMac 8600, Laser couleur Tektroniks et Imprimante à sublimation Kodak en 98. En dehors du développement des Ektas pour les conférences scientifiques ou les thèses, j'ai enfin les pattes au sec.
2000 : G4 bi-pro, Nikon D1, Vidéoprojecteur SXGA : la production d'ektachromes passe de 4-5 films par jour à 4 par semaine : les infrastructures externes pour les conférences ne suivent pas encore toutes les progrès de la communication.
Donc, jamais aucun PC, en dehors de ceux sur lesquels je donne des cours d'imagerie numérique à la Fac de Nice. D'ailleurs je n'ai rien de méchant à en dire, sauf que sur 20 postes identiques y'en a pas 2 qui ont la même colorimétrie.
Chez moi c'est musique sur FlowerPower DV Se (merci Didier), et Internet sur Bondi Blue 233.


----------



## BBen (26 Mai 2002)

Bon, sympa ce petit Thread qui se transforme en le témoignage des permiers émois informatiques de chacun (séquence souvenir...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais ce n'était pas trop la question au départ. 

Recentrons : 

Si, dans une période récente (disons, pas plus tot que dans les années 90), tu es passés du PC au MAC, ou bien l'inverse : Tu m'intéresse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors dis-nous pourquoi, comment, et si tu es content (les machines précises et ton pédigré on s'en fout un peu)


----------



## melaure (26 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Didier Guillion:
*Bonjour,

Pas mal Malaure, ton cheminement est logique.

Amiga 500 (mon préféré, tu me dit "blitter, copper" aujourd'hui je frisonne encore..)
1989 - Macintosh SE et PC XT

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait j'ai aussi oublié Next Cube(étonnant ?). On en avait une dizaine dans mon école. Ca m'avait vraiment impressionné à l'époque (89-91).

Sinon à l'époque ou j'utilisait l'Amiga, les Macs de l'époque faisaient vraiment pâle figure avec des performances graphiques au moins dix fois inférieures. Mais Apple à eu des managers plus intelligents que ceux de Commodore ...


----------



## sebix (26 Mai 2002)

Salut tout le monde, 
Moi je suis utilisateur mac depuis novembre 2001

Il y a 3 ans, alors que mon oncle venait de s'acheter un mac G3 400Mhz Blanc bleu et que moi j'etais a l'cole, je me suis achete un PC chez net up ( je n'avais pas le choix, question de budjet)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'etait un Celeron 633 Mhz avec 120 Mo Ram

J'ai vite compris en comparant mon PC avec celui de mon oncle que je n'irais pas loin avec ca, surtout que j'avais envie de faire de la video, alors, n'ayant toujours  pas assez d'argent pour m'acheter un mac, je me suis dit que j'allais acheter le meilleur PC du moment, un ATHLON XP 1,4 Ghz avec une carte mere K7T 266 Pro et 380 Mo de Memoire Vive en DDR ainsi et quelques temps plus tard Windows XP

C'est vrai que cet ordi etait pas mal, mais je n'arretais pas d'etre jaloux de mon tonton qui pouvais travailler la video sans probleme alors que moi j'avais deja des problemes a l'acquerir et surtout les temps de calcul etaient dix fois plus long que chez lui (sans rire c'est vrai, j'ai teste). de plus, plein de problemes de hard ware avec le modem et plus tard avec l'adsl ( oui ouui, ca existe aussi sur pc, les probleme d'adsl avec WIn Millenium). et le plus grave, c'etaient ces ecrans bleus qui apparaissaient des que je fesais quelque chose d'important.

Vaint le jour ou j'ai enfin commencé a travailler (Enfin un peu d'argent), j'ai couru a la FNAC des mon deuxieme petit salaire pour m'acheter un IBOOK II 600Mhz Combo avec 256 Mo RAM. Enfin!! M'ecriais-je, un ordi facile a utiliser, et c'est vrai qu'aucun probleme, par contre, je me suis tout de suite mis a mac OSX et c'est vrai que sur un G3, c'etait po ca, j'ai alors esayer de le revendre et j'ai reussi a l'echanger contre un G4 466 Mhz avec ecran plat et 768 Mo RAM

Depuis ce jour, mac OSX tourne comme un bebe, je crois d'ailleur que l'ordi n'a jamais plante, et surout, il a du etre eteint deux ou trois jours peut etre car je le laisse tourner toute la journee.

Alors il est vrai que j'ai du m'acheter un modem eternet pour l'adsl, ce qui fu un peu plus cher que sur PC, mais au moin, maintenant, je suis ravi et comble, d'ailleurs, j'ai beaucoup d'amis qui veulent passer sur mac depuis qu'ils ont vu comment que ca tourne un pauvre 466 Mhz et surtout depuis qu'ils ont vu la beaute et la fonctionnalite de Mac OSX

Alors franchement, les gens qui sont sur PC et qui disent que c'est mieux qu'un mac, je les comprend vraiment pas, a part pour ceux qui aiment jouer ( quoiqu'avec les nouveaux mac, un peu cher c'est vrai, on peut tranquillement jouer et les jeux sortent de plus en plus sur les deux platess formes).

En tout cas, moi je suis pas un fidele mac depuis longtemps, mais je pense que je le resterais a vie pour son efficacite mais egalement contre le monopole de microsoft!!!!


----------



## BBen (27 Mai 2002)

Encore un témoignage à agrandir/encadrer/diffuser partout !

Bravo Sebix !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bienvenue dans la famille...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez vous autres, n'hésitez plus, envoyez vos témoignages (et ceux qui vont dans le sens contraire aussi...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

Bon, nouvel utilisateur d'un mac depuis 15 jours maintenant, l'histoire de ma revelation:

j'ai longtemps crache sur le mac: cher, pas de copains macophiles qui pouvaient me passer tout les softs, c'etait l'epoque ou j'avais un PC pour le plaisir de le bidouiller, de le reparer qd il plantait: tres bien pour apprendre l'info, tres pedagogique: bon ca a planter la! pourquoi?....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puis est venu le temps ou ce petit jeu est devenu lassant et l'ordi est devenu un outils de travail. 

alors la on change de musique: assez de ne pas pouvoir compter sur sa machine et os X pour apple: un Unix

ca a suffit pour faire le transfert, avec bonheur pour l'instant


----------



## jeromemac (27 Mai 2002)

j'crois qu'avec tout se que vous dites je vais finir par faire un livre, et j'irais faire du porte à porte et j'utiliserai vos témoignages pour convertir le max de personne ... ahhh .... ça c'est mon rêve ....
mais c'est vrai que ce qui manque c'est le temps .... en tout cas je vois qu'y en a pas mal qui sont
passer du pc au mac et qui apparemment ne pourront plus s'en séparer... comme quoi il suffit de le savoir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2002)

faudra y aller a ", ca fera temoins de jeova


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Y a que les modos qsui peuvent effacer un message ici???

[27 mai 2002 : message édité par Testeur]

[27 mai 2002 : message édité par Testeur]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Moi je suis pas encore macuser (c'est juste une question de temps et aussi d'argent.c'est encore cher le Mac)..
J'ai deux PC qui marchent bien (si ça existe des PC qui marchent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)et dont je suis très satisfait,l'OS(win 98 Se dans l'un,XP pro dans l'autre)n'a pas intérêt à planter ici,il doit obéir au doigt et à l'oeil!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Plus que le standard PC et ses défauts,c'est le comportement de Gro$oft qui me dérange.Sont pas de la gueule ces cons là!..
En plus apple a enfin un OS qui pourrit vraiment Windows,je l'ai rapidement essayé sur un iMac g3,puis sur un G4.
Il est vrai qu'un PCiste s'y retrouve,même s'il y a des différences,on n'est pas perdu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,mais c'est surtout certaines captures qui  prouvent les qualité d'OS X.
Notamment une capture où on le voit faisant tourner simultanément un win 98 SE,un Win2000 et un XP,et,si je me rappelle bien,eux ou trois de ses propres applis.
Ca ralentit sûrement la machine,tout ça,mais elle peut le faire.
Ca,ça parle.
les système 7,8,9 & co ne m'ont jamais convaincu,pas intuitifs,et je ne les ai pas trouvé si solides que ça...
L'iMAC de première génération n'est vraiment pas beau(non,je veux pas foutre la merde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




),l'iMac II corrige le tir.
Les tarifs d'Apple,encore élévés,semblent évoluer dans le bon sens et du coup je peux envisager l'achat d'un Power Mac.parce qu'il est autrement plus évolutif que l'iMac.


----------



## Laurent_G (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nicolas du Japon:
*c'etait l'epoque ou j'avais un PC pour le plaisir de le bidouiller, de le reparer qd il plantait: tres bien pour apprendre l'info, tres pedagogique: bon ca a planter la! pourquoi?....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puis est venu le temps ou ce petit jeu est devenu lassant et l'ordi est devenu un outils de travail. 

alors la on change de musique: assez de ne pas pouvoir compter sur sa machine et os X pour apple: un Unix
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis exactement dans le même cas, 
je suis passé au mac pour sa simplicité et l'environnement homogène des applis. Et puis comme c'est un ibook, je ne peux pas l'ouvrir pour mettre n'importe quoi dedans ... 
OS X est presque aussi bien que BeOS et en plus il lit les DVD


----------



## jeromemac (10 Juillet 2002)

Les switcher peuvent ils apporter leur contribution à ce débat ?  la je pense qui peut y en avoir à dire quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Moi je suis passée au Mac pour énerver mon Mec qui est sur PC...
J'adore...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Moi, j'utilise des macs depuis 91, depuis qu'un collègue m'avait orienté la dessus. J'adorais mes macs, et je ne lorgnais pas du côté pc.
Il est vrai qu'en ne lisant que les sites mac, ca ne vous donne pas envie d'essayer un pc.

Mais voila, en septembre dernier je me suis décidé à franchir le pas, et je me suis monté moi meme un pc.
Et la, ce fut une grande révélation pour moi. Il est vrai que passer d'une bécane de 400 Mhz (G3 B&amp;W) à une de 1,4 Ghz (Athlon) ca change les choses ;-)

Les débuts furent un peu dur avec quelques plantages sous 98 et surout un nouveau monde a decouvrir, mais le passage sur XP a tout changer. J'ai maintenant une bécane hyper puissante, qui ne plante jamais, oui j'en vois qui rigole, mais croyez moi ou non, mon Pc ne plantge quasiment jamais.

J'ai conservé un portable G3 pismo 500, pour faire joujou avec l'OSX que je trouve joli. Mais quel supplice de surfer sur le web avec OSX face a XP. Les pages web ne s'affichent complement qu'une fois sur deux. Etc...

Je ne peux me séparer de mon portable mac, car c'est une borne airport qui me gère l'internet, mais je passerais probablement a tout pc tres bientot.

Je pense que les macusers ne veulent pas voir ce qu'il y a de l'autre coté, quand on voit des programmes aussi génial que www.earthviewer.com, ca ne fait pas envie de rester sur mac.

A+


----------



## minime (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par manu_XP:</font><hr>Je pense que les macusers ne veulent pas voir ce qu'il y a de l'autre coté, quand on voit des programmes aussi génial que www.earthviewer.com, ca ne fait pas envie de rester sur mac.<hr /></blockquote>

Si j'étais américain et promoteur immobilier j'aimerais surement utiliser ce soft ($599 par an ?), mais bon... c'est pas ça qui va me faire passer sur PC.

Et sinon comparer un G3 B&amp;B de 1999 avec un Athlon 1,4Ghz...


----------



## Mitch (15 Juillet 2002)

En fait j'aimerais apporter mon témoignage....

en 1991 je suis passé sur les station de travail NeXT ayant abandonné l'Apple ][ &amp; //gs et la je suis tombé amoureux de cette machine. En fait non pas de la machine mais du système d'exploitation et des outils de dev.

A l'arrêt de NeXT je suis passé sur PC parce ce que le Mac ne m'intéressais pas du tout.... pas plus que le PC mais étant développeur j'ai fait un choix pour me permettre de remplir mon assiette. C'était le choix le "moins pire" que je pouvais faire. 

Je suis donc venu au Mac en 2000 avec une pre version d'OS X, avec ses outils de dev que je connaissaient bien,  et rapidement j'ai retrouvé mes marques du Next. 

Tous ca pour dire que si je suis venu au Mac c'est exclusivement pour le système d'exploitation et les outils de dev.... et que maintenant je retrouve (comme sur next a l'époque) une machine (ou plutôt un système d'exploitation) fiable et avec lequel on peut vraiment travailler. (pas de dll qui plantent, pas d'extensions qui rentrent en conflit avec d'autres ou avec des applications...)

Voila en quelques mots mon choix.


----------



## Mitch (15 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par manu_XP:</font><hr>
Mais voila, en septembre dernier je me suis décidé à franchir le pas, et je me suis monté moi meme un pc.
Et la, ce fut une grande révélation pour moi. Il est vrai que passer d'une bécane de 400 Mhz (G3 B&amp;W) à une de 1,4 Ghz (Athlon) ca change les choses ;-)

<hr /></blockquote>

heuuu tu n'as pas essayé une autre comparaison des fois.... par exemple un Pentium 100 avec XP et heuuu je ne sais pas moi un PowerMac bi 1 Ghz et la le mac est bien plus rapide..... c'est drôle ça ...... 

Si tu es passé au Win parce que les logiciels n'héxiste pas sous OS X ok je veux bien comprendre tes arguments mais de la a comparer une traction a une Xantia...

Je ne pense pas qu'on change pour la machine.... mais plutôt pour un environnement de travail ou pour des logiciels.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Finallement le TOP c'est d'avoir un Mac ET un PC !
Faut de tout pour faire un monde, et avec les 2 vous êtes sur de pouvoir TOUT faire, c'est le NO-LIMITE !!!

SI vous avez un Mac ,vous avez surement les moyens de vous offrir aussi un PC (c'est pratiquement gratos maintenant  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Et puis comme ça vos remarques seront surement plus justes et moins partisanes...

Bientot vous serea des pro du reseaux OSX/XP, hihihi...

Amicalement,


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

La posteuse anonyme au dessus c'est moi !
Je suis pas encore au point avec les manip de ce forum
désolé pour le dérangement...
Tchao


----------



## manustyle (15 Juillet 2002)

Entierement d'accord avec toi Aubade, c'est ce que j'ai en ce moment, 1 pc de course et 1 portable Mac, ca permet de connaitre tout ce qui se fait de chaque côté.

Maintenant côté budget, c plus dur a suivre ;-)


----------



## woulf (16 Juillet 2002)

Ben moi, fidèle user de mac depuis 95, j'ai sauté le pas en 98, en m'achetant un pécé, pour jouer, tout en gardant les macs.

Le pécé: céléron 333 avec 3DFX voodoo banshee, que j'ai toujours, mais avec un celeron 500 et une TNT2 32 Mos. Il me sert toujours jouer, de moins en moins, mais quand je l'ai acheté, en 98, je me suis rué sur dungeon keeper, quel pied de pouvoir y jouer !

Là, j'ai fusillé ma carte son en installant  jedi knight 2 et au passage le dernier direct X... Et là, tu comprends pourquoi t'aimes le mac...

je ne me suis jamais fait à Windows 98, mais pour jouer, faut être honnête, y'a pas photo, il faut un pécé ou une console (et encore, pas les mêmes jeux)

En revanche, même à l'époque ou j'étais plus utilisateur pécé que mac, je n'ai jamais envisagé sérieusement de travailler avec des PC, j'ai toujours gardé les macs, faut pas déconner !

Encore que, je constate que le passage sous X a été bénéfique à la stabilité du mac, car sous 9.2.2 y'avait du plantage dans l'air de temps en temps...

Effectivement, la cohabitation entre les 2 est possible: prenez le meilleur de chaque monde, et si vous avez pas la possibilité, prenez ce qui compte le plus pour vous.


----------



## jeromemac (19 Juillet 2002)

En tout cas moi pour jouer j'ai les consoles (PS2, N64, et bientot gamecube) et pour travailler chez moi j'ai un bea u ibook et à mon boulot j'ai des PC, voila donc la comparaison je peu la faire je connais bien les deux mondes, et ben j'attend avec impatience le jour ou le patron decidera de passer sur linux, la se sera interessant, c'est déja ça, c'est pas encore le mac, mais c'est déja ça.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon comparer XP sur athlon 1,6 qui doit avoir 6 mois avec un powermac B&amp;B 400 qui à + de 2ans franchement lourd!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## cux221 (19 Juillet 2002)

Moi aussi, j'ai un PC et  un portable mac.
J'utilise le PC pour jouer, aller sur le net faire marcher ma vieille imprimante parallèle.
Et j'utilise le Mac pour bosser.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2002)

Salut 
pour ma part j'ai "shitcher" en janvier 2001 pour un iMac DV SE 500 après 5 ans sous PC. Je suis le seul dans ma famille à faire de l'informatique et lorsque j'étais en 5° j'avoue que je ne connaissais pas encore le mac... J'ai commencé avec un Pentium 75 MHz 8 Mo 500 Mo Win 3.1 j'en était très content jamais eut un pépin, j'ai enchainé trois ans plus tard avec un Packard Bell, et là ce fut la merde aucune évolution possible et un ordi très mal concu. A cette meme époque j'ai découvert les joies de la video numérique avec ce PC impossible. J'ai donc acheter en pièce détachées mon PC suivant mais ca ramait grave et j'en avait marre de windoze. Tous mes potes était sur PC et ne disait que du mal du mac, j'étais attiré mais dans ce climat s'était difficile de faire le pas. Fin 2000, je jouais de moins en moins a des jeux vidéo et ca ne m'amusait plus de donner des coup de pied dans l'unité centrale pour remettre le CPU qui avait du jeu avec la carte mère, de plus j'adore les objet moderne et designer donc aucune raison de ne pas faire le grand saut et je ne fus pas décu. J'ai découvert la beauté dans l'informatique et la simplicité. Jai branché mon canon sur le port FW et là le bonheur sans lire un manuel et en une journée j'avais monté mon premier film de 30 min (5h de rush qd meme...) j'ai également découvert un systeme simple avec pratiquement aucune contrainte. je pouvais tous faire avec et je ne regrettais pas mon choix tellement que après avoir travailler durant mes trois mois de vacances avant la fac j'ai acheter un ibook beaucoup plus simple pour un étudiant. La encore un ordi magnifique et la découverte du systeme X avec la stabilité et la désormais l'alliance parfaite entre le design des machine et l'élégance de l'OS. 
Ainsi je regrette pas du tout ce switch. Cependant la solution idéale reste, comme évoqué plus haut, d'avoir les deux plate forme, un Mac pour pratiquement tout et un PC pour les petits manques comme qq soft pour l'internet par exemple et les jeux. Les jeux sont graphiquement incomparable plus beaux sur un PC que sur une console.  
En conclusionfaut dépasser les préjuger du mac et profiter des tous ses avantages inconnues de 95 % des gens malheureusement.


----------



## lakanjejo (25 Juillet 2002)

Jusqu'en 2001, je travaillais sur PC. Puis on m'a offert un i-mac avec mac os.10.1. Esthétiquement, et pour l'interface, Windows est distancé de très loin. Mais pour quelqu'un qui ne connaît rien à l'informatique comme moi, lorsqu'il y a un problème, difficile de trouver quelqu'un qui peut donner un coup de main puisque tout le monde autour de moi est PC-user. Je vais revenir vers les PC dès la fin de cette année. Dommage!


----------



## jeromemac (25 Juillet 2002)

lakanjejo a dit:
			
		

> * Jusqu'en 2001, je travaillais sur PC. Puis on m'a offert un i-mac avec mac os.10.1. Esthétiquement, et pour l'interface, Windows est distancé de très loin. Mais pour quelqu'un qui ne connaît rien à l'informatique comme moi, lorsqu'il y a un problème, difficile de trouver quelqu'un qui peut donner un coup de main puisque tout le monde autour de moi est PC-user. Je vais revenir vers les PC dès la fin de cette année. Dommage!    *


j'te donne mon numéro, tu va pas retourner t'embourber juste parce que y'a personne pour répondre à tes questions, j'te donne mon numéro et tu m'appelle dans ce cas...déconne pas!!!


----------



## manustyle (25 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeromemac:</font><hr />* 
Sinon comparer XP sur athlon 1,6 qui doit avoir 6 mois avec un powermac B&amp;B 400 qui à + de 2ans franchement lourd!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Evidement il n'est pas équitable de comparer un Athlon 1,4 (c pas un 1,6) à un G3 B&amp;W 400. 

Mais bon c'était mes machines, et je n'en avais pas d'autres sous la main pour comparer. Je n'ai jamais vu tourner un G4, je veux bien croire que c'est rapide.

A+


----------



## Percy (2 Août 2002)

Je ne suis pas de ceux qui sont passé du PC au MAC mais de ceux qui VONT passer au MAC.

Effectivement le pédigrée de chacun n'apporte pas d'eau à ton moulin, je n'étalerais donc pas le musée des ordinateurs que j'ai utilisé.

De multiples raisons me viennent à l'esprit quand je réfléchis à ma motivation d'évoluer vers MAC.

A quand date la dernière fois où je me suis vraiement amusé avec un ordinateur PC ?

C'était un 80386 VGA, depuis je customize, je change les pièces, j'enfile les OS comme les perles, et que reste-t-il ? Rien, pas une once d'Ame dans cet amas électronique qu'on appelle ordinateur compatible PC.

Le problème est là, le PC n'a pas d'Ame, il n'a pas de Père Fondateur, oui il peut tout faire, comme un robot mixer, une machine à laver, un sanibroyeur.

Que celui qui n'a pas révé devant toutes les machines Apple (Apple II -&gt; eMac) me jète la première pierre.

Apple = un constructeur, une équipe de designer, un grand timonier.

Avez-vous déjà touché un PC ? Métal froid comme la mort, alors que les MAC sont agréable au toucher, agréable à l'oreille (bing), agréable à l'oeil (icone mac souriante au boot) et the last but not least
quel Fun!

Il y a juste un problème qui me gène un peu, c'est que Steve Jobs ai vendu son Ame au diable (m$) il a oublié que le client est roi et qu'il ne se résume pas à un portefeuille ou un mouton juste bon à tondre. 

Les meilleurs vendeur d'Apple ont toujours été les clients Apple, s'il ne revoit pas sa façon de les traiter, je ne crois pas que ses yuppies commerciaux généreront assez de chiffre pour qu'Apple survive.

Steve Jobs est le coté obscur d'Apple, il ne suffira pas seul à redresser Apple jusqu'à son apogée du début.

Qu'on fasse revenir l'autre Steve (Wozniak), c'est lui l'ame d'Apple, l'obiwan kenobi.

A+


----------



## noliv (2 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Percy:</font><hr />* Qu'on fasse revenir l'autre Steve (Wozniak), c'est lui l'ame d'Apple, l'obiwan kenobi.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne crois pas que Woz ait envie de revenir; et les qualités d'Apple ne reposent pas que sur une ou deux têtes....

Mais si Woz est obiwan... cherchons plutot Luke Skywalker!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## brome (7 Août 2002)

Il y a un an et demi a peu pres, je discutais machines avec un gars qui comme moi etait possesseur d'Amiga, et un autre qui n'avait encore pas d'ordi a cette epoque, mais qui devait en acheter un pour ses etudes (ecole d'audiovisuel), pour faire du montage video.

Reaction naturelle des 2 amigaistes : "Prends un mac. Avec le firewire et le tout-SCSI tes donnees vont fuser fluide, ca va rentrer comme papa dans maman un soir de paye, tu seras pas emmerde".

Le gars a regarde les prix, compare... on l'a revu quelques mois plus tard, il avait achete un pc, parce que c'etait beaucoup moins cher pour des performances a priori equivalentes.

Nous, un peu decus, mais bon, on dit rien.

Et puis j'ai revu le pote amigaiste quelques mois plus tard, et quand je lui ai demande des nouvelles de notre connaissance etudiant l'audiovisuel : "Il a revendu son PC et s'est achete un Mac. Le PC allait pas pour faire du montage".

Je crois qu'il n'y a rien a ajouter.


----------



## Babouni (11 Octobre 2003)

J'y réponds même si le dernier post date.

utilisateur de PC depuis toujours ou presque puisque j'ai fait mes "armes" sur un Amiga 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ca faisait quelques années que l'idée me titillait. 
J'ai quand même racheter un PC il y a +ou- 2ans. Quelle connerie !!! Je voulais une bête de jeu. Mais c'est devenu un gouffre financier. Je me suis mis à la vidéo et là ce fut fatal.
Achat (encore un) d'une carte, installationS de pilotes, driver, programmes, etc. Rien de marchait correctement. Il fallait suivre un ordre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis j'avais demandé un petit emac au bureau pour lire des fichier xpress, etc. Bonheur on me livre un iMac 17". Je craque.
15 jours apres sortaient les nouveaux 1Ghz et je commandais le mien.
Plus de PC sauf au bureau et le portable professionnel de ma femme qui plante tout le temps.


----------



## Odonth (11 Octobre 2003)

Moi mon expérience c'est des macs toujours des macs a part un Z81 ( avec les touches en pneu qui arrachaient la pulpe des doigts)

Alors au rique d'en oublier
- 1984 : Machintosh ( il sera upgradé en Mac+)
... puis dans un ordre plus ou moins chronologique : un Mac SE, un LCIII, un duo ( çà c'était géant comme idée... avant le WiFi et Bleudent) un Performa, un SI, deux PowerMac...  j'en oubie...

Aujourd'hui le parc est le suivant:
un G4 450 - 3 iMac (deux G3, un G4 800 CD/DVD-RW) - un Powerbook 12" 850 toutes options... acheté en mars...
Et un iPod 40Go tout neuf d'aujourd'hui

Et c'est qu'un début, je suis obligé de bosser sur Pécé de temps à autre, mais quelle satisfaction quand je me relie avec mon Powerbook dans le réseau PC... d'entendre ceux qui ont eux des Pécé pester à longueur d'années contre le "grand Bill" et ses ouindows.

Comme dit l'adage cupertinien : Acheter Pécé, c'est pécher

Et puis des souvenirs... Mon fils ainé de 19 ans qui cause aussi sur les forums... photographié à 2 ans jouant avec le Mac Plus... depuis il'a bien grandi et plus il le connait plus il est allergique au monde obscur...désolé je ne dit pas de gros mots style Win... non je peux pas!


Alors si Apple me lache pas je pense que je resterai fidèle... Les prochains investissements ( sous 1 an - 1 an1/2... un Serveur pour mon cabinet et une balise airport (marre de brancher le Powerbook au cabinet!)


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Reaction naturelle des 2 amigaistes : "Prends un mac. Avec le firewire et le tout-SCSI tes donnees vont fuser fluide, ca va rentrer comme papa dans maman un soir de paye, tu seras pas emmerde".



C'est peut-être ça qu'Apple devrait prendre comme slogan !!!


----------



## BlueVelvet (11 Octobre 2003)

Odonth a dit:
			
		

> et une balise airport (marre de brancher le Powerbook au cabinet!)



... Offre-toi la borne Airport, c'est un vrai bonheur (tu te connectes sur Internet, place ton imprimante, et même un réseau local). C'est excellent, et configuré en deux minutes


----------



## JonBoy (11 Octobre 2003)

Salut tout le monde !

Moi aussi j'ai souitché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait environ 11 ans que je suis dans l'informatique (pc) et cinq ans que j'ai eu un mac dans les mains.

J'ai vu des 286, 386, DOS 1 tout ca tout ca (j'ai travaillé aussi un peu dessus aussi !) et ca me plaisait beaucoup. Je programmais en Basic, c'était le bon temps !

P'is est arrivé Windows 95... et depuis ce temps la, qqchose me manquait... Le pc était plus pareil... En plus windows allait de Windows en Windaube, et sincèrement vu les choses qui nous vendent, ca me faisais c**** de donner des sous a Micro$oft...

Donc un jour, ca ma prix comme une envie de pisser, j'ai acheté un LC 475 d'occas ! C'était marrant, ca ma bien plus ! Alors j''ai revendu mon LC et mon PC et j'ai acheté un iMac Fraise ! Pour l'époque c'était super, mais il a vite été dépassé (en mémoire surtout). donc j'étais un peu blasé de mon mac...
J'ai ensuite revendu mon iMac pour prendre un serveur 9650 et c'est la que je me suis le plus éclaté ! PAO, Internet, enfin tout ce qu'on peu faire sur un PC mais qui est plus agréable a faire sur Mac !
Puis la bete est tombé en panne, et j'ai passé un an sur PC... Et une fois réparé, j'étais tellement content de retrouver mon Mac, que j'ai acheté le powerbook !

L'esprit sur PC n'est pas le meme que sur Mac. Inutile de me demander ce que je préfère ! si je passe environ 40 minutes ttout les matin a lire MacGénération, et que j'arrive en retard au boulot (!) c'est bien parce que qu'un Mac, plus qu'un ordi, c'est un bonheur de travailler !

Voilà, voilà ! j'ai vidé mon sac ! Maintenant je vais bosser, je suis encore a la bourre ! dsl pour les faute, j'ai pas le temps de relire !


----------



## Jacen (12 Octobre 2003)

Achat  dun Pb15" l'an dernier. Sympa, je regrette pas, mais mon prochain portable et ma prochaine tour seront des PC,


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Achat  dun Pb15" l'an dernier. Sympa, je regrette pas, mais mon prochain portable et ma prochaine tour seront des PC,



Tu n'as donc pas été satisfait du Mac? Pour quelles raisons? Qu'est-ce qui te pousse à retourner sur PC?


----------



## huexley (12 Octobre 2003)

il y a eu un thread ou il expliquait ses raisons de sont déswitch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour ma part, mes prochains achat seront une Tour PC et un Portable Mac d'occase, pourquoi ? Je n'ai pas le budget pour une tour G5, et comme j'ai besoin de patate, le PC remplit se role a moindre frais, et comme je reste un macfan, mon vieux G4 va aller d'autres personnes et moi je vais me prendre un portable


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as donc pas été satisfait du Mac? Pour quelles raisons? Qu'est-ce qui te pousse à retourner sur PC?



     ...ah non, pitié, ça suffit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2003)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu un thread ou il expliquait ses raisons de sont déswitch


 
..pas 1, deux , et en même temps ! et sur des pages et des pages !


----------



## cfrommars (12 Octobre 2003)

idem pour moi ... achat d'un mac en juin 2003 et vivement mon prochain PC.
10 ans de PC et quand le dernier a rendu l'ame, je me suis dit pourquoi pas ? un ami me repetait sans cesse depuis 2 ans que c'était beaucoup mieux alors j'ai franchit le pas et je le regrette amèrement. 
C'est sur que mac osx est agréable mais 3 mois que je galère avec mon emac et le sav d'apple s'en fout royalement malgré de nombreux courriers ... alors me voila à supporter de bosser sur un mac qui fonctionne aussi mal qu'un pc en fin de vie et je me languis de pouvoir m'en debarasser.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Quels ont été tes problèmes ? (remarque tu as acheté un eMac, tu cherches aussi) 

Pas taper, Sid !


----------



## cfrommars (12 Octobre 2003)

oui que je suis naive ... j'ai cru que TOUS les macs étaient bons à acheter ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



problemes d'écrans qui m'ont valu 2 retours en atelier avant que le probleme soit resolu, des kernels panics à répétition et suite au dernier retour d'atelier je plante et je rame quelque soit l'application ... en fait j'ai dejà laissé pas mal de messages de sos sur ce forum et j'ai suivi tous les conseils qui m'ont été donné mais rien n'y fait. La hot line d'apple ne m'aide pas plus ... donc je fais des courriers et j'essaie tant bien que mal de travailler sur mon emac mais le coeur n'y est pas ... j'ai l'impression d'avoir jeter mes économies par la fenêtre et surtout j'attendais un peu plus de serieux de la part d'apple ... 
sincerement je suis dégoutée ...


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

Ils pourraient pas te changer carrément de machine nan ???
Parce que là c'est n'importe quoi.. l'emac est quand même une bonne machine, stable et tout... j'ai fait switcher un ami sur un emac et c'est toujours mon ami ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nan sérieux il est très content, tout marche parfaitement bien depuis le début et là aucun problème à signaler... il l'a acheté en juin je crois...

Lui ce qu'il voit (je l'ai déjà dit ds un autre thread, désolé si je me répète) c'est que son PC il l'avait acheté 17 000 F il y a 7 ans et qu'il a jamais pu faire quelque chose avec... là pour 8500 F il a tout ce qu'il veut, donc il est content, surtout que lui le débat mac/pc il s'en branle, et toujours d'ailleurs... même si maintenant il me comprend bcp mieux


----------



## cfrommars (12 Octobre 2003)

j'essaie à force de courrier qu'apple me la change ou me fasse un avoir mais je n'ai aucunes réponses.
J'ai commencé sur  PC par habitude et j'en ai acheté 6 au fur et à mesure que j'ai évolué vers le graphisme, j'ai pris des machines plus puissantes. J'ai acheté mon dernier pc il y a 3 ans  dans une grande surface 7500 frs et  j'ai pu travailler correctement avec photoshop, illustrator ou dreamweaver. Il me reste un PC portable qui s'avere nettement plus rapide et plus stable que l'emac sauf au demarrage ;-) c'est un P4 1,7 giga- 259 Mo  donc rien d'extraordinaire ...


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

Effectivement... je ne pense pas qu'un emac en bon état serait plus lent qu'un portable comme le tiens...
Tu as envoyé des courriers recommandés ?
Moi je suis pas un pro de la pression... loin de là mais j'en connais 2-3 ici et autour de moi qui arrivent toujours à avoir ce qu'ils veulent (ou du moins + que moi) parce qu'ils crient plus fort et font + peur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'as pas un crieur près de toi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2003)

pourquoi je suis passé sous mac il y a 3 mois alors que j'étais sous PC depuis 6 ans ???

Deux raisons :

- La Premiere , pour le design des Powerbooks.
- La deuxieme, car je donnait des cours d'informatique sous PC depuis 2 ans et un jour quelqu'un m'a appellé avec un probleme sur mac, il venait d'en acheter un et ne savait pas s'en servir.
J'y suis allé et finalement je m'y suis vite retrouvé. Au fil du temps et des cours chez lui (que je lui donnait) j'ai eut envie de passer au Mac car j'avai vu que la compatibilité entre Office X et Office XP était parfaite. Voila tout


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> ...ah non, pitié, ça suffit !



On est dans le sujet, chacun présente ses arguments de switch, dans un sens comme dans l'autre. Je ne comprends pas la remarque.


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

Si si moi je la comprends... comme quoi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est comme si tu voulais relancer la polémique "le g5 trop en avance sur son temps"...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est comme si tu voulais relancer la polémique "le g5 trop en avance sur son temps"...



Loin de moi cette idée.


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

cfrommars a dit:
			
		

> oui que je suis naive ... j'ai cru que TOUS les macs étaient bons à acheter ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas de réaction de Sidney ? 

Dommage que tu ne sois pas à lyon. Il y a pleins de bricoleurs dans l'AUG ... J'ai bien vu une AUG à Marseille , mais j'ai l'impression que c'est plutôt du matériel en libre service, plus qu'une activité complête.


----------



## Jacen (12 Octobre 2003)

je desiwtch parce que les nouveaux powerbooks ne correspondent pas à mes besoins et n'apportent pa grand chose (pour moi) à celui que j'ai déjà. Je n'achèterais pas de mac pas portable parce que la simplicité, la beauté blablabla est contrebalancé par le manque de simplicité qu'implique "ne pas avoir un ordinateur comme tout le monde" (un pc sous windows quoi). 
Je vais pas pour autant remplacer mon powerbook, j'en ai tjs été très content mais dans les circonstances actuelles je trouve les Pc plus intéressant. En tout cas je n'ai pas envie de politiser l'achat de mes ordinateurs, je prends donc ce qui correspond le plus à mes besoins (et certains ont eu du mal à comprendre ça d'ou les topics interminables). Le jour ou les macs me seront plus utiles qu'un PC, je changerai à nouveau.
En attendant, la concurrence c'est très bien, grâce aux divers acteurs du marché je peux, en piochant chez chacun, avoir une réponse concrète et efficace à mes besoins.


----------



## Zitoune (12 Octobre 2003)

cfrommars a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie à force de courrier qu'apple me la change ou me fasse un avoir mais je n'ai aucunes réponses.
> J'ai commencé sur  PC par habitude et j'en ai acheté 6 au fur et à mesure que j'ai évolué vers le graphisme, j'ai pris des machines plus puissantes. J'ai acheté mon dernier pc il y a 3 ans  dans une grande surface 7500 frs et  j'ai pu travailler correctement avec photoshop, illustrator ou dreamweaver. Il me reste un PC portable qui s'avere nettement plus rapide et plus stable que l'emac sauf au demarrage ;-) c'est un P4 1,7 giga- 259 Mo  donc rien d'extraordinaire ...



j'ai aussi eu  des problèmes avec mon eMac.
Ce fut long et difficile, mais finalement la Fnac me l'a échangé contre un iBook


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi eu  des problèmes avec mon eMac.
> Ce fut long et difficile, mais finalement la Fnac me l'a échangé contre un iBook



Eh bien voilà il suffit de mettre la pression.

Tiens on se lève tôt le dimanche en Alsace


----------



## Zitoune (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on se lève tôt le dimanche en Alsace



trop de soleil


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> trop de soleil



On s'est fait avoir ici. C'est la même météo qu'au Japon !


----------



## cfrommars (12 Octobre 2003)

c'est quand même plus difficile de mettre la pression uniquement par téléphone et par courriers ... quant aux mails c'est simple ils n'y repondent pas !!! pour me calmer ils m'ont offert 6 mois d'extension de garantie sur l'emac mais c'est pas ce que je demandais.
Je ne suis ni pro mac ni pro pc, je veux juste une machine qui corresponde à mes besoins qui sont loin d'être fantastiques ... 
Par exemple hier je voulais simplement faire un copier / coller dans dreamweaver ... basique comme manip ... et bien pas sur mon emac, pour une raison que j'ignore il n'a plus voulu fonctionner, il a "quitte inopinément" j'ai réouvert 3 fois l'application et 3 fois le copier/coller a fait quitté inopinément.


----------



## Zitoune (12 Octobre 2003)

Tu l'as achetée où ta machine ?
Rapporte-leur le carton et demande à voir le directeur...


----------



## cfrommars (12 Octobre 2003)

à l'apple store


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2003)

Il n'y a pas de club d'utilisateurs de Mac sur Marseille?

Ou quelqu'un de Marseille ou des alentours pour te donner un coup de main?

C'est dingue ça...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de club d'utilisateurs de Mac sur Marseille?
> 
> Ou quelqu'un de Marseille ou des alentours pour te donner un coup de main?
> 
> C'est dingue ça...



Dans une grande ville comme Marseille il doit bien y avoir quelques MacUsers passionnés !


----------



## sylko (12 Octobre 2003)

Ils ne sont pas sur MacGé en ce moment. 

C'est l'heure du «jaune»


----------



## sylko (13 Octobre 2003)

Alors?

L'heure du Pastaga est passée depuis longtemps.

Personne pour aider cette demoiselle?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2003)

Vive le Mac !

Z8x, Lisa, mac 128, 512, .... G4

mais réveillez-vous les gars
la bonne question est pourquoi les gens (et surtout les grandes entreprises des arts graphiques et de l'imprimerie par ex.) switche du Mac au PC !
qu'ils disent aussi pouquoi

aie aie aie, en reparlera dans 1 année ou deux


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2003)

Jamais vu de grandes entreprises sur mac... sinon l'imprimerie et arts graphiques, je vois tjs du mac... t'as des chiffres, des photos, des noms ?


----------



## CharlesX (13 Octobre 2003)

Moi j'utilisai un PC portable au boulot.
Et puis j'ai changé de boulot, je suis parti a l'etranger. 
Je voulais un ordi perso portable alors j'ai acheté un Ti 667 d'occaz. J'ai toujours suivi l'histoire de mac de loin mais je n'avais pas besoin d'un ordi a titre personnel.

J'ai choisi Mac parcque j'ai persque l'impression qu'il vit. Je sors du boulot sur mon PC morne et je rentre a la maison pour retrouver mon Ti que je sors de veille et sur lequel je passe du temps a flaner. Je suis bien dessus. Je trie mes photos, envoie des mails, regarde des DVD, surf. J'ai choisi le TI pour l'ecran 15.

J'aime mon mac mais je reste lucide. Il chauffe et l'OS a encore besoin de maturité.
J'ai un peu de mal encore avec OSX. J'ai acheté mon Ti avec 10.2 installé et les CD de 10.1. J'ai tout reinstallé et me suis donc retrouvé en 10.1 : insupportable. Lent, atroce pour recuperer mes documents sur mon PC par réseau, ...
J'ai acheté la 10.2 en juillet dernier car je n'en pouvais plus. Ce fut mieux mais encore beaucoup de travail a faire sur cet OS pour moi. 
J'hesite encore a acheter 10.3 mais en fait je suis sur de craquer....


----------



## esales (13 Octobre 2003)

Après divers expérience sur plusieurs ordinateur ZX81, TO7, MO5, TO9, Atari 520STF, je suis passé sur PC  486 SX 25, il y a pas mal de temps.
J'ai suivi les évolutions du DOS, windows, OS2 warp.

J'ai acheté mon premier mac le mois dernier. Un powerbook 17' 1Ghz neuf à 3000.

Les critiques sur windows concernant sa fiabilité ne sont plus depuis XP. Il est très fiable et ses outils de récupération permettent même de faire de grosse "conneries" sans devoir tout réinstaller (contrairement à OSX).

Ce qui m'a fait évoluer (et non sans peur) c'est le look de la machine ainsi que celle son système d'exploitation. C'est un tout et l'un ne va pas sans l'autre.
J'avais déjà changé mon interface sous win XP  contre celle du Mac OSX (modif dans les DLL plus quelques utilitaires pour le dock ...) ce qui me convenait dejà bien.

Le plus dur a été de racheter la plupart des applis nécessaires à ma survie : Office, une encylopédie (j'ai acheté Hachette 2004, une grosse daube et enfin Universalis 9, qui est bien meilleure).
Il me manque un Atlas digne d'Encarta, mais cela n'existe pas sous Mac.

J'ai aussi échangé Money contre Tous Comptes Faits (l'esprit y est totalement différent mais la gestion des cartes à débit différé y est géniale).

Concernant l'utilisation, il est vrai que OSX est très très simple, peut-être même trop. Lorsque j'ai voulu transféré mes données depuis mon PC vers le PB. J'ai passé 2h à essayer de configurer les paramêtres réseaux sur le mac (appliquant les mêmes principes que sous windows) en vain. Je me suis alors aperçu de la simplicité sous OSX : sous finder, aller, connecter au serveur.

Quand à la fermeture des applications, j'y suis pas encore totalement habitué (Pomme + Q différent de la "croix rouge").

Tout ce qui concerne le réseau est super simple aussi bien ma connection wifi à internet que la synchro (merci iSync) avec mon T610.

J'ai toujours un PC de bureau à la maison pour mon épouse et les enfants mais il devrait se muer en iMac ou eMac (si silencieux) en 2004.
Ma seule deception est l'autonomie d'un PB qui arrive à 3h/3h30 alors que sous PC Centrino on arrive à 4h.

Je n'ai pas de problème de manque de puissance processeur, j'ai rajouté de la ram (J'ai 1Go).
Pour les jeux nous avons une PS2 qui convient très bien.

Les jeux que je possède sous Mac sont des petits jeux téléchargés sur internet (le risk, Majhong, jeux de carte...)

Il me manque juste un iChat compatible MSN (avec vidéo et fichier). En attendant j'utilise Fire.

En bref je suis content de mon achat et je vente les mérites des mac à tous mes collègues qui ont les mêmes peurs que moi avant mon switch (la compatibilité des données entre PC et Mac). Depuis mon achat, il y en a déjà deux qui ont sauté le pas.


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Après divers expérience sur plusieurs ordinateur ZX81, TO7, MO5, TO9, Atari 520STF, je suis passé sur PC  486 SX 25, il y a pas mal de temps.
> J'ai suivi les évolutions du DOS, windows, OS2 warp



Quoi ! tu n'as même pas connu l'Apple II, le TRS 80, les Goupils 1,2 et 3, le TI99/4A, l'ExcelVision, l'Orix Atmos, le C64, le C128, le CPC 6128, l'Amiga, ...

Quelle déception ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une chance que tu sois quand même venu sur Mac


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2003)

Bah un voilà un commentaire de switcheur exemplaire... très intéressant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut pas dire qu'il ne connaisse pas les PC, qu'il ignore XP, il est objectif et sait ce qu'il dit.
Bien bien...


----------



## sylko (14 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Vive le Mac !
> 
> Z8x, Lisa, mac 128, 512, .... G4
> 
> ...



Pourquoi de grandes entreprises switchent du Mac ou PC?

Très simple...

L'informatique de gestion est chargée de fournir de beaux graphiques aux grands stratèges, chargés eux-mêmes de fournir des chiffres aux actionnaires, chaque trimestre.

Pour présenter ces beaux graphiques, l'informatique de gestion impose des outils à l'informatique de production, du genre CRM, SAP et autres c... qui ne tournent que sur Windows. (quoique...)

L'informatique de production passe ainsi plus de temps à fournir ces données, que pour produire réellement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pas drôle, en fait!


----------



## prince (14 Octobre 2003)

J'ai tjrs bossé sur pécé au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chez moi j'avais un portable Compaq Presario, pas mal pour un bouzin mais bon... j'hésitais à passer sur Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puis j'ai eu des pbs avec W95 (si si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Un ami m'a dépanné et m'a dit "si tu passais sur Mac pour que je sois tranquille ?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai donc fait l'acquisition en 2000 d'un bel iBook 466 DVD citron vert... et franchement... je ne repasserai pas sur Zinzin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs depuis mon ami n'est plus jamais intervenu sur ma machine, ça marche tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En revanche au travail la direction technique nous impose NT...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement que j'arrive à imposer un G5


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

Non mais c'est vrai que c'est aussi pénalisant que de ne pas voir Acces. Les entreprises ont choisis des softs, elles prennent les machines qui les font tourner ...


----------



## prince (14 Octobre 2003)

non je ne vois pas en quoi Access est obligatoire... 4D fait aussi bien... notre base de données est sur Access (quelques 100000 lignes) bin franchement je ne trouve pas l'outil génial...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est plutôt un choix (Windows ou Mac) non réfléchi, parce que tout le monde a Zinzin alors on le prend...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a aussi une question d'éducation : les gens prennent M$ comme le format standard... alors que le standard serait plutôt des fichiers textes... lisibles par tout le monde !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M'enfin n'empêche, les Macs sont plus beaux, à la pointe, avec un bel OS... et deux longueurs d'avance
On ne peut pas comparer MacOSX et XP, c'est comme comparer du fois gras et du pâté Monoprix...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2003)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> .... Ce fut mieux mais encore beaucoup de travail a faire sur cet OS pour moi.
> J'hesite encore a acheter 10.3 mais en fait je suis sur de craquer....



C'est clair que Panther arrive à pic, pour moi c'est une des gouttes d'eau qui va vraiment faire mal à crosoft et asseoir apple pour de bon.

J'ai eu l'occasion de faire switcher qqu'un récemment, une amie qui venait de se mettre à l'informatique et qui n'imaginait pas les galères qui l'attendait. Si mon 1er conseil étais de passer au mac directement, les raisons habituelles (+cher, -disponible /surtout en province, -de jeux, -d'entourage qui connait.. etc) ont fait que cette personne à pris un pc d'occaze.

Ce qui ce comprend, surtout à 2000 balles le P3 800 + 17". Je l'ai donc aidé dans ces premiers pas, d'abord sur win98, puis des amis pcistes l'ont fait passer à XP... Aïe, malheureux!

J'habite tout prêt, et ben je peux vous dire qu'en un mois j'ai jamais autant vu le logo de crosoft de toute ma vie.

Ya pas eu un jour sans problèmes (j'insiste sur le pluriel). Pas seulement les pannes, les bugs de tout genre (+1 virus en 15jours d'internet -- lol--)... mais aussi et peut-être surtout le manque de logique, d'unité et d'ergonomie de tout cette ensemble (win ET les softs conçu pour) qui rendent si compliqué la moindre envie.

Bref, au bout d'un mois elle en avait déja ras le bol de windoze, de crosoft et de tout ce m**dier que represente l'informatique. J'ai lui ai donc proposé d'essayé autre chose, pas forcement +simple mais disons.. moins bordélique et plus sûr. 

Une petite mandrake avec kde. J'ai commencé à lui expliqué la philosophie linux (tres receptive, normal elle bosse dans le social), ce qu'elle perdait et ce qu'elle gagnait (en gros, finit les cdroms micro-applications et tout ces machins, finit l'univers du macdo informatique qui pousse à toujours consommer plus plus pour du vide.. etc).

Comment je lui installais tout ça chez moi, durant les longues heures d'attente, elle a commencé à regarder mon mac de +près, à me questionner, à essayé de le situer dans sa tête par rapport à win et linux (qui avait déjà l'air de lui plaire, surtout vu le gain de réactivité face à Xp sur son petit 800Mhz).

Mais une petite démo de macosx avec ses softs par défaut l'ont finalement convaincu en une soirée. Dès le lendemain, elle nous a fait tous les magazins de la région pour trouver un emac en stock!
Et voilà. Pas de pub, pas d'évangile. Juste des faits!

J'ai pas eu besoin de lui expliqué pendant 15jours comment ça fonctionnait, en fait je crois qu'elle se pose même pas la question.. elle fait et comprends au fur et à mesure. Nickel quoi.

Je suis donc particulièrement content de cette experience pour au moins 3 raisons:

a) - j'avais pas utilisé windoze depuis win98, et ben j'ai rien perdu. Xp n'apporte quasiment rien d'un point de vue utilisateur et c'est toujours aussi naze. ('scusez, c'est juste mon avis)

b) - j'avais pas installé de linux depuis OSX, et j'ai été extrêmement surpris pas les avancées en ce qui concerne l'ergonomie et la simplicité d'installation. Vraiment, chapeau à Mandrake, Kde et les autres.. Linux est vraiment le killer qu'on attendait.

c) - j'avais finis par avoir peur de conseillé le mac tellement c'est 'différent', surtout à Mr et Mme tout-le-monde. Eh ben, non. OSX à tout ce qu'il faut aujourd'hui, l'élégance en plus.

Le plus drole, c'est que maintenant toutes les personnes qui passe chez elle font Ohhh, Whahhh, c'est terrible ce truc!!

Faut dire que Panther, ça tue tous les septiques! 
A mon avis, si cro$oft ne réagit pas très vite , entre osx et linux va y avoir de partage de gateau.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(2006 ça fait loin qd même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---- 'scusez pour ce très long post, un peu hors-sujet sur la fin, mais c'est pas tous les jours qu'on assiste au déclin d'un empire, et j'en rêve depuis la mort -- le masacre -- qu'on a fait subir à mon cher et genial amiga


----------



## prince (14 Octobre 2003)

Tiens puisqu'on y est : j'ai Mac OSX 10.2 (en + de 9.2) sur mon iBook Palourde et je trouve que ça rame un peu (par rapport à OS9).
Qqun est-il dans ce cas ?
Est ce que Panther améliora (et accepte) mon "vieux" G3 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pensez-vous que c'est une bonne idée de virer OS9 et ne garder que OSX ?
Bon je sais que c'est un peu hors-sujet mais...


----------



## CharlesX (14 Octobre 2003)

J'ai oublié le déclic dans mon témoignage :

Rappelez vous :
Lagardère était mort une semaine avant.
Le fils Lagardère prenait la relève et présentait les résultats du groupe.

J'ai regardé cela a 20 heures sur TF1.
Et la, dans une grande salle sombre brillait sur son bureau pendant la presentation une pomme blanche.

Il avait un Ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je me suis dit : "si le manager d'un aussi grand groupe travaille sur mac, c'est vraiment que os X echange sans probleme avec Windows.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Véridique!!!
Si quelqu'un peut nous retrouver une image de cette présentation ce serait super.  

EDIT : 
J'ai retrouvé la presentation :
http://www.lagardere.com/info_financieres/resultats2002.shtml


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

prince a dit:
			
		

> Tiens puisqu'on y est : j'ai Mac OSX 10.2 (en + de 9.2) sur mon iBook Palourde et je trouve que ça rame un peu (par rapport à OS9).



Ajoute de la RAM ! Mise à jour iBook G3


----------



## prince (14 Octobre 2003)

J'suis au max (320 mo) de ram !

Mais néanmoins plus lent que 9 et vous ?


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

prince a dit:
			
		

> J'suis au max (320 mo) de ram !
> 
> Mais néanmoins plus lent que 9 et vous ?



Si tu avais lu le sujet que j'ai pointé (et les deux autres pointé dans celui-ci) tu aurais vu que tu es loin du max ! C'est 576 Mo comme dans mes deux palourdes ! Alors retourne vite lire tout ça !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2003)

*Message de Bitonio posté et recopié ici, suite à son sujet fermé.*




			
				Bitonio a dit:
			
		

> Voici l'intégralité d'une tribune à moi même. Je n'ai pas réllement switcher mais ce me travaille doucement. Mes commentaires à chaud ET à froid :
> 
> &lt;&lt; C'est la mode du switching, entendez par là passer de l'utilisation d'un PC à celui d'un Mac. Je dresse ici un bilan d'utilisation de plusieurs heures de MacOS X sur un ibook 12" 900/combo que j'ai rendu à sa propriétaire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Farfouille (14 Octobre 2003)

Je suis en école d'ingénieurs où on fait un peu d'informatique. On travaille surtout sur Linux et parfois Win2000. Etudiant, il me fallait un portable sous Linux pour travailler, et c'est plus pratique pour emmener avec soi lors des retours à la maison pour voir la famille.

Un soir, je suis allé chercher une amie qui prépare un thèse en biologie. Elle était dans le labo et travaillait sur un ordi tout blanc avec un système que je n'avais jamais vu : c'était un eMac sous X.2.x. Je l'ai trouvé joli, et ma première réaction a été "Alors c'est ça un Mac ?!?"

Je me suis renseigné sur MacGé, MacBi, Mac4Ev, les magasines, et ailleurs. Surprise: OSX est un unix: il représentait à mes yeux le meilleur de Windows-Linux. Et les outils de développement disponibles me suffisaient largement. L'intégration d'Apache, de Samba, des serveurs PHP, MySQL, la programmation C++, Java, Cocoa,... J'ai donc switché pour un PB 12" en mars, soit deux mois après la découverte des Macs. J'ai installé dessus Mac OS X et Linux.

Le système est réellement plus stable que Win XP, quoi qu'en disent certains. J'ai aimé la facilité avec laquelle on fait les taches courantes: importer la musique dans iTunes, graver ses porceaux en data ou en cd audio, installation et supression des logiciels sans messages abscons et termes extra-terrestres, le panneau de configuration bien fait... Le prochain ordi que mes parents achèteront sera donc un Mac. Et mon amie biologiste a acheté aussi un 12", tandis que ma fiancée attend d'avoir assez d'argent pour se payer un Mac.

Mais je pense m'acheter bientôt un PC: j'ai besoin d'avoir un système qui me donne des soucis pour m'inciter à apprendre: Mac OS X fonctionne trop bien, et j'ai tendance à m'endormir. Je me prendrai donc bientôt une petite station à 400 euros sous XP.


----------



## Zitoune (14 Octobre 2003)

A propos des résolutions d'écran


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2003)

Farfouille a dit:
			
		

> Mais je pense m'acheter bientôt un PC: j'ai besoin d'avoir un système qui me donne des soucis pour m'inciter à apprendre: Mac OS X fonctionne trop bien, et j'ai tendance à m'endormir. Je me prendrai donc bientôt une petite station à 400 euros sous XP.



Linux ce n'est pas assez compliqué pour toi ?


----------



## Farfouille (14 Octobre 2003)

J'ai déjà Linux sur le PB. Ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas approfondir aussi ma connaissance de XP.


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Linux ce n'est pas assez compliqué pour toi ?


Il n'a pas demandé à se servir de son cerveau mais à chausser les bottes et mettre les gants pour remuer la m..d.


----------



## Farfouille (14 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas demandé à se servir de son cerveau mais à chausser les bottes et mettre les gants pour remuer la m..d.



Pfff
Très fin comme remarque, et extrêmement pertinente


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2003)

Farfouille a dit:
			
		

> Pfff
> Très fin comme remarque, et extrêmement pertinente



Pour ma part je la trouve très pertinente... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas besoin de longs discours, une phrase suffit.


----------



## Graphistecomfr (14 Octobre 2003)

> Heureusement, le modèle choisi est un petit format : le 12 pouces. Afficher une résolution 1024x768 sur un 14 pouces (pour le iBook de taille supérieure) est une abbération compte tenu de l'ergonomie sans faille du Système : les icônes sont d'une clarté à toute épreuve et les ombres sont trop marquées pour une si faible resolution. Je partage l'avis de ceux qui attende un PowerBook en 1600x1200.



Tu devrais plutôt rendre hommage à Apple qui se soucis se tes yeux. Avec une résolution de 1600x1200 sur une diagonale de 14", tu dois te coller le nez contre l'écran pour ne pas te fatiguer excessivement la vue.



> Globalement, l'écran est très satisfaisant, dommage que le 1600x1200 déforme complétement ma vision des choses. La prolifération des messengers, player multimedia fait qu'on s'habitue assez rapidement à avoir de l'espace de travail, surtout lorsque on a passé quatre année avec un écran CRT 22 pouces de 33 kilogrammes.



Distance par rapport à l'écran : 50 cm minimum, pour ne pas te prendre un bombardement d'électrons dans la tr...



> Contrairement à ce que raconte les afficionados du Mac, le iBook chauffe. Il chauffe même les mains. Après une bonne matinée d'utilisation la partie avant droite, juste au dessus de la batterie chauffe le poignet. Rien de bien dramatique mais toutes les vérités sont bonnes à dire.



Tu as oublié la partie gauche, ou se situe le DD, qui chauffe également un peu. Certes moins que la droite.



> Je fais parti des allergiques à MacOS 9, il me rappelle trop mon vieux Windows 3.1.



MacOs 9 est un superbe outil qui n'a rien à voir avec cette bouse de windaube 3.1. Rien de plus aboutie chez Apple que ce système jusqu'alors. Peut-être que Panther sera à la hauteur. Enfin espérons-le après 38 mois de promesses non-tenues.



> Libre à vous de donner la réplique !



Ben voilà c'est fait. C'est bien parce que ton message a tout du troll que j'y participe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je plaisante, c'est juste une boutade pour donner quelques angoisses à Golf.


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt rendre hommage à Apple qui se soucis se tes yeux. Avec une résolution de 1600x1200 sur une diagonale de 14", tu dois te coller le nez contre l'écran pour ne pas te fatiguer excessivement la vue.



tu m'etonnes !
mon frangin à un dell M50, un portatif avec un 15" à cette resolution, et c'est vraiment mini-mini....
si bien qu'il est souvent obligé de redescendre la resolution en mode simulscan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 là, ça devient franchement beurk


----------



## Zitoune (14 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> A propos des résolutions d'écran



C'est ce que dit l'article que je citais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mon frangin à un dell M50, un portatif avec un 15" à cette resolution, et c'est vraiment mini-mini....
> si bien qu'il est souvent obligé de redescendre la resolution en mode simulscan ...



C'est pas très malin, ça. Il lui aurait suffit de selectionner "Grandes polices" (voir Très Grandes Polices  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) dans [Propriétés d'Affichage -&gt; Apparence -&gt; taille de police] .


----------



## jeromemac (14 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, j'ai lancer un sujet qui posait la même question mais pour micro$oft,&lt;BR&gt;il est vrai que ça à un peu dériver sur MAC vs PC, alors ici j'aimerais que les gens&lt;BR&gt;qui sont passer sur Mac alors qu'ils avaient un PC m'explique pourquoi... ça serait&lt;BR&gt;interessant pour les gens qui ne voyent pas plu loin que leur nez...&lt;BR&gt;Merci d'avance



ça fait plaisir de voir un thread qui renait de ses cendres après un an.... et en plus à part quelque trollien de base, il y'a vraiment des récit interessant!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..... mmhh par contre est ce que je compte mes dernière expèrience avec XP.... non non ... je le ferai pas


----------



## takamac (14 Octobre 2003)

Moi, je passe tous les jours du PC (boulot) au mac (chez moi). J'ai donc le droit de donner mon avis dans ce sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--&gt; Un mac, ça se comprend, alors qu'un PC, ça s'apprend.


----------



## Yip (14 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Distance par rapport à l'écran : 50 cm minimum, pour ne pas te prendre un bombardement d'électrons dans la tr...



Précision : ceci n'est valable que pour les écrans CRT, pas pour les TFT des portables.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais plutôt rendre hommage à Apple qui se soucis se tes yeux. Avec une résolution de 1600x1200 sur une diagonale de 14", tu dois te coller le nez contre l'écran pour ne pas te fatiguer excessivement la vue.



En fait c'est un 15,4 pouces exactement. J'ai eu un très mauvaise à priori mais la finesse permet de faire ce qu'on veut après coup : grossir les police dans l'interface pour que les menus sont bien clair et éviter de s'arracher les cheveux. Le premier reflexe est de dire c'est petit, après on s'installe on bosse un peu dessus et on aprécie la surface ! J'avoue quand même que quelques pixels en moins aurait donner un meilleur équilibre, mais les iBook/PB donne vraiment un aspect grossier aux pixels, heureusement que tout est antialisé !



			
				Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà c'est fait. C'est bien parce que ton message a tout du troll que j'y participe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est comme un troll, ce sont juste mes impressions. Je crois que le système idéal n'existe pas mais que les excellente idées d'Apple vont faire progresser tous les OS dans le bon sens, surtout du coté de Linux. J'espère juste que Panther boostera ce satané Finder.

Bonne soirée,
Bitonio


----------



## azerty (14 Octobre 2003)

...ça me semble discutable, cet article et surtout cettte façon de raisonner en comparant les résolutions des portables et des écrans de bureau, dans la mesure où on regarde un écran de bureau à au moins 50-60 cm, alors que l'écran d'un portable, solidaire du clavier, est env. deux fois plus près...

      on peut donc avoir une définition deux fois plus grande sur l'écran du portable, c' est exactement la même chose pour l'oeil, donc pas plus fatigant ni moins lisible...


----------



## donatello (14 Octobre 2003)

[En passant] Puisqu'on épingle le sujet en haut du forum, ce serait peut-être l'occasion qu'une personne compétente corrige l'énôôrme faute d'orthographe du titre [/En passant]


----------



## WebOliver (14 Octobre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> [En passant] Puisqu'on épingle le sujet en haut du forum, ce serait peut-être l'occasion qu'une personne compétente corrige l'énôôrme faute d'orthographe du titre [/En passant]



C'est fait.


----------



## Cricri (15 Octobre 2003)

prince a dit:
			
		

> J'suis au max (320 mo) de ram !
> 
> Mais néanmoins plus lent que 9 et vous ?



Oui oui, je crois que tous le monde est d'accord là-dessus.


----------



## saxo (15 Octobre 2003)

Moi j'ai commencé avec un ZX81 puis je voulais m'acheter un Amstrad CPC mais mon voisin me dit "Mais non n'achetes pas ca ! Vient plutot voir ce que j'ai chez moi". Et il me montre son Atari ST520, et je me dit qu'il faut que j'achete ca mais un camarade de classe me dit "Mais non n'achetes pas ca ! Vient plutot voir ce que j'ai chez moi". Et il me montre son Amiga 1000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là, je craque et j'achete un Amiga 500 qui sera remplacé par un 500+ plus tard et je l'aurai encore remplacé par un autre Amiga si Commodore n'avait pas fait le c..
En désespoir de cause j'achete un PC puis un jour un collègue de travail me dit "Je vend mon portable ca ne t'interesse pas ? C'est un Powerbook G3 de chez Apple". Et là je re-craque et je signe le chèque sans voir. Depuis j'utilise mon Powerbook avec plaisir et mon PC prend la poussière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le prochain ce sera ....(voir la signature)


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2003)

saxo a dit:
			
		

> Et le prochain ce sera ....(voir la signature)





> Moi aussi je veux un G5 .... reste plus qu'à convaincre mon épouse...


Perso, j'ai bazardé l'épouse et acheté le Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le plus dur a été de convaincre la banque


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2003)

Je suis vais switcher dans très peu de temps : j'ai besoin d'un bon portable (ce sera mon premier) avec un système Unix et des outils de développement sérieux + le confort et l'esthétique (pis en plus c'est pas plus cher qu'un Centrino pas - encore - supporté sous Linux ...)

voila
mes 2 centimes


----------



## crapulos (16 Octobre 2003)

Allez, à mon tour,

Pourquoi je me suis payé un mac ?

par curiosité, je crois. Je suis fana d'info depuis mon Atari 800XL (ah ah, personne ne parle de celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), puis avec mes propres sous, l'Atari 1024 ST, une merveille. J'ai malheureusement pas eu d'Amiga, mais mon ST a tenu des années malgré mes tentatives acharnées de programmation !!
Ensuite, parce que c'était la mode et que les mac étaient complètement hors de ma portée, un PC, puis un autre, puis un autre et enfin un dernier qui m'a claqué dans les pattes .... par jalousie surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce qu'entre temps, l'année dernière, je me suis acheté un petit Ti667, qui rame un peu mais qui fait tout comme il faut !

C'était pas la première fois que je lorgnais du coté Apple, mais les prix m'avaient toujours rebuté ("comment pour ce prix là, j'ai même pas de moniteur ????", etc.) mais j'avais entre aperçu dans un magasine ou un autre, des photos de OS X. Et là, je dois dire, ça a été le coup de foudre. Je vous passe les détails, c'était la 10.0.0 ou un peu avant la sortie.

Voilà, en gros, j'avais pas plus de raison de venir chez Apple que d'acheter un autre PC, mais maintenant, la seule raison qui me pousserait à m'installer un PC serait la programmation sous Windows et éventuellement les jeux ... mais comme je joue pas et que personne ne me demande de programme sous W à part au boulot, tout va bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui, je crois que le G5 me tente quand même pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







K


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2003)

bonsoir,
c'est émouvant tous ces propos ! c'est quand même fou de penser que l'on est la première ou la deuxième génération (c'est selon) à avoir touché à l'informatique grand public (pas les cray ou autres monstres de la guerre froide ;-) ) ! 

c'est mon père qui m'a donné le goût de l'informatique : j'avais reçu petit son casio (je ne me rappelle plus le modèle et je ne l'ai pas avec moi en ce moment) de la taille d'une vhs avec un écran d'une ligne et qui se programmait en basic.

puis, nous avons eu des atari qui sont des ordinateurs que j'ai beaucoup aimé. à l'époque, je jouais (6-8 ans) et ce sont les jeux vidéos les plus amusants auxquels j'ai eu l'occasion de jouer, à peu de choses près.

mon père est ensuite passé au mac les se et compagnie ! mon coup de coeur était allé au mac (trans-)portable que quelqu'un lui avait prêté.

j'ai eu mon premier mac, début des années 90 avec un lc, puis un 6100 avec carte pc ! c'était de la balle.

j'ai ensuite eu un 8600 que j'ai toujours à mes côtés !

j'ai ensuite eu ma période pc, jusqu'à ce que je touche l'ibook blanc pour lequel j'ai craqué !

c'est purement subjectif, mais je trouve que l'on est mille fois plus confortable sur mac (en connaissance de cause, ayant eu deux pc). c'est pourquoi j'ai toujours aimé cette plate-forme !


----------



## jeromemac (17 Octobre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> [En passant] Puisqu'on épingle le sujet en haut du forum, ce serait peut-être l'occasion qu'une personne compétente corrige l'énôôrme faute d'orthographe du titre [/En passant]



désolé mais si tu commence à chercher mes phote ta pat finis


----------



## jeromemac (18 Octobre 2003)

c'est vrai que nous sommes la 2° génération, mais j'aurais etre à la place de mon père ou à cette fameuse époque bénit ou avait LE CHOIX, bon chère par rapport à maintenant (hé oui on n'utilisait pas autant les 'made in taiwan' à l'époque), mais putain que ça devait etre coooollll!!!
maintenant 95% formater sur la même chose... la même société... pffff quel misère.... 
n'empêche, je sais pas ce que vous en penser mais maintenant apple a tout en main et au même moment pour revenir à une égalité des forces... 

En tout cas merci de ses témoignages trés instructif, et qui vont en plus dans le sens de se que je pense


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Petit témoignage d'hier.

J'ai ramené hier au boulot mon nouveau alu15 + mon Ixus + Ma cam DV + mon iPod car plusieurs membres de l'équipe médicale et infirmière se posait encore des questions sur les macs et plusieurs pensent changer d'ordi. 
Comme nous sommes déjà 5 convaincus dans le service (trois infirmiers, une assistante et un chirurgien) ils ont déjà souvent vu et attendu parler de nos expériences, je voulais leurs en montrer plus.
Op, réunion de service Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les besoins de tous, c'est la photo, la vidéo, la musique, les mails, internet, traitement de textes et présentations de conférences. (le hub numérique donc...)

Premières démo, j'ai pris l'Ixus 400 d'une interne (qui se plaint de la difficulté quel éprouve à gérer ses photos sur son PC)
iPhoto s'est ouvert tout seul. "WAWWW"   "OHHHHH" "Génial"...

Deuxième démo, je branche ma cam avec laquelle je venais de filmer 2,3 truc pour le service. J'ouvre iMovie, je rebobine la casette depuis le mac "Woauw, super!!!" importe les séquences, iMovies détecte les différentes scènes "super pratique", fait un petit montage avec transitions, musique, effets, etc...
Ils étaient médusés et perplexes...

Troisième démo, iDVD....

Quatrième démo iTunes....

Là ce qui les a le plus épaté, c'est le fait que toutes les applications soient reliées entre elles. iPhoto avec iTunes, Mail, iDVD.
iMovies avec iTunes, iDvd, iPhoto. etc etc.

Cinquième démo, word, excel, powerpoint.

Sixème démo Keynote qu'ils avaient déjà vu plusieur fois en action mais dont ils ne connaissaient pas la facilité.

Septième démo, passage sur le site Apple pour montrer la game et les prix.









Ca va switcher dans les foyers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le seul point embêtant, c'est que beaucoup me prenait pour un génie de l'informatique, maintenant plus.
"C'est vraimet facile, je crois que ça je saurais le faire aussi,..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A oui, j'allais oublier, j'ai aussi montré le soft de Didier Guillon "Galerie". Si vous aviez vu leur tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et quand j'ai dit qu'il était gratuit...


----------



## Alex666 (18 Octobre 2003)

tu vois foquenne je trouve cela génial mais a la fois vraiment lamentable...
genial parce que tu partages ton savoir ,
mais putain d'apple de merde !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca devrait etre a eux de faire ce taf !!! ou fais toi payer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin tu vois ce ke je veux dire, les becanes sont pas données et c popol ki si colle gratos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












merci pour ton devouement (faut bien ke kkun te le dise c pas la pomme ki va le faire...)


PS je retire ce ke jai dit si t'as des actions ou revenues chez apple


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2003)

Tu as raison mais on aime parler de ses passions et puis ils ont l'air tellement perdu sur leur PC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils m'ont d'ailleur dit qu'ils ne connaissaient pas de meilleur vendeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. je n'ai pas d'action Apple.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> tu vois foquenne je trouve cela génial mais a la fois vraiment lamentable...
> genial parce que tu partages ton savoir ,
> mais putain d'apple de merde !!!!
> 
> ...



Je vois pas où est le problème. Personne, et encore moins Apple, n'a forcé Paul a faire sa petite démo. Si en plus il éprouve du plaisir à le faire face à ces amis, de quoi se plaindre? 

On travail tous un peu pour Apple, mais on fait du bénévolat, c'est bien aussi...


----------



## netgui (18 Octobre 2003)

Qui a vu le film "la revanche d'une blonde"?

Film moyen ok, mais jeune fille réussi à entrer à Harvard, dans un milieu polissé, gris et sombre, sérieux !
Tous les petits génies arborent mollement leur ThinkPad IBM bruns et elle...je vous le donne en mille...et oui un iBook Orange...et on ne voit plus qu'elle dans les salles de cours.
Superbe pub pour Apple.

ThinkPad VS Think Different !


----------



## purestyle (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon je vais peut être me faire incendier, mais dans le monde des audiophiles, la tendance va plutôt dans le sens inverse.
A moins d'être un afficionados de Logic Audio, on remplace ses anciens G4 par des P4 montés de toutes pieces. La raison est très simple : pour une utilisation unidimentionelle de l'ordinateur (pas de réseau, ni de video, ni de photos...), avec par exemple des produits de la gamme Pro Tools : l'application est strictement la même sur les 2 platformes. A performance égale, ce PC monté coûte nettement moins cher que son équivalent en performance chez Apple. Bref on fait le même boulot pour moins cher.
Evidemment vous me direz qu'il y a le G5, mais à moins d'avoir la version bi2 Ghz à 3347  qui est plus performante qu'un P4 3 Ghz ou que les G5 1.6 et 1.8, le PC monté reste plus attractif.

Par contre si Apple baisse ses prix vers le grand public et fait des démo efficace, il aura tout pour séduire mr tout le monde qui veut utiliser un ordi sans faire de l'informatique.(le vrai plug and play quoi !)

D'autre part, je pense que la plupart des utilisateurs PC se contrefoutent de Bill gates et ne sont absolument pas amoureux ou passionés par Microsoft (que très très peu achètent), ils se fichent bien d'avoir une offre logiciele moindre à l'achat de l'ordi, car dès qu'on leur aura installé l'adsl, il vont se ruer sur les nombreux P2P (où le choix pour mac est très très moindre).

Bref le paradoxe, c'est que le mac avec son OS est bien l'ordinateur le plus simple a utiliser du monde (donc familial et convivial), mais ses tarifs sont décourageants.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Qui a vu le film "la revanche d'une blonde"?
> 
> Film moyen ok, mais jeune fille réussi à entrer à Harvard, dans un milieu polissé, gris et sombre, sérieux !
> Tous les petits génies arborent mollement leur ThinkPad IBM bruns et elle...je vous le donne en mille...et oui un iBook Orange...et on ne voit plus qu'elle dans les salles de cours.
> ...



Super iBook et superbe blonde.


----------



## netgui (19 Octobre 2003)

J'utilise les 2 frequement avec grand plaisir avec un petit faible pour mon iBook puisque mon premier ordi a été un Macontosh Classic avec Load Runner (quel jeu !!!!!!!!!!!!!) et un tableur (faut bosser parfois). MAIS un point reste sombre et triste!

Bien que Apple ai fait des efforts enormes pour harmoniser ses protocoles avec ceux du reste de la planete (PC disons) et que désormais les 2 communiquent farpaitement, il n'en reste pas moins que:
- un jeu acheté pour Mac OS ne pourra pas rentrer sur un LAN pour jouer en réseau avec des PC (ca ce fait toujours pas non? et (snif) Counter Strike Mac ca existe pas)
- les applis mac coutent plus cher et la qualité est égale (pack office, me trompe-je?)
- et selon ce qui se dit autour de moi, il est plus difficile de trouver des applis cr@ckées pour mac, les serveurs d'échange sont moins répandus.

Tout ce la me fait dire que aujourd'hui (et si on a du flouz) le must c'est un mac portable et un PC fixe.

Vous êtes d'accord ou pas, eclairez moi svp...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> - les applis mac coutent plus cher et la qualité est égale (pack office, me trompe-je?)
> - et selon ce qui se dit autour de moi, il est plus difficile de trouver des applis cr@ckées pour mac, les serveurs d'échange sont moins répandus. (...)



Je ne sais pas d'où sort cette rumeur qui veut que les logiciels Macs seraient plus chers que leurs homologues sur PC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trouver des applications craquées? Il est tout aussi facile de se les procurer sur Mac, mais là n'est pas la question. Tu peux aussi aller dans une grande surface prendre quelques boîtes de logiciels et repartir sans payer à la caisse, c'est pareil.


----------



## netgui (19 Octobre 2003)

Trouver des applications craquées? Il est tout aussi facile de se les procurer sur Mac, mais là n'est pas la question. Tu peux aussi aller dans une grande surface prendre quelques boîtes de logiciels et repartir sans payer à la caisse, c'est pareil.  

[/QUOTE]

Non ce n'est pas pareil, en grande surface tu voles aussi le distributeur qui touche une marge sur l'appli...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que ceux qui n'ont jamais péché jettent la premiére pierre ! 

Je disais cela à titre d'exemple car c'est un argument de vente, arretons l'hypocrisie!
Je cite la pub 9 télécom haut débit: "prenez l'ADSL pour télécharger de la musique plus vite"
Ca fait bien les choux gras de Dell que les applis Crosoft soient craquées !!!!

Pour en revenir au sujet le bon coté du mac ce sont les iApps qui sont intégrées au systéme donc pas besoin d'aller à droite à gauche chercher des substitus. (iTunes PC quelle merveille !)

Le bon coté du PC c'est qu'on peux jouer en réseau entres autres.

Donc je switche tous les jours!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> - un jeu acheté pour Mac OS ne pourra pas rentrer sur un LAN pour jouer en réseau avec des PC (ca ce fait toujours pas non? et (snif) Counter Strike Mac ca existe pas)


Il faut distinguer les jeux qui existent pas (comme CS mais TO est mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et les jeux qui passent pas en LAn, et là j'en connais pas, si j'ai bien compris y a HALO.


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Bien que Apple ai fait des efforts enormes pour harmoniser ses protocoles avec ceux du reste de la planete







			
				netgui a dit:
			
		

> - les applis mac coutent plus cher et la qualité est égale (pack office, me trompe-je?)


Tu ne dois pas sortir souvent de chez toi pour balancer un affirmation aussi fausse...

Trouves moi une seule offre aussi peu chère qu'iLife à 58,60  sachant que cette offre est gratuite pour les acheteurs de Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En ce qui concerne Ms Office, c'était un choix délibéré de cro$oft de brider la version Mac tout en offrant une meilleure interface ; ceci explique peut être cela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours en est il que cro$oft a promis des versions strictements équivalentes à venir


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) Toujours en est il que cro$oft a promis des versions strictements équivalentes à venir



Ça promet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Déjà que ça fait bizarre de voir Microsoft _promettre_ quelque chose... D'ici qu'ils la tiennent.


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> tu vois foquenne je trouve cela génial mais a la fois vraiment lamentable...
> genial parce que tu partages ton savoir ,
> mais putain d'apple de merde !!!!
> 
> ...


Allez, trouves nous un seul concurrent d'Apple qui le fasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant on voit bien qu'Apple en est conscient puisqu'ils ont lancé les AppleStores...
...aux us...

En Europe Apple tente d'autres voies pour l'instant...
Cf en Suisse...


----------



## crapulos (20 Octobre 2003)

Ah ... j'ai découvert (à mes frais) que Age of king (qui en passant est vraiment plus cher sur mac que sur pc, surement à cause du portage) ne permet pas de jouer entre mac et pc ...

super, super ...

K


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Octobre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... j'ai découvert (à mes frais) que Age of king (qui en passant est vraiment plus cher sur mac que sur pc, surement à cause du portage) ne permet pas de jouer entre mac et pc ...
> 
> super, super ...


Et ben à ta place j'écrirai au fabricant pour demander un patch.


----------



## crapulos (20 Octobre 2003)

Oui, c'est vrai ... surement complètement inutile mais pourquoi pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le moment, j'ai préféré mettre le jeu en vente ... et tant pis pour moi 

K


----------



## netgui (20 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne dois pas sortir souvent de chez toi pour balancer un affirmation aussi fausse...
> 
> Trouves moi une seule offre aussi peu chère qu'iLife à 58,60  sachant que cette offre est gratuite pour les acheteurs de Mac



Et bien voilà le post précédent te montre que c'est toi qui ferais mieux de sortir plus souvent... 
Certains jeux sont plus cher sous mac...

De plus le portage de SAP sous mac je voudrais bien voir ca!!!!


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà le post précédent te montre que c'est toi qui ferais mieux de sortir plus souvent...
> Certains jeux sont plus cher sous mac...
> De plus le portage de SAP sous mac je voudrais bien voir ca!!!!


Jeux sur ordinateur, je ne connais pas et veux pas connaître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand à SAP, tu vas paut être avoir une surprise dans l'avenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le citer ici d'une mauvaise foi certaine


----------



## purestyle (20 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Jeux sur ordinateur, je ne connais pas et veux pas connaître



Meuh non, on a tous plus ou moins été des fanas de jeux depuis l'Oric Atmos.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> tu vois foquenne je trouve cela génial mais a la fois vraiment lamentable...
> genial parce que tu partages ton savoir ,
> mais putain d'apple de merde !!!!
> 
> ...




tu crois que les acheteur de pc ils ont krio$oft qui vient chez eux ou HP ou Dell .... ben non ... donc voila c'est tout....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que les acheteur de pc ils ont krio$oft qui vient chez eux  (...)



Oui oui, ils viennent bien chez eux (enfin dans leur PC), mais les acheteurs ne le savent pas pour la plupart.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais peut être me faire incendier, mais dans le monde des audiophiles, la tendance va plutôt dans le sens inverse.
> A moins d'être un afficionados de Logic Audio, on remplace ses anciens G4 par des P4 montés de toutes pieces. La raison est très simple : pour une utilisation unidimentionelle de l'ordinateur (pas de réseau, ni de video, ni de photos...), avec par exemple des produits de la gamme Pro Tools : l'application est strictement la même sur les 2 platformes. A performance égale, ce PC monté coûte nettement moins cher que son équivalent en performance chez Apple. Bref on fait le même boulot pour moins cher.
> Evidemment vous me direz qu'il y a le G5, mais à moins d'avoir la version bi2 Ghz à 3347  qui est plus performante qu'un P4 3 Ghz ou que les G5 1.6 et 1.8, le PC monté reste plus attractif.
> 
> ...



c'est sur que comparer une machine conçut par des ingénieurs et de l'autre par des pov taiwanais payer à 10euros du mois... c'est sur c'est mieux.... 
o fait le dernier processeur 64 bit de intel combien il coute.... plus de 3000 Euro LE processeur (je m'en souviens plus trop du prix exact).... alors....


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise les 2 frequement avec grand plaisir avec un petit faible pour mon iBook puisque mon premier ordi a été un Macontosh Classic avec Load Runner (quel jeu !!!!!!!!!!!!!) et un tableur (faut bosser parfois). MAIS un point reste sombre et triste!
> 
> Bien que Apple ai fait des efforts enormes pour harmoniser ses protocoles avec ceux du reste de la planete (PC disons) et que désormais les 2 communiquent farpaitement, il n'en reste pas moins que:
> - un jeu acheté pour Mac OS ne pourra pas rentrer sur un LAN pour jouer en réseau avec des PC (ca ce fait toujours pas non? et (snif) Counter Strike Mac ca existe pas)
> ...



OHHHH pétard 000000 pointé garçon, j'répondrais même pas à se genre d'annerie....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> OHHHH pétard 000000 pointé garçon, j'répondrais même pas à se genre d'annerie....



Tu sais JérômeMac, tu peux aussi répondre dans un seul message JérômeMac... Tu ne crois pas?

Merci.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne dois pas sortir souvent de chez toi pour balancer un affirmation aussi fausse...
> 
> Trouves moi une seule offre aussi peu chère qu'iLife à 58,60  sachant que cette offre est gratuite pour les acheteurs de Mac
> 
> ...



et oui et moi je me suis vu demain planer au dessu de la terre avec mon gilet de cosmonaute, après avoir fait un voyage sur mars ou j'ai fait une belle plantation de carroote


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais JérômeMac, tu peux aussi répondre dans un seul message JérômeMac... Tu ne crois pas?
> 
> Merci.



tropppp lonnnngggg


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tropppp lonnnngggg



Prends ton temps, y a pas le feu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le forum en sera d'autant plus clair.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais JérômeMac, tu peux aussi répondre dans un seul message JérômeMac... Tu ne crois pas?
> 
> Merci.



moi quand je vois des message trop long je les lit pas, alors les miens j'arriverai pas à les relires ... trop long....


----------



## ederntal (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tropppp lonnnngggg



et surtout sa augmente pas le nombre de post...


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Prends ton temps, y a pas le feu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben non j'ai qu'un modem pas l'adsl .... à part au boulot... et en ce moment avec ses Pc de MERDE j'en ai du boulot!!!!


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> et surtout sa augmente pas le nombre de post...



ahhh pas bete ça j'y avais pas pensé


----------



## ederntal (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ahhh pas bete ça j'y avais pas pensé



espece de floodeur va... sa va pas avec tes opignons  sa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ps: ce message est aussi du flood mais pour mon 1000e post (et quasi-aucun dans le bar)  je m'autorize une petit ecart de conduite


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

bon sinon je trouve que certain temoignage de switcher sont bien sympa... c'est un bon regroupement de chose interessante à ressortir ça...
tien mon sujet vien de perdre la punaise...
ne serait-il plus aussi important....


----------



## purestyle (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que comparer une machine conçut par des ingénieurs et de l'autre par des pov taiwanais payer à 10euros du mois... c'est sur c'est mieux....
> o fait le dernier processeur 64 bit de intel combien il coute.... plus de 3000 Euro LE processeur (je m'en souviens plus trop du prix exact).... alors....



Attention, je ne te parle pas de faire un concours de "coq", mais d'évaluer la machine et l'outil qui correspond à certains besoins. Nul besoin d'avoir les processeurs 64 bits des uns ou des autres pour faire tourner Pro Tools LE. J'essaie uniquement d'expliquer pourquoi des types qui font spécifiquement de l'audio, ont opté pour le PC. La machine n'est pas conçu par des Taiwanais, mais monté par eux-même ou un tiers, selon les recommandations de Digidesign, qui fourni une liste de produits recommandés.

De toute façon très peu d'entre nous peuvent se permettre de posséder des machines à plus de 3000 , la plupart du temps on se contente d'en parler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que comparer une machine conçut par des ingénieurs et de l'autre par des pov taiwanais payer à 10euros du mois...



L'ignorance de ce fanatique jeromemac est effrante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour info, le PIB par habitant de Taiwin est de 16000$ au niveau d'Espagne.


----------



## Alex666 (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que les acheteur de pc ils ont krio$oft qui vient chez eux ou HP ou Dell .... ben non ... donc voila c'est tout....



kan tu vas ds un magasin le vendeur il fait koi a 95 % ????
il te propose pas un mac car il sait meme pas ce ke c'est !!!
et si je doit conseiller kkun ce ne sera surement pas sur une marque Pc mais sur des pieces et ça c bien different


----------



## netgui (20 Octobre 2003)

Jerome mac tu serais pas un intermitant du spectacle?
On te vois partout mais tu ne dis rien !

Arrete de flooder!


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi quand je vois des message trop long je les lit pas, alors les miens j'arriverai pas à les relires ... trop long....


Malheureusement pour nous qui lisons tout, nous sommes bien ogligé de nous farcir tes conneries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fait un lot, on gagnera du temps


----------



## minime (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que comparer une machine conçut par des ingénieurs et de l'autre par des pov taiwanais payer à 10euros du mois...



Les sociétés Taiwanaises ne font pas qu'assembler des machines pour les firmes occidentales, des ODM comme Clevo et autres ont un vrai savoir faire et conçoivent des portables, vendus ensuite par Sager, Alienware, ou même des firmes comme DELL.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> kan tu vas ds un magasin le vendeur il fait koi a 95 % ????
> il te propose pas un mac car il sait meme pas ce ke c'est !!!
> et si je doit conseiller kkun ce ne sera surement pas sur une marque Pc mais sur des pieces et ça c bien different



héhé comique...
et dans les magazins c'est des mes de chez kro$oft ou hp .... biiieeennnnsssuuurrr...


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> L'ignorance de ce fanatique jeromemac est effrante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'parle pas au gens qu'j'connais pas na!


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Jerome mac tu serais pas un intermitant du spectacle?
> On te vois partout mais tu ne dis rien !
> 
> Arrete de flooder!



non mais y'en a marre de répéter les même chose.... prend mon profil et relit mes ancien poste.... chui pas bégue moi ...


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement pour nous qui lisons tout, nous sommes bien ogligé de nous farcir tes conneries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'te ferais un prix de gros


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Les sociétés Taiwanaises ne font pas qu'assembler des machines pour les firmes occidentales, des ODM comme Clevo et autres ont un vrai savoir faire et conçoivent des portables, vendus ensuite par Sager, Alienware, ou même des firmes comme DELL.



j'voudrais pas polémiquer la dessus y'a déja assez comme ça ....
mais sinon moi ça me gonfle les mecs qui parle de prix tous le temps, j'parle pas pour toi mais en général, alors qu'ils compare des choses incomparable.... complètement incomparable..... quand je vois Dell Vs Apple moi je rigole.... mais pourtant y'en a qui voyent que ça... 

chui un peu confu... mais franchement de bon matin la tete dans le c... devant un pc c'est pas super


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2003)

Revenons au sujet initial, c'est-à-dire les témoignages de switchers ayant passé du PC au Mac. Merci.


----------



## Alex666 (20 Octobre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> héhé comique...
> et dans les magazins c'est des mes de chez kro$oft ou hp .... biiieeennnnsssuuurrr...



tant fait pas ds les magasins ils ont des prix ,  ou arrangement avec les fournisseurs de chez crosoft ou autre,  ( je ne vais quand meme pas t'apprendre la chaine producteur=&gt;consomateur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

avant de poster, réfléchi ...


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Revenons au sujet initial, c'est-à-dire les témoignages de switchers ayant passé du PC au Mac. Merci.



MERCI!!!


----------



## salvatore (21 Octobre 2003)

Je vois que tout le monde a oublié le sujet, hein ?

sujet :

Que ceux qui sont passés du PC au Mac disent "pourquoi"


Je me lance :

"pourquoi"


(j'ai bon là ?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## JonBoy (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon ! C'est l'heure du bilan !

J'ai (re-)switché y a qq semaine, et je pense que ca va etre plus que durable !

Je bosse dans un magasin d'informatique (le seul pour près de 20 000 habitants !) et certain de mes clients prennent mes paroles pour paroles d'évengile (Je sais plus ocomment ca s'écrit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Et quand je leur parle de Macintosh, les réaction son diverses :
    -La première : "Ouais, oofff... Je sais pas... Bof... Ma foi..."
    -La deuxieme : "Bah ! caca ! Beurk ! Rien ne vaut mon PC !"
    -La troisieme : "j'en ai entendu parlé en bien... Faut voir..."

Et le résultat quand ils voient mon powerbook la réaction est unanime : "Ouuuuhaaaaaaaaaa" !

Y a aucun PC aussi bien équipé que le PB 17" ou alors qui pèse 17kg ! (Et encore, je sais pas !)

Alors Ils me font rire tout ces cake de pseudo informaticiens en me disant  qu'il ont mis un ventilo de proc' en cuivre pour pas que ca chauffe, que ca bouffe des ampères et je ne sais quoi d'autre !

T'achete un G5 ou un G4 selon le budget, t'enquille le CD de Mac OS, t'en a pour deux minutes d'install et ca roule !
Pas de probleme de conflit materiel, de drivers...

Et quand je leur montre Unreal sur mon PB, ils sont scié !

Etant et restant de la génération des 386 sous DOS 6.22 / Win 3.11, le reproche que je faisait a Mac OS classic, c'étai d'etre trop bien fini... C'était hyper ludique, intuitif tout ce qu'on voulais et tout ! J'aime bien l'informatique tout terrain ! Et sur OS X avec le petit terminal, je me fais plaisir !

Je trouve aussi que "Mac" c'est un esprit... Comme les gars qui son sur Amiga, Atari... C'est une comunauté... Un mac c'est un concept, un PC, c'est une consommation...

Putain que je suis content d'etre sevré ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout ce roman de trois cent page pour dire que j'ai retrouvé un univers au top avec un site super et un grand forum avec des gens super sympa !

Merci a tous de contribuer a ce qu'est le Mac a l'heure actuel. Faut que ca continu ! Y a aucune raison que ca s'arrete !

Ca y est ! j'ai vidé mon sac !


----------



## MacX (21 Octobre 2003)

J'ai pas pris le temps de lire tous les témoignages (pas bien !) mais je voulais quand même dire pourquoi j'avais switcher.

Donc pour moi c'est tout récent (environ 5 mois) et ça faisait plus d'1 an que ça me démangeait. Au départ j'ai voulu acheter un iMac et puis quand j'ai vu les nouveaux powerbooks j'ai craqué. J'avais peur que le 17" soit un peu grand alors j'ai voulu attendre la MAJ du Ti et puis n'en pouvant plus d'attendre j'ai finalement acheté le 17". Je suis enchanté/ravi/content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, je m'éloigne du sujet mais les raisons sont simples finalement:
- Je bosse sur PC et j'ai toujours eu des PC chez moi de win3.x à win98 et depuis win95 c'est la foire aux plantages. Windows doit planter au bureau au moins 3 à 4 fois par semaine. Le système figé alors que t'as pas enregistré la dernière version d'un document sur lequel tu bosses depuis 6 heures suivi de l'écran bleu ça donne carrément envie de switcher. Rajoutes la-dessus les virus, le prix des logiciels M$ ainsi que l'idée qu'on te prenne pour un imbécile de mouton bon uniquement à être tondu et tu finis par haïr Bill Gate et ses programmes (en fait le problème c'est pas le PC c'est M$ mais je pense que je n'apprend rien à personne)
- Concernant le mac je n'avais que très peu d'expérience. C'est donc en surfant sur des sites comme MacG et son forum que je me suis fait une idée des nouvelles machines et surtout d'OSX (je remercie d'ailleurs MacG au passage). Et puis même si l'OS pour moi est primordial (cf windows et son cortège de calamités) il n'y a pas à dire mais pour le coup les machines sont EN PLUS magnifiques.

Voilà en gros les raisons de mon switch, une boîte qui a réussi à s'attirer mon dégoût le plus profond et une autre qui a su me séduire. En espérant que ça dure


----------



## JonBoy (21 Octobre 2003)

> Rajoutes la-dessus les virus, le prix des logiciels M$...



Entierement d'accord... Je regrete d'ailleur qu'Apple se soit plié au standard Office alors qu'il y a eu une version de ClarisWors 5.0 Sous windows 95... Pourquoi ne pas avoir développé CW plutot que d'accepter MS Office ? Certe les cout son moins important (normal ! c'est crosoft qui édite !), mais personne n'a peur qu'un jour Billou est l'idée de faire un Windows ppc ?


----------



## Zitoune (21 Octobre 2003)

Mais un Windows PPC pour faire quoi ?


----------



## JonBoy (21 Octobre 2003)

Bah Imagine le pire truc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Genre le chose il lance des prg PC sans soucis... Les jeux... Windows Media Player... tout le bazard ! Tout ce qu'un PC essaie de faire avec sa pauvre architecture de PC !

Bon c'est clair qu'il y a Virtual PC, mais j'ai du l'utiliser pour mon boulot sur le powerbook, moi qui ne supporte pas que ca rame, j'ai dérouillé !


P'is disons aussi qu'il était Minuit et quelques et qu'il fallait que je cri mon désespoir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2003)

Et ceux qui sont passés du Mac au PC, ils ont le droit de parler ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui sont passés du Mac au PC, ils ont le droit de parler ?



Tous le monde a le droit de parler ici... Sauf Mélauré... Non je déconne...


----------



## benjamin (21 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui sont passés du Mac au PC, ils ont le droit de parler ?



Oui, ce serait aussi très intéressant (j'ai pas mal d'amis graphistes, par exemple, qui ont fait ce switch). Tu peux créer un sujet, si tu veux


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tous le monde a le droit de parler ici... Sauf Mélauré... Non je déconne...



Merci j'ai fini par faire double-switcher un dijonnais !!! Il avait un iMac 333 sous OS 9 et trouvais ça misérable. Il allait acheter un PC. Depuis un moment je tannais son frère (il a un PC mais était sur Amiga avant) pour qu'il lui installe OS X. C'est fait ! Et le gars va se racheter un Mac finalement ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2003)

Merci
J'ai posé cette question parce que sur le forum Mac de Webdynamit je me suis fait tuer (on a même effacé mon texte !!) après avoir envoyé un post où je disais que j'avais "switché" du Mac au PC. Et que je demandais juste un peu plus de considération pour les utilisateurs de Win (daube/bouse/etc.) et d'éviter de toujours les présenter comme des abrutis, d'ailleurs j'ai noté ici aussi quelques lourdeurs du style :
N'oublies pas le différence de QI. Faut leur laisser le temps  
En fait le but de mon message était d'indiquer que la guerre Mac/PC était surtout répandue dans le monde Mac. La plupart des utilisateurs PC n'en ont rien à faire d'Apple. Ils ne souhaitent pas particulièrement sa mort, ni celle de Linux d'ailleurs. Tous les utilisateurs de PC que je connais abordent très rarement le sujet du Mac, et quand ils le font c'est surtout pour apprécier les qualités esthéthiques des machines à la Pomme. Par contre l'OS est rarement discuté. Il est là, c'est bien, mais cela ne les intéresse pas plus que ça. Et ce n'est surtout pas du mépris.

Maintenant ce qui m'a fait basculer du Mac vers le PC : 
- 3DS de Discreet absent sur Mac. 
- Le prix des configs Mac.
- La relative difficulté pour Upgrader les Mac (et les tarifs).


Autant à l'époque où je bossais sur Mac (j'étais formateur PAO sur toshop, illustrator, xpress, Zoom 3d, Stratavision 3d, etc), passer sous Win 3.1 était une aberration car comparé au Finder, cette version de Windows était une vrai merde. 
Mais depuis 95 et maintenant surtout avec XP, la différence est, pour moi, moins flagrante. 
Mettez moi devant XP, OS X ou une quelconque version graphique de Linux style KDE (j'ai essayé les 3) et vraiment les différences sont plus d'ordre "cosmétique" qu'autre chose. Faut vraiment le faire exprès de ne pas savoir se servir de ces OS. 
Enfin, c'est mon avis. 

Je ne regrettes pas mon choix, je me sens bien (très bien même) avec XP, mais je ne fais pas une fixation dessus. Ce qui m'intéresse c'est plus les logiciels que j'utilise que le système qui les supporte. 

Je travaille d'ailleurs de + en + avec des logiciels gratuits. Il y en a plein sur PC et je suppose que sur Mac aussi. 
C'est d'ailleurs sur ce terrain qu'on devrait plutôt discuter. C'est tellement bien de savoir que Blender 3D existe sur Linux, Mac et Win par exemple.

Mais se taper sur la gueule à cause des stratégies économiques des uns et des autres, je trouve ça un peu bête. 

Et pitié, ne me traitez pas de "traître", il n'y a pas de fidélité envers une machine


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2003)

l'Anonyme MacDonald a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> J'ai posé cette question parce que sur le forum Mac de Webdynamit je me suis fait tuer (on a même effacé mon texte !!) après avoir envoyé un post où je disais que j'avais "switché" du Mac au PC. Et que je demandais juste un peu plus de considération pour les utilisateurs de Win (daube/bouse/etc.) et d'éviter de toujours les présenter comme des abrutis, d'ailleurs j'ai noté ici aussi quelques lourdeurs du style...


Hi, ici tu vas juste te faire étriller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				l'Anonyme MacDonald a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant ce qui m'a fait basculer du Mac vers le PC :
> - 3DS de Discreet absent sur Mac.
> - Le prix des configs Mac.
> - La relative difficulté pour Upgrader les Mac (et les tarifs).


3DS de Discreet : pour faire quoi ?
La relative difficulté pour Upgrader les Mac : qu'entends tu par là !?

Le prix : cela ne se discute même plus : quand tu regardes le G5 et que tu estimes le rapport qualité/prix, on peut dire que les prix ont même baissés...
Mais il ne faut pas que la référence soit uniquement ce que l'on sort de sa poche !...
Hou là ! Cela va être le tollé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				l'Anonyme MacDonald a dit:
			
		

> maintenant surtout avec XP, la différence est, pour moi, moins flagrante.
> Mettez moi devant XP, OS X ou une quelconque version graphique de Linux style KDE (j'ai essayé les 3) et vraiment les différences sont plus d'ordre "cosmétique" qu'autre chose. Faut vraiment le faire exprès de ne pas savoir se servir de ces OS. Enfin, c'est mon avis.


De prime abord, c'est vrai mais c'est un peu plus complexe que çà...
Il y a la stabilité, l'homogénéité et l'intégration, etc...



			
				l'Anonyme MacDonald a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'intéresse c'est plus les logiciels que j'utilise que le système qui les supporte.


C'est évident mais chacun voit midi à sa porte en fonction de ses besoins...
Tu as une réflexion assez pro...



			
				l'Anonyme MacDonald a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille d'ailleurs de + en + avec des logiciels gratuits. Il y en a plein sur PC et je suppose que sur Mac aussi. C'est d'ailleurs sur ce terrain qu'on devrait plutôt discuter.


La communauté des dev unix, qui est de loin la plus importante, y travail activement mais c'est un travail de très longue haleine...

Au fil du temps, la réponse est d'ailleurs  ici...


----------



## Alex666 (22 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Et pitié, ne me traitez pas de "traître", il n'y a pas de fidélité envers une machine



ben si justement !!  regarde certaine personne avec leur auto !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu es un TRAITRE !!!!


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tous le monde a le droit de parler ici... Sauf Mélauré... Non je déconne...



Ah zut. Je pensais que c'était vrai!
Qu'il était passé sur PC et avait quitté MacGé...

T'es «ouf» de sortir des trucs pareils...


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

Arrêtez, ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne caresse pas Apple dans le sens du poil que ce qu'il dit n'est pas intéressant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la confrontation des opinions qui est enrichissante, mais c'est sûr que c'est plus "dérangeant" que l'auto-congratulation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2003)

3DS de Discreet : pour faire quoi ? 

heu... de la 3d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maintenant il s'appelle 3DS Max...

La relative difficulté pour Upgrader les Mac : qu'entends tu par là !? 

Là je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire qu'à l'EPOQUE, c'était pas la joie à ce niveau (J'ai eu un LC II puis un quadra 800).

Le prix : cela ne se discute même plus : quand tu regardes le G5 et que tu estimes le rapport qualité/prix, on peut dire que les prix ont même baissés...  

Effectivement, c'est certainement le cas actuellement. Mais à l'époque...

Mais il ne faut pas que la référence soit uniquement ce que l'on sort de sa poche !...  

Ben si pour moins cher ça marche, pourquoi se priver ? Je suis pas très riche en plus.

<font color="blue">De prime abord, c'est vrai mais c'est un peu plus complexe que çà... 
Il y a la stabilité, l'homogénéité et l'intégration, etc... </font> 

Exact. Et j'ai trouvé tout cela avec Zindoz. 
Je veux dire que je n'ai pas eu de problème particuliers (j'ai eu Win 98, Win 2000 et now XP), pas d'écrans bleus sans arrêt (de temps en temps bien sûr, mais rarement, ce qui est appréciable vu la manière dont je traite ma bécane), pas de prob de matos à devenir fous, etc. 
Bref, (presque) comme un Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<font color="blue">C'est évident mais chacun voit midi à sa porte en fonction de ses besoins... 
Tu as une réflexion assez pro... </font> 

Merci. Par contre je ne comprends pas le sens de pro (professionnel ?)

En tout cas, sympa à vous de m'avoir lu sans m'insulter (m'étriller, par contre, c'est pas grave...)

Un dernier truc, depuis le temps que je connais Apple, je suis tranquille sur un point : cette marque existera toujours. 
Et vive la concurrence parce que c'est l'utilisateur final qui en profite... (pas toujours mais bon).

a+


----------



## Zitoune (22 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, sympa à vous de m'avoir lu sans m'insulter



ça me paraît normal, mais ce n'est effectivement pas toujours le cas


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> ça me paraît normal, mais ce n'est effectivement pas toujours le cas


Même si nous avons parfois des "prises de becs" mémorables, cela ne va guère au delà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





l'Anonyme MacDonald :

  3DS de Discreet : pour faire quoi ?
Et cela te sert à faire quoi ?
C'est une app professionnelle ou ludique !?


Mais il ne faut pas que la référence soit uniquement ce que l'on sort de sa poche !...  
Ben si pour moins cher ça marche, pourquoi se priver ? Je suis pas très riche en plus. 
Hi, il faut aussi peser ce que tu as dans ton offre, toutes ses composantes logicielles et matérielles !...


 <font color="orange">Je veux dire que je n'ai pas eu de problème particuliers...
...pas de prob de matos à devenir fous, etc. </font> 
C'est un pc de marque ou assemblé par toi même ?


Bref, (presque) comme un Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Là, c'est toi qui l'écrit et avec le "presque" tu concèdes qu'il subsiste quelque(s) avantage(s)  au profit du Mac...


Merci. Par contre je ne comprends pas le sens de pro (professionnel ?) 
Tu sais où tu es, où tu vas et comment...
Tu es compétent quoi, pas bidouilleur !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2003)

<font color="blue"> Et cela te sert à faire quoi ?
C'est une app professionnelle ou ludique !? </font> 

Les deux mon colon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fait mon but c'est de faire des films en 3d. J'ai découvert 3DS (à l'époque il s'appelait pas Max) et j'ai craqué dessus.

 <font color="blue"> Ben si pour moins cher ça marche, pourquoi se priver ? Je suis pas très riche en plus. 
Hi, il faut aussi peser ce que tu as dans ton offre, toutes ses composantes logicielles et matérielles !... </font> 

Oui, absolument. Et c'est ce que j'ai fait à l'époque. Je dis biens à l'époque. 
Maintenant je suis habitué (c'est ça je penses le + dur pour faire switcher dans un sens ou dans l'autre : l'habitude). 
Et surtout je bosse sur des freewares uniquement dispo sur PC (Mon préféré : Jeskola Buzz, qui est un extraordinaire tracker musical gratuit, une sorte de home studio archi complet, on a de temps en temps d'ailleurs des Mac Users qui viennet sur le site www.buzzmachines.com demander s'il existe une version Mac de cet extraordinaire outil, malheureusement même avec Virtual PC il ne tourne pas mais certains le font tourner sous Linux avec Wine).

C'est un pc de marque ou assemblé par toi même ?  

En fait c'est un pote qui montait des PC dans une boutique de quartier qui me l'a monté et à l'époque j'en avais eu pour 5500 frs, écran inclu. Je l'ai depuis 5 ans et j'ai juste changer de carte mère et de proc pour monter en puissance (carte mère + proc : 150 euro. Le proc : un AMD 1200 Mhz).

 Là, c'est toi qui l'écrit et avec le "presque" tu concèdes qu'il subsiste quelque(s) avantage(s) au profit du Mac...  

J'en sais rien en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais j'aime bien la Pomme, même si je ne m'en sers plus... Et j'aime bien mon XP aussi. Je le trouve ergonomique et stable, mais là, comme tu le dis si bien, chacun voit midi à sa porte.

<font color="blue">  Tu sais où tu es, où tu vas et comment...
Tu es compétent quoi, pas bidouilleur !...
</font> 

Ah merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non je n'aime pas tellement bidouiller les ordis (que ce soit Mac ou PC). Je bidouille déja pas mal avec la musique et l'image, ça me suffit. 
Moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est ce qu'on peut produire avec un ordi, le reste, je m'en tapes un peu à vrai dire...


----------



## golf (22 Octobre 2003)

Les deux mon colon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fait mon but c'est de faire des films en 3d. J'ai découvert 3DS (à l'époque il s'appelait pas Max) et j'ai craqué dessus. 
Ceci explique cela, une utilisation pro avec un outil spécifique...


<font color="blue"> Oui, absolument. Et c'est ce que j'ai fait à l'époque. Je dis biens à l'époque. 
Maintenant je suis habitué (c'est ça je penses le + dur pour faire switcher dans un sens ou dans l'autre : l'habitude).  </font> 
"Habitude" : un mot clé...


En fait c'est un pote qui montait des PC dans une boutique de quartier qui me l'a monté et à l'époque j'en avais eu pour 5500 frs, écran inclu. Je l'ai depuis 5 ans et j'ai juste changer de carte mère et de proc pour monter en puissance (carte mère + proc : 150 euro. Le proc : un AMD 1200 Mhz).  
Il t'a fait un montage homogène aux petits oignons...

C'est ce que j'ai fait pour l'un de mes fils en partant d'une CM bi-pro de sourse (utilisée sur des stations de travail SGI)...


J'en sais rien en fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais j'aime bien la Pomme, même si je ne m'en sers plus... Et j'aime bien mon XP aussi. Je le trouve ergonomique et stable, mais là, comme tu le dis si bien, chacun voit midi à sa porte.
Il répond à tes attentes pro, c'est le + important...
Le reste est un peu de la litérature.


Une dernière question, si tu retrouvais tous tes outils mais sur Mac Os X, ferais tu le chemin inverse ?


----------



## JonBoy (22 Octobre 2003)

Moi perso, juste avant d'avoir mon Mac, c'était mon PC qui dérouillait ! Si bien que je réinstallais Windows tout les deux, trois mois...

C'est vrai que Windows reste utilisable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je l'utilise au boulot, mais c'est vrai que je bosse un maximum avec mon pb...

Mais de toute manière on attaque pas les PCiste parce qu'il utilisent un OS different du notre (et oui ! C'est le miens aussi maintenant !), mais moi, ce que je trouve admirable, c'est que quelques personnes on fait accepter au gens (au PCiste) de payer un Systeme d'exploitation très cher pour ce qu'il est et qui est de finition moyenne voir très moyenne selon les version ! (oar experience), meme si Windows reste tout de meme utilisable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2003)

Une dernière question, si tu retrouvais tous tes outils mais sur Mac Os X, ferais tu le chemin inverse ?  

C'est bien possible. J'avoue que je n'y ai pas réfléchi. Car effectivement c'est bien le logiciel qui m'intéresse et moins la plateforme. J'ai bossé dans un studio multimédia ici sur la côte (vidéo, web, cd-roms, musique, etc.) et on utilisait indifféremment les deux plateforme (Mac/Pc). Et ça ne me posait pas le moindre problème. Surtout qu'on bossait avec des logiciels qui existent sur les deux OS (Toshop, After Effects, Director, Flash, etc.). Mais le prix et l'évolutivité restent des critères importants pour moi. Je suppose que l'idéal, finalement, c'est d'avoir les deux (voire les trois avec Linux).

  Moi perso, juste avant d'avoir mon Mac, c'était mon PC qui dérouillait ! Si bien que je réinstallais Windows tout les deux, trois mois... 

Là, je ne sais pas quoi te répondre parce que c'est le genre de trucs qui ne m'est jamais arrivé. Mon boulot actuel consiste, le + souvent, à tester des logiciels (la plupart du temps shareware et freeware mais je teste aussi des softs commerciaux). Il m'est souvent arrivé d'en tester une centaine en un mois (actuellement je tourne à 60 par mois). Ce qui veut dire installer / désinstaller ces logiciels. 
Et y a rien de pire pour mettre à mal un OS. En fait, un OS, c'est comme une bagnole : si tu fais pas un minimum d'entretien, un jour c'est la panne. Et je ne suis pas un super spécialiste de Windows. C'est juste un minimum d'organisation selon ce que l'on fait. Et je reste persuadé que cela est valable pour n'importe quel OS.

 Mais de toute manière on attaque pas les PCiste parce qu'il utilisent un OS different du notre (et oui ! C'est le miens aussi maintenant !), mais moi, ce que je trouve admirable, c'est que quelques personnes on fait accepter au gens (au PCiste) de payer un Systeme d'exploitation très cher pour ce qu'il est et qui est de finition moyenne voir très moyenne selon les version ! (oar experience), meme si Windows reste tout de meme utilisable...   

Disons que là je tempère un peu. D'abord, merci de ne pas m'attaquer (ouf) mais, sans vouloir entrer dans une guéguerre que je déteste, chaque version nouvelle d'un OS présente des risques. 
Pour Windows par exemple, il est clair que Windows Me (Millenium) était plutôt pas terrible, voire mauvais. Par contre XP est (pour moi) très bien, stable, plus d'écrans bleus de la mort qui tue, et d'une ergonomie agréable. Je penses d'après quelques threads grapillés ici où là dans divers forums Mac qu'il est aussi arrivé à Apple de produire un OS boiteux. Ce qui d'ailleurs n'a pas empêché les gens de travailler avec ces OS défectueux. S'il n'étaient pas parfaitement réussis, on pouvait quand même continuer à les utiliser, faut pas exagérer.
Pour ce qui est de nous faire payer un système d'exploitation "très cher" comme tu dis, je penses qu'à part Linux et ses différentes versions, les OS commerciaux sont toujours très / trop chers.
Et personne ne nous a obligé à bosser sous ces systèmes. Il ne faut pas aussi perdre de vue que, comme avec un Mac, l'OS est fourni avec la machine et qu'on se rend peu compte de son prix. La seule chose que je peux dire, à propos des PC, c'est que le hard peut revenir à pas cher et compenser ainsi (un peu) le prix de l'OS. Sans pour autant, d'ailleurs, utiliser obligatoirement des composants merdiques. Mais bon là je m'égare un peu. Je ne suis pas là pour faire de la promo.

En tout cas, bravo à MacGé (et à ses visiteurs) pour ses forums où l'on peut discuter avec des Applemaniaks tranquillement, sans sortir l'AKA 47 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A quand OS XP ? (nan, je blague)

merci et a +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, juste avant d'avoir mon Mac, c'était mon PC qui dérouillait ! Si bien que je réinstallais Windows tout les deux, trois mois...
> 
> C'est le genre de trucs qui ne m'est jamais arrivé. Mon boulot actuel consiste, le + souvent, à tester des logiciels (la plupart du temps shareware et freeware mais je teste aussi des softs commerciaux). Il m'est souvent arrivé d'en tester une centaine en un mois (actuellement je tourne à 60 par mois). Ce qui veut dire installer / désinstaller ces logiciels. [...] si tu fais pas un minimum d'entretien, un jour c'est la panne. [...] C'est juste un minimum d'organisation selon ce que l'on fait.



Ecoute, moi aussi je ne sais pas quoi te dire. Pour moins que ça, j'ai réussi à mettre sur les genoux mon Win 2000 Pro, tandis que beaucoup de mes amis réinstallent le système de temps en temps pour "le nettoyer", sans compter que parfois, Windows est configuré à la va vite lorsque tu achètes ton ordi. Dans ma famille: mon père et Carrouf (Me), mon amie et Fnac (XP), sa maman et BHV (XP).

Nous sommes nombreux à utiliser Windows ou un système unix autre que OS X en parallèle avec notre Mac. Et les instabilités rencontrès avec les Win, y compris avec XP même si c'est en moindre mesure, ne sortent pas simplement de notre imagination envahissante et corruptrice.

Effectivement, si ton bilan logiciel+matos+OS fait pencher la balance du côté x86-Windows, pourquoi pas. Je peux comprendre que ton matériel te convienne. J'ai d'ailleurs moi-même touché pour la première fois un Mac au début de cette année.

Mais je pense que la qualité et la tranquilité d'esprit se paient, et sisi, croyez-moi, il arrive qu'Apple ne nous les facture pas très cher. Ex: nouveau iBook 12".

Et puis, j'ai lu cet article un peu long mais passionnant aujourd'hui, et ça me réconforte dans ma quête d'autre chose que des produits Microsoft.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2003)

Ecoute, moi aussi je ne sais pas quoi te dire. Pour moins que ça, j'ai réussi à mettre sur les genoux mon Win 2000 Pro, tandis que beaucoup de mes amis réinstallent le système de temps en temps pour "le nettoyer", sans compter que parfois, Windows est configuré à la va vite lorsque tu achètes ton ordi.  

On peut toujours mettre un OS à genoux, quel qu'il soit. J'ai le souvenir (c'était il y a deux ou trois ans je crois) où j'ai fait un intérim pour un canard en couleurs de petites annonces. On bossait avec des Macs (logique puisque c'était de la PAO, bien que le PC soit de + en + présent dans les "niches" Apple, d'ailleurs cette boite vient de basculer vers un "Tout PC", désolé...).
Et bien dans cette boite les Macs n'avaient jamais été "entretenus" (pas de nettoyage du disque, pas de defragmentation, etc.). Je peux vous dire que ça ramait à un point tel que j'ai eu l'impression de me retrouver avec des bécanes datant de la préhistoire... Les mecs qui bossaient dessus n'avaient tout simplement pas le temps de s'occuper de ça. 
Dans la boite multimédia où je bossais ensuite, on partageait une même salle. Y'avait des Mac et des Paiçai. Un des deux Mac (un beau G4) plantait au moins une fois par jour. 
Malgré ces deux exemples, ce n'est pas pour autant que j'en ai déduis que les Macs c'était de la m.... N'oublions jamais l'homme (ou la femme) qui est derrière la machine. 

 Nous sommes nombreux à utiliser Windows ou un système unix autre que OS X en parallèle avec notre Mac. Et les instabilités rencontrès avec les Win, y compris avec XP même si c'est en moindre mesure, ne sortent pas simplement de notre imagination envahissante et corruptrice. 

Bien loin de moi l'idée d'affirmer cela. Je ne fais qu'exposer une expérience "PERSONNELLE". Ce que je dis n'est ni une loi ni une règle scientifique. Ce que je trouve plus intéressant par contre, c'est qu'on puisse être heureux avec son choix. Mais je tiens à réaffirmer ici que je ne suis pas venu pour vanter la qualité des produits de, heu, Micro$oft ou dire "Apple Sux". J'aimerais juste relativiser les outils dont on se sert et leur importance.

Et puis, j'ai lu cet article un peu long mais passionnant aujourd'hui, et ça me réconforte dans ma quête d'autre chose que des produits Microsoft.   

Mouais... Je commence à être rodé en ce qui concerne la recherche sur le Net et je suis sûr que je pourrais trouver d'autres articles du même tonneau n'allant pas dans le même sens. C'est sûr que trouver des articles qui abondent dans le sens de son propre poil, ça fait toujours plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais comprends-moi, je ne suis pas venu ici pour troller, pour défendre Bill ou descendre Steve. Ca, je te jure, je m'en tape. Il est plus intéressant de partager des expériences surtout quand elles sont acquises dans des "domaines" différents. Si tu cherches d'autres produits que Microsoft, tu as le choix. Certes il n'est pas grand (En gros Linux, Mac et Windows) mais tu as le choix. Et ton choix, crois moi si tu veux, je le respecte. Mais par pitié, respectez ceux des autres (même si c'est un choix par défaut). Moi c'était un choix économique. Mais je n'ai jamais jugé le tien, ni ceux des autres.
Et je le répète, je viens du Mac (certes il y a un certain temps), et depuis il m'est arrivé de rebosser avec. C'est juste que je suis content de ce que j'ai. Sans pour autant préjuger du choix des autres.

En tout cas merci de prendre le temps de répondre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## jeromemac (23 Octobre 2003)

> <font color="blue">De prime abord, c'est vrai mais c'est un peu plus complexe que çà...
> Il y a la stabilité, l'homogénéité et l'intégration, etc... </font>
> 
> Exact. Et j'ai trouvé tout cela avec Zindoz.
> ...




ARGGGHHHHH !!!!!
ALTTTEEEEEE!!!!!
WINDOWS ET HOMOGENEITE!!!!!!
NON MAIS TU pLAISSSSAAANNNTETEEEEE LA!!!!














y'a pas plus incompatible qu'une appli kro$oft avec une autre appli kro$oft 
et les driver
et les soft win 9x/2k/mil/xp .....
booooaaaaaaahhhhh
autant que tu soit sur pc ne me derange pas mais que tu dise çà NONNNNNNNN!!!!!! HALTE LA MON AMIS !!!!!


----------



## dude (23 Octobre 2003)

Ouais chaque hotfix de microsoft apporte son lot de nouveaux problèmes.. ahalala au moins on ne s'ennuye jamais chez eux


----------



## JonBoy (23 Octobre 2003)

Revenons 18 ans en arrière !

Selon moi...

Notez que j'ai pas une memoire béton, mais je suis prétiquement sur de l'essentiel...

Microsoft a sorti le DOS pour IBM et compatible... C'était super pour l'époque... certaines versions peut etre mieux que d'autres (certe comme les Mac OS, et surment certaine distribution de Linux)... C'était un super OS...

Et Microsoft a vite pris le monopole, et maintenant, ils font leur possible ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour livrer des OS (Je laisse a chacun juger la qualité) et complique la tache au éditeur...

Effectivement Cro$oft ne donne pas facilement des éléments nécéssaire pour exploiter a 100% Windows...  (Je ne me rappelle plus exactement comment ca s'était passé)

Bref... Sans rentrer dans les détails parce que je n'ai pas tout les éléments, et pas les compétences, Selon moi toujours, Microsoft est devenue une société pourrie...

Les offres en grandes surfaces contribuent a cela aussi... Quand vous acheter un Hp Pavilion par exemple... Vous vous tapez Windows avec un tas de petit prg parasite qui fond ramer et souvent planter la machine...

Personne ne veut perdre de temps a expliquer au gens qu'il y a autre chose sur PC... Linux n'est plus aussi compliqué qu'avant, et comme Mac OS, il est de plus en plus compatible avec Windows !

J'ai cru comprendre que le probleme de la programmation sous linux est la difference qu'il peut y avoir entre les differente distrib'... Ma foi... Sun a bien fait StarOffice qui marche bien sur toute les distrib' (sauf erreur...) Pourquoi ne nous forcons nous pas a livrer au gens des OS super et pour un cout nettement inferieur ? 

Perso au magasin, on a 3 ordi... Donc 3 licence Windows plus la licence de nos ordi portables respectif... Mettons environ 120  par machine (sans compter Office, les differents sharewares et les logiciels de gestion parce que la on a pas fini !) ca fait 360  (On voit la valise de diplomes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... J'ai payé une suite Mandrake 75 ... y en a une encore moins chere qu'on a le droit de copier librement...

Pourquoi je l'ai pas fait me diriez vous ! Tout simplement parce que le magasin était la avant moi, et que j'ai assez de boulot pour perdre mon temps a révolutionner la boutique !

Certe, y a 5 page d'instruction pour instaler un modem ADSL... Et alors ? J'ai des client qui vienne avec leur ordi pour que je leur installe sur Windows...Y a juste un CD a mettre ! On peut dire que Linux a du retard sur Windows, mais c'est normal vu que peu de gens s'y interesse !

J'espère avoir été assez clair dans mes propos, j'avous que je suis un peu fracas !
Bonne nuit a tous, je vais me coucher, je dirais moins de conneries ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A plus !


----------



## Jacen (23 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Ouais chaque hotfix de microsoft apporte son lot de nouveaux problèmes.. ahalala au moins on ne s'ennuye jamais chez eux


C'est marrant que l'humour des appliens n'évoluent jamais... (Pourtant même microsoft a su améliorer ses OS avec le temps).
aLlez un ptit effrot, et vous retrouverez un moyen original de rigoler des PCs sans paraître des loosers qui resortent des vieux clichés


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> Revenons 18 ans en arrière !



C'était mieux dans les années précédentes


----------



## golf (23 Octobre 2003)

JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Microsoft a sorti le DOS pour IBM et compatible...


Non, pas sorti, racheté un dos, en 1980, le DR-Dos, qui l'a renommé MS-Dos, pour le proposer à Ibm pour mororiser ses IBM-PC, en 1981 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le DR-Dos a été inventé par Gary Kildall (au depart CP/M) qui a créé Digital Research pour en assurer le suivi et la commercialisation...




			
				JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> ...C'était super pour l'époque... certaines versions peut etre mieux que d'autres (certe comme les Mac OS, et surment certaine distribution de Linux)... C'était un super OS...


Ce ne sont plus des pbs de mémoire mais de l'affabulation que d'écrire çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur les quelques + ou - 26 ans d'histoire de la micro la concurrence des os n'est vraiment né qu'en 95 avec win 95...
Bien qu'une guerre existat entre Apple/Mac et Atari  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				JonBoy a dit:
			
		

> Sun a bien fait StarOffice qui marche bien sur toute les distrib' (sauf erreur...)


Sun n'a strictement rien fait, ils se sont contenté de racheter la société allemande (*) qui l'avait conçu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laquelle société avait eu la bonne idée d'en mettre les sources en Open Source et a donné naissance au projet international OpenOffice






* La société éditrice StarDivision, auteur original de la suite StarOffice, fut fondée en Allemagne dans les années 80. Elle a été rachetée par Sun Microsystems durant  l'été 1999.
Les équipes de développement sont toujours basées en Allemangne : Team StarOffice


----------



## Alex666 (23 Octobre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté par jeromac:</font><hr />ARGGGHHHHH !!!!!
ALTTTEEEEEE!!!!!
WINDOWS ET HOMOGENEITE!!!!!!
NON MAIS TU pLAISSSSAAANNNTETEEEEE LA!!!!














y'a pas plus incompatible qu'une appli kro$oft avec une autre appli kro$oft 
et les driver
et les soft win 9x/2k/mil/xp .....
booooaaaaaaahhhhh
autant que tu soit sur pc ne me derange pas mais que tu dise çà NONNNNNNNN!!!!!! HALTE LA MON AMIS !!!!!


[/QUOTE]

en fait  le comique de répétition est usé chez Jeromac ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je crois comme le dit Mac donald que effectivement (meme sil y a des patch des upgrade tout les mois)
win2k et XP sont très stables, réactifs, homogènes nen déplaise a Jeromac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et surtout très compatibles entre eux...



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'était mieux dans les années précédentes



heureusement que t'as mis le smiley 





Je reviens un tant soi peu sur le sujet très interressant ma foi, est ce que vous connaissez un switcheur qui à changé de plateforme a cause de la politique microsoft uniquement ? je ne pense pas que l'on va en trouver bcp, crosoft a de bo jours devant lui...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Octobre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> en fait le comique de répétition est usé chez Jeromac ...
> 
> je crois comme le dit Mac donald que effectivement (meme sil y a des patch des upgrade tout les mois)
> win2k et XP sont très stables, réactifs, homogènes nen déplaise a Jeromac et surtout très compatibles entre eux...



le pire c'est que c'est pas comique ce que je dis, l'homogeneité sur PC cela n'existe pas!!!! et je le vis tous les jours je monte des machines pour des clients et j'installe windows dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et je peut te dire qu'a chaque génération de machine on croise les doigts pour que tout marche entre eux... et je dirais dans 70% des cas ça marche et 30 % LE MERDIER!!!!! parce que la carte ne rentre plus, pas de connection au bon endroit....et j'en passe, et c'est pas du taiwanai c'est du HP (ex compaq) au même prix que les macs d'ailleurs....



BON passons et revenons au sujet, 
TEMOIGNAGE DE SWITCHER!!! PLEASE !!!


----------



## Yip (23 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...Le DR-Dos a été inventé par Gary Kildall (au depart CP/M) qui a créé Digital Research pour en assurer le suivi et la commercialisation...



Ah le simulateur de F15 de Digital Research sur Amstrad CPC ! le nombre de fois où je me suis crashé avec !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, j'ai réussi à atterrir en mode sans visibilté, aux instruments, et avec ce truc (ce soft) je vous assure que c'était pas facile (fier)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les Amstrad étaient pourvus d'un basic (très bon d'ailleurs) actif dès le démarrage (instantané), mais livrés aussi avec une version de CP/M sur disquettes (3", pas 3"1/2) qui faisait d'ailleurs tourner le tableur Multiplan de... kro$oft


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2003)

Je m'en souvient aussi. D'ailleurs j'ai encore un 6128. J'attend un cordon pour lecteur 3"5 afin de backuper toutes les disquettes 3" qui sont aujourd'hui introuvables ...


----------



## crapulos (24 Octobre 2003)

Je pense que mon vieux ST marche toujours aussi bien ... Quand  on y pense, une machine de près de 15 ans !!

Sais pas où je l'ai foutu par contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










K


----------



## JonBoy (24 Octobre 2003)

> Posté à l'origine par JonBoy:
> ...C'était super pour l'époque... certaines versions peut etre mieux que d'autres (certe comme les Mac OS, et surment certaine distribution de Linux)... C'était un super OS...
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu relis bien mon poste, j'ai fait aucun comparatif entre les OS... J'ai juste dis qu'autant sur PC que sur Mac y a eu des loupés...

Merci pour la remise au point ! Y avait quelques point que j'ignorai sur le tout tout tout début du DOS et sur StarOffice !


----------



## Farfouille (24 Octobre 2003)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> On peut toujours mettre un OS à genoux, quel qu'il soit.


Tu m'as mal compris, je voulais dire que tu as sacrément de la chance d'avoir un système aussi stable, étant donné l'utilisation que tu en fais, et par expérience, mon système et celui de mes proches devenaient des tortues pour moins que ça, bien que nous les entretenions. Mais nous ne sommes pas des spécialistes windows. Tandis que mon OS X.2 tourne très bien.




> J'ai le souvenir (c'était il y a deux ou trois ans je crois) où j'ai fait un intérim pour un canard en couleurs de petites annonces. On bossait avec des Macs...


Je ne sais pas quel système ils utilisaient il y a 2 ou 3 ans, comme je l'ai dit, j'ai découvert les macs il y a juste quelques mois. Mais intéressons nous plutôt aux systèmes récents, OS X.2 ou X.3 et Win 2000 ou XP et non win 95 ou 98, car comme tu le sais, les choses évoluent vite en informatique. Ce qui était vrai il y a 3 ans ne l'est pas forcément aujourd'hui. Cela n'apporte aucun élément de réponse à la personne qui se demande quelle est la plateforme qui lui convient AUJOURD'HUI.




> Mouais... Je commence à être rodé en ce qui concerne la recherche sur le Net et je suis sûr que je pourrais trouver d'autres articles du même tonneau n'allant pas dans le même sens. C'est sûr que trouver des articles qui abondent dans le sens de son propre poil, ça fait toujours plaisir


Non, non. Je ne connais pas Mr. Microsoft personnellement. Et il n'existe pas de rancune ancestrale entre nos deux familles. Mes lectures à droite et à gauche m'ont permis de me faire ma propre opinion. Et cet article, au contraire, m'inquiète, parceque les analyses faites ne sont pas fausses, loin de là. Et si tu as lu l'article, tu as dû remarquer que le Mac est très peu évoqué.




> Et ton choix, crois moi si tu veux, je le respecte. Mais par pitié, respectez ceux des autres (même si c'est un choix par défaut). Moi c'était un choix économique. Mais je n'ai jamais jugé le tien, ni ceux des autres.


Merci. Mais est-ce que tu as eu l'impression que quelqu'un ici n'ait pas respecté ton choix? Alors honte sur lui. J'ai seulement exposé mon expérience personnelle, qui diffère de la tienne. Ravis que tu continues à porter de l'intérêt au Mac et aux autres offres que PC-Windows. Tu pourras alors choisir la solution qui te convienne le mieux. Pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire à MacGé au lieu de publier en Anonyme? Tu es le bienvenu.

Bonne continuation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2003)

Tu m'as mal compris, je voulais dire que tu as sacrément de la chance d'avoir un système aussi stable, étant donné l'utilisation que tu en fais, et par expérience, mon système et celui de mes proches devenaient des tortues pour moins que ça, bien que nous les entretenions. Mais nous ne sommes pas des spécialistes windows. Tandis que mon OS X.2 tourne très bien.   

Autant pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'un système devienne lent au bout d'un certain temps d'utilisation (genre au bout d'une heure il ralentit) me semble peu probable. Sauf si il y a un problème hardware (processeur qui surchauffe, drivers obsoloètes, problème de Carte Mère ou autre) ou à cause d'une mauvaise maintenance (espace disque pour la mémoire virtuelle insufisant par exemple). Mais un système, quel qu'il soit ne va pas ralentir en si peu de temps. Par contre si l'on compte en jours, voire en semaines ou en mois, c'est fort possible. Perso j'ai deux ou trois freewares (conseillé par un pote) que j'utilise régulièrement (en principe à la fin de chaque phase de test des logiciels). Ils sont destinés à nettoyer la fameuse "base de registre", à virer les fichiers inutiles, virer les spywares (au fait y en a-t-il avec l'OS Mac ?), etc. Ca me prend en gros 10 minutes par mois ou par quinzaine. Je tiens à redire ici que je ne suis pas un spécialiste du système  Windows, loin de là. Mais, comme beaucoup d'autres appareils ou outils, il faut faire un minimum de maintenance. En ce qui vous concerne, toi et tes potes, je ne sais pas quoi te dire. Ca peut venir de plein de trucs différents. Mais je ne doute pas que ton OS X2 tourne sans problèmes. Mais n'y a-t-il plus, comme au temps où j'utilisais des Macs, d'outils de maintenance divers ? Je veux dire, peut on utiliser OS X un an d'affilé sans rien avoir à faire, surtout si on l'utilise de manière intensive ? Ma question n'est pas ironique, c'est juste par curiosité que je la pose.

 Je ne sais pas quel système ils utilisaient il y a 2 ou 3 ans, comme je l'ai dit, j'ai découvert les macs il y a juste quelques mois. Mais intéressons nous plutôt aux systèmes récents, OS X.2 ou X.3 et Win 2000 ou XP et non win 95 ou 98, car comme tu le sais, les choses évoluent vite en informatique. Ce qui était vrai il y a 3 ans ne l'est pas forcément aujourd'hui. Cela n'apporte aucun élément de réponse à la personne qui se demande quelle est la plateforme qui lui convient AUJOURD'HUI.   

Oui, c'est juste. 
C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je ne me permets pas de critiquer un tant soit peu OS X. Je l'ai essayé juste comme ça, mais je n'ai pas assez de recul et d'expérience pour en juger la valeur. Par contre je peux dire que pour moi XP est vraiment un progrès majeur. Cela fait maintenant un certain temps que je l'utilise. Je ne sais pas si c'est la panacée mais à priori il me convient. J'ai pas de plantages, il va vite et supporte toutes mes conneries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non, non. Je ne connais pas Mr. Microsoft personnellement.   

Moignon plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et il n'existe pas de rancune ancestrale entre nos deux familles. Mes lectures à droite et à gauche m'ont permis de me faire ma propre opinion. Et cet article, au contraire, m'inquiète, parceque les analyses faites ne sont pas fausses, loin de là. Et si tu as lu l'article, tu as dû remarquer que le Mac est très peu évoqué.   

C'est clair que si les grands comptes basculent en abandonnant Microsoft, ce sera certainement plus vers Linux que vers OS X. Mais n'oublions pas que cela concerne surtout les grands comptes et autres administrations. Moi c'est une utilisation perso, donc c'est différent. Mais je persiste à penser qu'un ordinateur n'est qu'un outil, ce qui compte c'est ce qu'on peut faire avec. Une musique créée sous un système X sera-telle meilleure que si elle a été créée sous un système Y ? Je ne crois pas. Heureusement d'ailleurs. C'est pour cela que je dis bien que je ne suis pas un défenseur de Windows. Je tenais juste à signaler que ceux qui utilisent ce système ne sont pas pour autant dénué de sens critique ni qu'ils sont "bas du plafond" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci. Mais est-ce que tu as eu l'impression que quelqu'un ici n'ait pas respecté ton choix? Alors honte sur lui. J'ai seulement exposé mon expérience personnelle, qui diffère de la tienne. Ravis que tu continues à porter de l'intérêt au Mac et aux autres offres que PC-Windows. Tu pourras alors choisir la solution qui te convienne le mieux.   

Désolé alors, je me suis mal exprimé. Ce n'est pas ICI que cela s'est passé. MacGé est plutôt un endroit sympa où l'on peut de temps en temps parler entre utilisateurs de différents systèmes sans se taper dessus. Mais malheureusement, c'est pas partout pareil. Mais en temps qu'ex utilisateur de la Pomme, j'aime bien voir comment cela se passe, comment ça évolue, etc. Idem pour Linux.

Pourquoi ne pas t'inscrire à MacGé au lieu de publier en Anonyme? Tu es le bienvenu.    

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peut-être que je vais m'inscrire, qui sait, ça me dérange pas comme idée. Comme je fais aussi de la musique, il existe sûrement plein de musicos Macophiles (pléonasme) avec qui je pourrais échanger des points de vue. Idem pour le graphisme, la 3D et la vidéo. Ou autre.

J'ai un site avec de la musique en ligne (une simple page pour l'instant car mon site est en reconstruction). Néanmoins on peut y écouter ma musique (mp3) faites avec un freeware PC (Buzz). Ce ne sont que des ébauches, il manque encore beaucoup de travail de production, mastering, etc. Je ne suis pas musicien à la base et je n'utilise pas de samples, j'écris tout (même les drums) et j'essaye d'apprendre. Soyez indulgent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://perso.wanadoo.fr/i-am-free/ 

Sympa de pouvoir discuter tranquillement en tout cas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a+


----------



## jeromemac (3 Novembre 2003)

bon ben y'a plus de témoignages??? personne qui veut switcher pour panthère??


----------



## thegreatfab (4 Novembre 2003)

Salut....

Ben moi je v m'acheter un ibook dans qq. jours (j'attend les premières réactions) et ce sera mopn premier mac.

Je n'ai jamais touché de mac mais j'avais envie de "gouter" à OS X.... Pour voir, pour comparer.

J'ai toujours eu que des PCs et je n'ai jamais eu à trop m'en pleindre. Certe XP est perfectible mais bon depuis que je l'ai sur mes machines, pas un plantage... Rien... C vrai que ça change de win98.

C vrai qu'il me tarde "d'avoir le choc" mac.... Même si je reste assez septique qd je lis ce forum.

Il y a bcp de haine autour des PCs et Windows.... C fou ça.... Dans les forum PCs, on dit rarement du mal de mac.... C même sur un forum PCs que je me suis vu conseillé l'achat d'un mac car ma recherche était assez ciblé : 12'' pour DivX, Internet, Office et Linux/Unix tout ça pour un budget de 1200 euros.

Qd j'aurais quelques semaines de Ibook derrière moi, je reviendrai poster mes impressions.

Et pour tous les fanatiques... Un mac ou un pc reste toujours qu'un ordinateur....

A+


----------



## azerty (4 Novembre 2003)

thegreatfab a dit:
			
		

> ....
> Il y a bcp de haine autour des PCs et Windows.... C fou ça..
> 
> A+



           ...meuh non, meuh non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ...juste qq uns qui ont envie de se défouler (va savoir pourquoi...) , et qui ont donc besoin d'un bouc émissaire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ...juste qq uns qui ont envie de se défouler (va savoir pourquoi...) , et qui ont donc besoin d'un bouc émissaire...


...justement, si tout allait si bien que ça dans le monde Mac, personne ne ressentirait le besoin de se défouler... on serait comme des anges dans notre petit nirvana devant nos petites machines ronronnantes...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ... mais tout n'est pas rose dans le monde du Mac - il suffit d'aller jeter un oeil dans les forums Panther ou OSX ! On a aussi nos kernel panics, nos DD qui foirent avec Panther, nos bugs divers, nos périphs non reconnus etc.. etc...
Alors, au lieu de gueuler entre nous, ce qui fait mauvais genre entre Macusers, c'est tellement simple d'aller gueuler ailleurs et de taper sur les autres, les minables avec les PC tolés de chez Carrouf, les pauvres qui ne peuvent se payer des PB, les ignares qui ne savent pas que le Mac est la panacée universelle, les beaufs qui jouent à CS et j'en passe...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est la bataille éternelle entre 3 % de gens bien qui détiennent la lumière et la vérité contre 97 % de connards enfermés dans leur betise !!!
Y'a vraiment des gens qui n'ont rien compris ... au lieu de discuter et d'échanger leurs expériences pour prendre ce qui existe de meilleur dans les 2 mondes, ils s'enferment dans leur extrémisme borné !
Et surtout qu'on ne vienne pas me parler de monopole, de big brother et autres joyeusetés du meme genre ... fallait pas le laisser en arriver là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : tiens je me suis défoulé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... fait du bien !!!


----------



## Philito (4 Novembre 2003)

tiens tu pourrais te défouler et taper entierement la suite de ton histoire congolaise, ça ça défoulerais un max.... 

meuh non je ne te suis pas... tu reviens avec moi au bar.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tant que je suis ici.... pourrais participer au thread (on oublie vite qu'on est sorti du bar.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

moi ayant toujours eu des PC car finances obligent en tant qu'étudiant en graphisme.... (et vu le prix des PM ces années là....), on pouvait voir tous les powermacs à l'école (sous OS 9) puis les g4 sont sortis et donc tout le boulot à l'école sur mac et les nuits à la maison sur PC, depuis ce temps là, je préfère quand même le feeling du mac....

toujours maintenant sur PC au boulot et sur mac chez moi... je préfère mac, mais comme le suggérait Big, je crois qu'il ya du bon à prendre des deux mondes et que cela ne sert à rien de s'enfermer dans un mode extrémiste qui rejette entierement l'autre système....

Bon ben voilà my 2 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big, on y va....


----------



## jad (7 Novembre 2003)

Bien que mon passage n'ai duré que qq mois  car je retourne au PC (ce qui ne veux pas dire vers Windows) .. ou plutot je quitte Apple !

Unixien ! Je suis venu vers le Mac à cause d'OS X !
Le cote un peu décalé de posseder un Mac, le design des machines est aussi genial !

.. j'ai assez ralé ailleurs dans le forum .. mais je quitte le mac (à regret !)  à cause d'Apple !!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2003)

jad a dit:
			
		

> Bien que mon passage n'ai duré que qq mois  car je retourne au PC (ce qui ne veux pas dire vers Windows) .. ou plutot je quitte Apple !
> 
> Unixien ! Je suis venu vers le Mac à cause d'OS X !
> Le cote un peu décalé de posseder un Mac, le design des machines est aussi genial !
> ...



Je précise que tu expliques ton mécontentement *ici*.


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2003)

jad a dit:
			
		

> Bien que mon passage n'ai duré que qq mois  car je retourne au PC (ce qui ne veux pas dire vers Windows) .. ou plutot je quitte Apple !
> 
> Unixien ! Je suis venu vers le Mac à cause d'OS X !
> Le cote un peu décalé de posseder un Mac, le design des machines est aussi genial !
> ...



et à cause de quoi, une histoire malchenceuse de SAv... j'espère que tu tomberas sur un pc qui te lachera dans 1 ans ça fera la bite...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Novembre 2003)

Trop sympa lui


----------



## corentin (7 Novembre 2003)

jad a dit:
			
		

> Bien que mon passage n'ai duré que qq mois  car je retourne au PC (ce qui ne veux pas dire vers Windows) .. ou plutot je quitte Apple !
> 
> Unixien ! Je suis venu vers le Mac à cause d'OS X !
> Le cote un peu décalé de posseder un Mac, le design des machines est aussi genial !
> ...



C'est intéressant de pouvoir utiliser les 2 mondes, pour se rendre objectivement compte de l'état des lieux.

au boulot,windows NT ( au secours), bientôt Xp ( idem ?)
à la maison, perso,  OS X
dans les deux cas, une machine de trois ans d'âge;
si ça rame moins sur le PIII , ça plante fréquemment.

raison du choix apple:

design extérieur, intérieur
stabilité
virus connait pas
différent en mieux
ad fundum...


----------



## jad (7 Novembre 2003)

Je vois pas ce que signifie "ca fera la bite ... &gt;"

C'est plutot agressif comme reponse .. non ! dans un forum d'echange supposé democratique !

J'ai deja eu des galere avec d'autre machines (Pc ou autres !) ! mais ce que je voulais souligner c'est le comportement commercial et relationnel d'apple plutot discutable !

poliment bonsoir malgres tout !


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Trop sympa lui



moi ce qui me fait haluciné c'est ceux qui arriverait à faire croire que apple fait de l'aussi mauvaise qualité que du coté PC, et que parce qu'ils ont jamais eu de grosse demande SAV, ben c'est qu'ils sont mauvais gestionnaire de se genre de chose... c'est comme la neige dans le sud, on à pas de chasse neige car il neige jamais... alors...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui me fait haluciné c'est ceux qui arriverait à faire croire que apple fait de l'aussi mauvaise qualité que du coté PC, et que parce qu'ils ont jamais eu de grosse demande SAV, ben c'est qu'ils sont mauvais gestionnaire de se genre de chose... c'est comme la neige dans le sud, on à pas de chasse neige car il neige jamais... alors...



Il est tard JerômeMac, tu devrais aller dormir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et vive le Mac!


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2003)

jad a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas ce que signifie "ca fera la bite ... &gt;"
> 
> C'est plutot agressif comme reponse .. non ! dans un forum d'echange supposé democratique !
> 
> ...



t'as pas fait ton service toi.... mais ça n'a rien d'agressif ... enfin pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais bon tu ferai croire que c'est parce que t'as quelque problème bizarre, que sur PC ce serait mieux... alors ... bon ...; désolé si je t'ai outré mais bon faut remettre les chose à leur place, les pc de bas de gamme caché sous le bureau près du diablo pour l'echange standard, et le beau mac visée sur le bureau... c'est y pas bo comme tableau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon j'vais m'coucher moi mes doigts y suivent plus la...


----------



## jad (7 Novembre 2003)

au sujet passer du PC au Mac et systèmatiquement associé au passage de Windows à Mac OS ..
n'est ce pas un peu reducteur !

Windows est un chef d'oeuvre de bogues c'est  certain !

Mais il me semble avoir lu que Panther pourrait facilement tourner sur intel (ce que fait Darwin le bas niveau de la bete !)

Imaginer que MAS OS existe sur PC ! Que de vient la difference entre les deux univers !

A part le design ! la technologie seule ne justifierai sans doute pas une raison de "switcher" !

Darwin tourne pas mal sur PC .. et les carte mere Intel sont aussi stable, sinon plus pour certaines, que les CM apple !

La question est a mon avis juste un choix estetique et un choix d'OS 
un peu trop centré sur Windobe comme concurrent à mon avis !


----------



## Zitoune (7 Novembre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui me fait haluciné c'est ceux qui arriverait à faire croire que apple fait de l'aussi mauvaise qualité que du coté PC, et que parce qu'ils ont jamais eu de grosse demande SAV, ben c'est qu'ils sont mauvais gestionnaire de se genre de chose... c'est comme la neige dans le sud, on à pas de chasse neige car il neige jamais... alors...



Pour info...


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pour info...



ohlaaaa c'est vrai le emac... mais il ne faut pas généraliser ... moi j'aimerais savoir le pourcentage réel d'emac qui ont des problèmes, parce qu'ici on a pas ma de raleur, et de pasdeboliste.... mais ceux chez qui ça marche et qui n'ont jamais de problème (comme moi) on les entends pas beacoup enfin moins... 
mais ce qui est marrant c'est qu'autour de moi j'ai quasiment tout le monde qui est sur pc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ben j'en connais pas UN qui n'a pas eu un problème sur la dernière année.... alors que le peu qui on des mac ben rien ... à part comment qu'on fait pour... j'ai jamais comme dans l'autre parti "tu peu venir ça marche pas".... enfin bon....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2003)

Calmons-nous, et revenons au sujet initial consacré au témoignage de switchers.

Merci JerômeMac.


----------



## Zitoune (7 Novembre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ohlaaaa c'est vrai le emac... mais il ne faut pas généraliser ... moi j'aimerais savoir le pourcentage réel d'emac qui ont des problèmes, parce qu'ici on a pas ma de raleur, et de pasdeboliste.... mais ceux chez qui ça marche et qui n'ont jamais de problème (comme moi) on les entends pas beacoup enfin moins...
> mais ce qui est marrant c'est qu'autour de moi j'ai quasiment tout le monde qui est sur pc
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, ben ça a bien fait rire autour de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ça a dissuadé un ami de venir au Mac...


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ben ça a bien fait rire autour de moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas etonnant....













c'est rire jaune surement....
ou alors vous etes des miraculé...
enfin si on peut faire rire tout n'est pas perdu...


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Calmons-nous, et revenons au sujet initial consacré au témoignage de switchers.
> 
> Merci JerômeMac.



ouaip c'est vrai ça, des temoignage si vous plait c'est plus interessant


----------



## Aikyu (8 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous, je profite de cette question pour me présenter sur ce forum que je lis avec plaisir depuis qq mois... j'espère que certains auront la force de lire mon post qui risque d'être bien long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais switcher dans qq semaines... c'est pas encore fait mais je peux ptet dire pour quoi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon cheminement &gt; amstrad 6128 / trois PC et bientôt soit un nouvel Ibook12" G4 ou un alu12", puis un G5 bi-pro plus tard ( le dernier PC que j'ai monté a 6 mois, jpeux quand même pas le balancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

- Les raisons de mon switch :

Première raison du switch : je passe 15h par jour sur mes ordis (graphiste freelance), je suis un gros bidouilleur, je teste tout ce que je trouve etc... et depuis quelques temps... ben je trouve que ça stagne, rien de très nouveau, et donc je m'ennuie ferme devant mon windaube (quand bien même il est skinné et personnalisé dans tous les coins en général). 
En gros, après toutes ces années sur PC, ben je peux plus le voir en peinture ! Je veux du neuf, du beau, de l'inconnu, de la bidouille, m'émerveiller à nouveau devant de nouvelles fonctions etc. Sans compter le design de Panther, qui me convient tout à fait, étant aussi skinnable par ailleurs.

Deuxième raison du switch : La direction que prend crosoft pour ses futurs OS... bon c'était déjà crade mais on trouvait toujours le moyen de foutre en l'air leurs sales délires. Mais là ! Non seulement Longhorn est une vraie mer**, mais plus loin encore, avec Palladium et Cie, c'est l'hallu totale... je ne peux vraiment plus cautionner un truc pareil !

Troisième raison du switch : Panther me semble enfin un OS bien abouti, sur une base UNIX, ce qui est vraiment parfait... surtout sur des solutions portables. Il semble que la vélocité de l'interface soit enfin au rendez-vous et c'est quelque chose que j'apprécie beaucoup.
De plus, Apple a fait des efforts avec Panther pour sortir des ses délires mystiques type souris à un bouton (nouvelle gestion des souris), ou interface merdique quand on utilise 15 programmes à la fois (le nouvel Exposé arrange les choses merveilleusement si j'ai bien capté)...

Quatrième raison du switch : Des portables 12", silencieux, beaux, bien foutus, pour enfin décrocher de son bureau fixe, du bruits des ventilos et de l'écran géant... des appareils vraiment portables qui servent à tout, balladeur, lecteur DVD, PDA, accès au net sans fil etc d'une façon excellente.

- Les raisons qui n'ont pas grand chose à voir avec le switch : 

1. Windows XP est parfaitement stable pour peu qu'on sache bien le configurer et qu'on l'installe sur des machines montées par ses soins avec des composants bien précis et choisis. Donc on ne peut pas dire que ce soit parce que je plante tout le temps etc... Je reboot par habitude toutes les 1 ou deux semaines, alors que c'est mon outil de travail et que je le malmène bien. Il tient donc bien le coup, faut juste savoir qu'il faut réinstaller le sytème tous les 6 mois pour qu'il reste parfaitement propre et bien le mettre tout le temps à jour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Ce n'est pas la "simplicité" d'OSX qui m'intéresse, ses iApps etc dont je ne me servirais pas pour la plupart. Le côté grand public est même un côté un peu rebutant sur mac... son côté jouet pour enfant (en apparence seulement je tiens à préciser).

3. Le manque de jeux sur mac ne me gène pas... les quelques jeux que j'apprécie y sont dessus (Neverwinter Nights, Baldur's, Diablo, Warcraft... tout va bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et faut donc croire que seuls les meilleurs portent leurs jeux sur mac ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Les raisons qui me donnent des difficultés pour switcher : 

1. Le prix du matériel en soi et le peu de choix hardware, ce qui, pour un bidouilleur comme moi, est un peu difficile. Je parle surtout pour les portables qui sont soit trop cher pour les Alu (pour le prix il faudrait que les options type carte Airport et DDR à 512Mo soient en série). Lorsqu'on ajoute les options sur L'apple store et qu'on recalcule, on sort les mouchoirs et on retourne taffer de plus belle en espérant que notre client ne tarde pas trop à régler les factures ! Sans parler de la mémoire soudée sur les iBook et le manque de la simple entrée audio (il faut acheter un adaptateur en plus...)... par contre, ouf pour la bidouille du bureau étendu... ça ira tout de suite mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Bon, lorsqu'on switche (ou qu'on utilise mac+pc), ben faut racheter tous les progs... et quand on est pro, la facture est lourde (adobe, macromedia etc...).

3. Le côté (ne le prenez pas mal !) vaniteux de certaines personnes sur mac, ou le côté "moi je suis ultra hype avec mon alubook et mon iPOD, bon ok je mange des pates tous les jours pour me payer ça mais j'ai de la gueule nan ?"
Le côté tout sur mac est merveilleux et tout le reste c'est de la merde... j'aime à penser que je ne suis pas un revendeur apple en puissance car je ne cautionne pas plus leur politique de multinationale que celle des autres. Ils font du blé sur le dos des gens AVANT TOUT, quand bien même ils ont de très bonnes idées. Cependant, je conseille aujourd'hui à mes amis de passer sur mac selon leurs besoins en leur expliquant du mieux possible le pour et le contre (macgé étant un très bon site pour avoir toutes ces infos tous les jours).

4. Je ne passe pas sur mac parce que je suis un fan total, mais plus parce que je préfère découvrir des alternatives sérieuses et intéressantes à crosoft et que je ne peux pas vraiment faire autrement car je ne pourrais pas taffer sur Linux dans mon métier par manque de progs comme ceux d'Adobe, Macromedia etc...

5. J'ai taffé parfois en agence sur OS9 et j'ai vu beaucoup de gens bosser dessus aussi côté Print principalement et je dois dire que j'ai détesté cela... je n'ai jamais vu un système aussi merdique et instable... je plantais 10 fois par jour -les autres aussi-, j'avais envie de péter ma souris à un bouton et je haïssais la navigation entre progs sans la moindre barre des taches ou assimilé... Tout ça parce que l'agence se la pétait avec ses belles machines à 30 000 balles devant les clients, que ça allait bien avec la déco intérieure... bref... ridicule ! Tout ça pour dire qu'il a été difficile pour moi de me tourner à nouveau vers mac après cette expérience désastreuse... c'est OSX qui m'a redonné peu à peu confiance (même si pas mal d'amis ingés sons ont bien galéré avec ce système !) et Panther a fini de me persuader.

Pour conclure, je pense que je vais switcher avec le plus grand plaisir, que les portables de chez Apple sont excellents et beaux à la fois, que Panther est une petite révolution côté OS et que la communauté mac que je découvre chaque jour depuis qq mois sur des sites comme MacGé, MacBidouille ou MacADSL est somme toute fort sympathique !!

à ++


----------



## tiboug (8 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir à tous.
J'ai switché (demi-switché .... mon PC est toujours pas loin) il y a près d'un an avec un Ibook 800.

Les raisons : comme beaucoup de switcheurs, pas parce que windows plante tous le temps, mais parce qu'un jour on tombe sur une machine qui nous plaît, qu'on a l'ouverture d'esprit d'aller voir sur les forums de quoi il en retourne ..... puis de tenter l'expérience.

Pour moi, expérience 100% positive et j'espère pouvoir m'offrir un powerbook pour avoir un peu de puissance pour la vidéo.

Cependant, la lecture des forums m'effraie quelque peu sur la condescendance d'un certain nombre de maciste.
Le fait d'être en infériorité numérique ne signifie en rien que l'on a raison sur le choix de notre plateforme ..... vous pensez vraiment qu'ils y a 95% de cons ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça me rappelle les éternels débat entre les amateurs d'essence contre ceux qui préconisent le diesel


----------



## azerty (8 Novembre 2003)

...il y en a toujours qui ont besoin de se convaincrent qu'ils sont les plus beaux ou les plus forts (sans doute parce que ce n'est très pas évident... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et sur tout les forums on trouve toujours des types aggressifs qui se défoulent...

...y'a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait pas parmi eux des macusers, et comme les forums Mac sont peu nombreux, on les retrouve donc imparablement dans ce genre de posts ici sur MacG...

...donc finalement, ils ne sont pas si nombreux que ça, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis, il y a peut-être un petit effet psychologique: les minorités ont tjs tendance à se prendre pour une élite (par rapport au plus grand nombre, l'élite est minoritaire), donc si on appartient à une élite , on détient forcément la Vérité (ce qui ne saurait évidemment être le cas des demeurés qui constitue le _vulgum pecus_ )


----------



## pixy (8 Novembre 2003)

moi, je suis tombé dedans dès le début sans qu'on me laisse le choix   en formation PAO en 1995 dans la salle il n'y avait pas d'autre choix que le Mac. Par la suite en retouche et montage photo numérique, idem, que des softs et des périfs mac
donc j'ai pas vraiment eu d'alternative possible et en 10 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de problème grave et jamais personne ne m'a réparé mes U.C., je me suis toujours débrouillé tout seul 
le monde PC me semble, vu de l'extérieur, dédié au jeu et à la bureautique même si j'ai conscience que c'est sans doute un peu réducteur, comme leur "réputation" d'instabilité et de fragilité
quoique, mon fils est sur PC depuis 3 mois et en est déjà à son 2eme retour atelier (mini 15 jours d'immobilisation pour DD endommagé cette fois-ci!)
alors je vais surtout pas moraliser, mais me contenter de rester dans le même chaudron, d'autant qu'il me semble que l'on trouve chez les macusers des communautés très ouvertes, une fois gratté le coté "élite"
et c'est comme çà qu'on fini par mettre le nez dedans


----------



## jeromemac (8 Novembre 2003)

Aikyu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je profite de cette question pour me présenter sur ce forum que je lis avec plaisir depuis qq mois... j'espère que certains auront la force de lire mon post qui risque d'être bien long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut à toi et bienvenue, j'ai tout lu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai du me mettre des goutes après mes pauvres petits yeux on u du mal quand même... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 merci pour ton temoignage, tout ce que tu dis est à peut près ce que je pense, bon à part quand tu dit que macos9 plantait 10 fois par jour, il etait peut etre moin puissant que OSX, sur des bases moins solide, mais c'etait et c'est encore un système stable malgré tout... enfin bon... sinon bienvenue à toi et j'espère te lire souvent sur le forum


----------



## jeromemac (8 Novembre 2003)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> J'ai switché (demi-switché .... mon PC est toujours pas loin) il y a près d'un an avec un Ibook 800.
> 
> Les raisons : comme beaucoup de switcheurs, pas parce que windows plante tous le temps, mais parce qu'un jour on tombe sur une machine qui nous plaît, qu'on a l'ouverture d'esprit d'aller voir sur les forums de quoi il en retourne ..... puis de tenter l'expérience.
> ...



moi j'prefere le diesel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






le voipour te répondre : NON y'a pas 95% de cons, mais 90% de gens à avoir acheter ce que 5% de cons préconisait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






enfin j'exagere mais bon, le problème c'est qu'on à pas vraiment le choix, à part faire un effort ou que quelqu'un à fait faire l'effort, bon parce que pour acheter du mac quand même faut le vouloir!!! y'a pas grand monde qui essai un tant soit peu d'en faire des description réel... 
enfin bon moi ce que je pense (et tu peu le voir dans mes postes ) c'est que c'est surtout du à kro$oft cette situation, et à une bande d'urluberlu soit disant ingénieur informaticien qui le soutienne mordicus... et ça marche c'est ça le pire..; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bon j'arrete,
je te remercie de ton témoignage et bonne soirée


----------



## jeromemac (8 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ...il y en a toujours qui ont besoin de se convaincrent qu'ils sont les plus beaux ou les plus forts (sans doute parce que ce n'est très pas évident...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'etait si simple ça se saurait, et ton résonnement va aussi dans l'autre sens : rabaisser les minorité pour se rassurer de son choix qui est dans la majorité et ainsi se sentir plus fort et soutenu... tellement facilleeee


----------



## jeromemac (8 Novembre 2003)

pixy a dit:
			
		

> moi, je suis tombé dedans dès le début sans qu'on me laisse le choix   en formation PAO en 1995 dans la salle il n'y avait pas d'autre choix que le Mac. Par la suite en retouche et montage photo numérique, idem, que des softs et des périfs mac
> donc j'ai pas vraiment eu d'alternative possible et en 10 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de problème grave et jamais personne ne m'a réparé mes U.C., je me suis toujours débrouillé tout seul
> le monde PC me semble, vu de l'extérieur, dédié au jeu et à la bureautique même si j'ai conscience que c'est sans doute un peu réducteur, comme leur "réputation" d'instabilité et de fragilité
> quoique, mon fils est sur PC depuis 3 mois et en est déjà à son 2eme retour atelier (mini 15 jours d'immobilisation pour DD endommagé cette fois-ci!)
> ...



au bout de 3 mois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et ben c'est pas de bol la 
en général sur les pc (surtout ceux de carouf') c'est au bout d'un an qu'il y'a un truc qui faut changer...


----------



## jad (8 Novembre 2003)

Pour ma part ... j'ai tout essayé !
Meme à faire miroiter à Apple un super marché dans ma boite de plusieurs Mk (vraiment existant) ! Rien n'y à fait !
J'ai meme recu un email insultant d'un responsable commercial Apple !

C'est sans doute du à la région Marseillaise ...j'y suis auusi ! Mais ca peut par etre Apple .. dira jerome 

Si tu y arrives .. ca m'interesse de savoir comment !


----------



## Aikyu (8 Novembre 2003)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> salut à toi et bienvenue, j'ai tout lu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'accueil chaleureux jeromemac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour macos9... c'était comme il est dit plus haut qu'il n'était absolument pas entretenu par les graphistes qui l'utilisaient... résultat, même sur de bonnes bécanes à l'époque, c'était à pleurer. Mais je suis persuadé qu'on pouvait quand même en faire quelque chose de bien avec un minimum de connaissances ! 

Simplement, je ne voyais pas trop l'avantage du mac à l'époque car il n'avait à mon sens pas de quoi faire switcher un pc user... ce n'est bien sûr plus le cas aujourd'hui, car je crois que le switch est désormais une nécessité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci encore et je pense en effet bien participer au forum depuis mon futur ibook G4 ou alubook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ++


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2003)

> vous pensez vraiment qu'ils y a 95% de cons ????



C'est vrai que c'est jamais si simple... et je comprends que cela puisse agacer... mais en même temps, n'oublions pas que si logiquement on pourrait être tenté de croire que si la majorité le fait c'est parce que c'est bon ou bien, alors :

1) Mac do serait un super resto pas cher et éthique.
2) TF1 serait la meilleure chaîne de télévision.
3) Levis, Nike Reebook, Addidas, H&amp;M, seraient les marques qui produisent les meilleurs vêtements du monde.
4) Le coca serait la boisson par excellence.
5) La star ac nous fournirait les meilleurs artistes qui soient.
6) Céline Dion &amp; co seraient des artistes incontournables.
7) Le pain de mie Harris serait le meilleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8) Chirac serait un super président.

Intéressant vu sous cet angle non ?

Ce que je veux dire, pour ceux peu nombreux qui ne l'auraient pas encore compris, c'est que marketing efficace, argent, puissance et monopole ne sont pas forcément un gage de qualité.


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2003)

Mais bon... c'est à nuancer évidement... par exemple 99,9 % des gens parlent avec leur bouche et j'ai rien contre hein.... je pense que c'est plutôt une bonne idée


----------



## tiboug (8 Novembre 2003)

Tous les cas que tu as cité sont des jugements qui te sont personnels.
Comment juger le choix libre des gens ???

Dans tous les cas nous avons les hommes politiques, les émissions télé ..... et les ordinateurs que nous méritons.... car la choix final c'est nous qui le faisons.


----------



## jeromemac (8 Novembre 2003)

tiboug a dit:
			
		

> Tous les cas que tu as cité sont des jugements qui te sont personnels.
> Comment juger le choix libre des gens ???
> 
> Dans tous les cas nous avons les hommes politiques, les émissions télé ..... et les ordinateurs que nous méritons.... car la choix final c'est nous qui le faisons.



ben justement, l'homme politique t'as une belle liste et tu choisi celui que tu veux, la télé t'appui sur un bouton et hop tu change de chaine, mais en informatique pour les système d'exploitation et l'unité central, dans 90% des cas t'as pas le choix, c'est windows et PC.... et ça personne ne peut le contredire malheureusement (à part peut être le 90%, mais moi et les stats...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2003)

> Tous les cas que tu as cité sont des jugements qui te sont personnels.
> Comment juger le choix libre des gens ???
> 
> Dans tous les cas nous avons les hommes politiques, les émissions télé ..... et les ordinateurs que nous méritons.... car la choix final c'est nous qui le faisons.





> ben justement, l'homme politique t'as une belle liste et tu choisi celui que tu veux, la télé t'appui sur un bouton et hop tu change de chaine, mais en informatique pour les système d'exploitation et l'unité central, dans 90% des cas t'as pas le choix, c'est windows et PC.... et ça personne ne peut le contredire malheureusement (à part peut être le 90%, mais moi et les stats...



Vous plaisantez ?
Le marketing ne force personne mais il sollicite FORTEMENT non ?
Pour moi c'est la même chôse dans tous ces cas de figure que je cite, comment pouvez vous parler de liberté ?
On a l'impression d'avoir le choix... mais nos choix sont dirigés.... mais bon comment expliquer à quelqu'un qui croit que le jour il fait nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste un truc, ce n'est pas moi qui considère que 95 % des gens sont cons... c'est VOUS, puisque vous dîtes, au final ils ont le choix, vous ne prenez même pas en compte le fait qu'on les a fait passer par un entonoir, très large au début mais avec au final une seul sortie, vous considérez donc que la plupart des gens ont des goûts de chiottes ou qu'ils sont cons, moi je considère qu'ils sont justes ignorants et manipulés.

Qui peut croire vraiment qu'une petite fille choisit de jouer à la barbie ? Un kid de s'habiller en nike ou tachini ?

Vous croyez vraiment que les meilleurs films sont ceux qui font le plus d'entrée, pareil pour les artistes, les fringues, n'importe quel produit ?

Du flan tout ça...

Quand tu vois qu'un film avec un gros budget sort avec 800 copie en France et qu'un autre sortira avec 10 copie pour tout le territoire.... tu viendras me reparler de choix ???

Refléchissez un peu... la cas apple est loin d'être une exeption c'est déjà à peine un bel exemple.

95 % des PC user ne sont pas des cons... déjà 50 % ne connaissent même pas mac, par choix ? Allez à d'autres...

Quant à la politique... pas la peine d'en parler ici... mais les semblants de démocratie qui nous reste sont biens tristes.


----------



## tiboug (8 Novembre 2003)

La discussion s'enflamme comme je l'aime ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les gens sont donc manipulés et ignorants ..... la grande conspiration de Microsoft... rien que ça.

Je crois que tout bêtement, Apple paie aujourd'hui les choix faits il y a 10-15 ans.
La populace (comme moi) n'avaient qu'à acheter du PC.

Maintenant les machines redeviennent intéressantes en grand public et certains reviennent.

Pour le reste nous nous éloignons du sujet et partons dans des digressions philosophiques dans lesquels je n'ai pas l'intention de rentrer  ......


----------



## JPTK (8 Novembre 2003)

> Les gens sont donc manipulés et ignorants ..... la grande conspiration de Microsoft... rien que ça.



Y a pas de conspiration microsoft... j'ai pas dit ça... ils veulent juste être en position de quasi monopole et avoir la plus grosse... PDM...
Mais ça apple en rêve aussi... et n'importe quel entrepreneur.

Je suis juste là pour dire qu'il faut arrêter de croire que les gens sont 100 % acteurs de leurs choix...

Il faut être un quasi spécialiste en tout si tu veux pas te faire entuber... en politique, en zik, en info, en littérature, en médias, en tout...

Sinon tu prends comme tout le monde, ce qu'il y a de moins cher et qu'on voit le plus dans le rayon... et comment t'en blamer, t'as pas que ça à foutre après tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'ailleurs, le truc que l'on entend le plus souvent c'est, j'avais 1000 euros, il me fallait un ordi, je suis passé à carrouf, bla bla bla....

Je ne sais plus qui développait cet argument dans un article (Benjamin peut-être) qu'en info c'était quasi la règle suivante :
En info moins c'est cher, meilleur c'est.

Pourtant ça marche pas partout, heureusement... sinon tout le monde aurait des LADA comme le faisait remarqué je sais plus qui.

Y a pas de hasard.


----------



## jeromemac (9 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Tous les cas que tu as cité sont des jugements qui te sont personnels.
> > Comment juger le choix libre des gens ???
> >
> > Dans tous les cas nous avons les hommes politiques, les émissions télé ..... et les ordinateurs que nous méritons.... car la choix final c'est nous qui le faisons.
> ...


----------



## jeromemac (9 Novembre 2003)

oula je sais pas ce que j'ai trafiquer la mais bon il suffit de lire le dernier poste.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et en fait ce dont je parle je crois que j'avais ouvert un sujet la dessus une fois, sur le manque de choix de ko$oft, tiens faut que je le retrouve


----------



## jeromemac (11 Novembre 2003)

sinon dans ceux qui sont passer sur mac en étant sur pc, combien sont accro au jeux, car pour moi c'est le seul avantage que le pc à sur le mac, la ludothèque, après c'est autre chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2004)

salut!
ET bien moi je me souviens il y a quelques annees je passais devant une boutique apple avec de beaux mac se d'exposes en vitrine et j'y allais tous les jours juste pour les regarder....parce que pas dans mes moyens et puis il y a 12 ans j'ai achete un pc toujours a cause des moyens mes mon reve a toujours ete de posseder un mac que j'ai aujourd'hui.le  switch pas completement j'utilise toujours mon pc a cause des softs et de sa rapidite le mac par pur plaisir d'avoir dans les mains une machine qui sort du commun avec un esprit hors du commun .....Macspirit.... c'est un peu comme une harley et une yamaha il y a un coté rebel qui nous plait tous .Je voudrais m'acheter un 2eme mac un G5 mais la oups trop taiwanais pour l'instant y a trop de probleme on va attendre la revision.....
mac c'est.....mais aussi euh......comment je pourrais dire.....achetez en un!!!!!!!!!!! mais ne jetez pas votre pc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2004)

Je suis en train de passer de PC à Mac pour une raison qui a déjà été évoquée : le PC ne me fait plus rêver depuis longtemps, et j'ai peur de devenir prisonnier des formats propriétaires de Micro$oft. J'ai déjà un mal fou à convertir mes wmv en mpeg.

Mon parcours :
1989 : Amstrad PC 1512
1993 : 486 sx25 de constructeur
1997 : K6 monté moi-même, upgradé totalement en 2001 vers un Athlon 900
2002 : Portable P4 1,4M

Je ne me suis plus amusé depuis OS/2, j'ai attendu avec impatience le passage à un noyau NT et j'ai été bien déçu. Me faudrait-il fonctionner avec windows 3.1 pour ma bureautique, je n'y verais pas d'inconvénient tant le wys/wyg est la dernière réelle innovation en la matière.

Quand mon revendeur Mac m'a parlé de sa machine en me disant qu'il l'avait formétée il y a 5 ans, j'ai halluciné. Moi, j'ai tout réinstallé mon PC le week-end dernier parce que Windows Update m'avait tout flingué et que sur conseil du magazine officiel j'avais désactivé le mode sans échec...
Bref, j'ai mieux à faire de mon temps libre que de formater mon PC.

Mon plan d'épargne logement arrive à échéance. Il ne me permet pas d'investir dans la pierre, tout juste d'acheter une vieille bagnole d'occasion qui me coutera des ronds en réparation ; Je préfère me payer la rolls des ordinateur : un G5 bi-pro avec matos et logiciels à l'avenant... Ma caméra numérique va enfin avoir un interlocuteur correct.


----------



## jeromemac (30 Mai 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, j'ai lancer un sujet qui posait la même question mais pour micro$oft,&lt;BR&gt;il est vrai que ça à un peu dériver sur MAC vs PC, alors ici j'aimerais que les gens&lt;BR&gt;qui sont passer sur Mac alors qu'ils avaient un PC m'explique pourquoi... ça serait&lt;BR&gt;interessant pour les gens qui ne voyent pas plu loin que leur nez...&lt;BR&gt;Merci d'avance



quelqu'un a-t-il quelquechose à rajouter??? 

vu qu'on est dans un forum spécial pour cela


----------



## Timekeeper (30 Mai 2004)

A la sortie de l'iMac, j'était jeune, mais c'était beau.
Seuleument mon PC avait un ou deux dans, je ne contait pas en changer.

Et puis je ne savait pas utiliser les Mac. Les icones en haut des fenêtres, le Finder... quand j'avait la possibilité d'en toucher, je ne savait pas quoi faire.
En plus, on avait beau dire que le-processeur-est-moins-rapide-mais-ça-ne-compte-pas, un iMac à 233 Mhz c'était exactement la même puissance que mon PC, donc m'aurait fait bizare...

Mais bon, je n'en avait pas besoin.
Puis les pubs montrant iMovie m'intriguaient, mais je n'en avait toujours pas besoin.


Et puis début 2002, l'iMac écran plat m'a subjugué en photos, et dans la pub. Puis quelques semaines plus tard, je l'ai vu à la Fnac. Il y avait un démonstrateur à côté, et iDVD 2 qui tournait : j'était bluffé, la possibilité de faire ses DVD avec menus animés, ma-gni-fi-ques, simplisme... wahou !

Il faut dire que depuis 6 mois j'avait un camescope Digital 8, sans ordinateur pour monter.

Et puis en 2003 c'était mes 18 ans 

Seul regret, l'achat de la machine en octobre ou 2002 à cause du vendeur nous disant qu'il risquait de ne plus se faire en 2003 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On aurait attendut janvier, il y avait de nouveaux modèles aux mêmes prix


----------



## Kaneda (30 Mai 2004)

Alors personnelllement, j'ai switcher il y a une semaine de ça, et tout à commencé en janvier dernier.

En effet, le portable "paicai" (Packard Bell, 1,6 Ghz, 512 Mo, Combo) était bientôt finit d'être payé et il faut dire qu'il nous en a fait voir de belles ... virus, freez 2 fois par jours en réalité à cause d'un manque de Ram, et franchement, nous n'avions que peu d'estime pour ce portable ...

Il était temps d'en acheter un autre (pour raison d'études et de loisirs, ma copine aimant aussi l'informatique) et là franchement, je n'avais pas songé une seule seconde à Mac que je condidérait comme "pas assez compatible" , "trop cher", "trop simple" (et oui on est con parfois ) et puis finalement, en parlant à un ami du net qui possédait un iMac et un iBook et qui m'a expliquer pourquoi les Mac ne sont pas "pas assez compatible" etc ... il a réussit à me convaincre au moins de me renseigner : et oui tout est là : quand on ne connais pas , on y pense pas .

J'ai enfin pu ouvrir les yeux et découvrir le matos, les détails techniques, la communauté Mac Sympas   fait des comparaisons de prix avec les "paicai", et au final j'ai pu me rendre compte que : " le mac c 'est bien " 

Beaux , simples, efficaces, performants, tout à fait compatible avec l'autre monde, à l'abris des virus (oui oui), stable et fiable (base unix), etc etc ...

Et la décision fût finalement prise : ce serait un mac.

Mon impression au final : Que du bonheur et ma copine veut le même l'année prochaine, je sens qu'on va vite revendre l'autre là, à coté


----------



## Lio70 (30 Mai 2004)

Utilisateur PC à titre privé depuis 1993, mon boulot m'a conduit à en manipuler plus de quatre mille depuis 1997, tant des portables que des ordinateurs de bureau, généralement équipés de Windows 95, NT4 ou 2000, de marque IBM, Toshiba, HP, Compaq, Dell. Ouverture d'esprit oblige, j'ai aussi testé maintes versions de Linux sur mon LAN privé depuis 1999 (Suse, Redhat, Mandrake, E-smith, Corel) et même BeOS.

Hormis Windows 95, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec Windows, ni avant ni après cette version. Quant aux récents Windows 2000 et XP, ils ont fidèlement tourné sur mes PCs sans nécessiter de réinstallation ni de "service pack". Croyant cependant que rien n'était mieux qu'un système Unix, j'ai voulu croire pendant tout un temps que Linux était l'avenir. Hélas, plantages, manque d'uniformité dans l'allure des applications disponibles, difficultés de configuration pour le non-informaticien m'ont rapidement fait déchanter. Je concède toutefois que Linux peut servir d'excellent serveur en entreprise, après être passé dans les mains d'une équipe IT spécialisée qui le taillera sur mesures pour l'environnement concerné.

En ce qui concerne Mac, l'idée que j'en avais dans les années 90 découlait uniquement de ce que l'on m'en disait: un système excellent mais très fermé et réservé à certains métiers. Donc, selon moi, "le chat dans les poules". Celui qui tombait mal entre l'omniprésent Windows et le prometteur Linux (également compatible PC). J'ai même souhaité la mort du Mac. J'ai honte d'avouer avoir haï le Mac sans jamais l'avoir utilisé. Puis en été 2002, les publicités de l'iMac "tournesol" et "Unix-based" ont attiré mon attention. L'avenir résidait-il soudainement dans le Mac? Un hardware à l'esthétique sortant de l'ordinaire couplé à un système d'exploitation excellent affublé d'une interface ergonomique et conviviale... Un rêve devenu réalité. Dès ce moment, j'ai voulu un Mac mais je n'avais pas les moyens d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur et dût attendre jusque 2004, d'autant que mon PC satisfaisait toujours mes besoins. Acheter un nouveau PC? Le PC est devenu tellement normal qu'il en est banal. Cette dépense ne m'aurait donc procuré aucune satisfaction. J'ai donc pris le risque de me lancer dans le Mac et je suis entré dans cet univers avec un iBook G4 14 pouces.

Après deux mois d'utilisation, je suis certain d'une chose: c'est un aller simple. La découverte de Final Cut Express hier m'en a encore convaincu une fois de plus. Merci Steve Jobs! Mais je tiens à préciser que si le Mac était resté "Classic" et n'avait pas rencontré Jonathan Ives, je pesterais toujours contre lui et ne jurerais que par la plateforme Wintel...


----------



## jeromemac (30 Mai 2004)

merci pour vos reponses constructives et très intéressante, même si pour 2000 et xp je n'ai pas le même avis, mais bon c'est pas grave, vos expériences sont très intéressantes, n'hesitez pas à poster


----------



## farvardin (14 Novembre 2004)

Il y avait une amorce intéressante de "demi switcher" à cet endroit :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48981

le post a été cloturé car apparemment déplacé (par WebOlivier), mais le lien donné renvoie à la page d'accueil


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

farvardin a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait une amorce intéressante de "demi switcher" à cet endroit :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48981
> 
> le post a été cloturé car apparemment déplacé (par WebOlivier), mais le lien donné renvoie à la page d'accueil



Le lien ne fonctionne plus car il pointe vers l'ancienne version des forums (UBB.Threads). Lors de la transition des forums en mai, les anciens liens n'ont pu être transformé, ce qui fait qu'ils ne fonctionnent plus.

Désolé.


----------



## minime (14 Novembre 2004)

Le message a été recopié dans le thread que nous sommes en train de lire, à quelques pages d'ici. Mais l'auteur du demi-switch n'a pas donné suite. À moins qu'il se soit enregistré depuis.


----------



## farvardin (14 Novembre 2004)

ah, désolé, j'avais mal lu la date, je croyais que le post était d'hier ! (14/10/2003, 01h26 !!)
Pour mon premier message, cela n'est pas super !  :rose:

En fait je voulais juste faire remarquer que Apple ne se cachait pas que les ibook pouvaient dégager de la chaleur, c'est un processus normal vu qu'il n' y a pas de ventilateur.


----------



## naas (14 Novembre 2004)

farvardin a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon premier message, cela n'est pas super !  :rose:


t'inquietes tu n'es pas le seul à avoir eu des débuts difficiles  :love:


----------



## Tangi (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde, 

Moi je suis passé de PC à Mac il y a à peu près un an. Les raisons pour lesquelles j'ai décidé de franchir le pas sont simples. J'ai investit dans un iMac G4, 1Ghz et seulement 256Mo (malheureusement, faut que j'en rajoute).
L'iMac est sans doute le plus bel ordinateur jamais créé, il est tout bonnement magnifique, ça n'engage que moi cela va de soit. La qualité de l'assemblage, la finition sont irréprochables, et tout le monde en conviendra (même mes amis qui sont sous PC) un Mac est bien plus beau qu'un PC. C'est l'une des raisons majeures, mais je n'aurais évidemment pas franchi le pas si Mac OS X était un système d'exploitation bancal et instable et si je n'avais pas pu communiquer avec mes amis qui sont sous PC. 
Je ne suis pas dingue de jeux, et le fait qu'il n'y en ait peu sur Mac (même si les choses changent un peu je crois) n'est pas du tout rentré en ligne de compte pour l'achat d'un ordinateur.
La parfaite compatibilité du Mac avec le PC, rassure aussi lorsqu'on change de bord pour rester en contact avec ses amis PCistes. 
L'interface est aussi splendide, la qualité des icones, le design des fenêtres, bref c'est beau... Et ça m'importe, dans le sens où se servir de l'ordinateur devient un plaisir, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.
La qualité de l'écran de l'iMac est sans commune mesure avec ce que j'ai pu avoir avant, je suis toujours aussi impressionné.
Pour résumer : 

Le design : Mac c'est beau !!! (surtout l'iMac G4 avec son écran orientable et sa peite boule, tout est beau, l'ordinateur, le clavier, la souris, les enceintes, bref tout...)... et la qualité de finition (irréprochable)...
Mac OS X : rapide, stable, intelligent...
L'interface : le Dock avec son effet "génie", fenêtres, icones (magnifiques)... 
La qualité de l'écran.


----------



## asmakou (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Pour moi dans mon travail nous utilisons que des PC (portable ou bureau). Mes grands enfants (30 et 22 ans ont chaqu'un un PC.
Apres les vacance d'été j'ai attrapé un virus sur mon portable du travail (4 antivirus, scannage par une sté informatique pendant une demi journée) a permis a moitié de les enlever, il y avait quand meme un ou deux qui sont rester a jamais dans le micro; 
Ma belle fille se plaignait aussi sans arret des virus sur son ordi et ceci nous (avec ma femme) empechait de recevoir en temps et en heures des photos de notre petit fis (et depuis 2 mois de petite fille). La rage.
J'ai deja entendu parler du Mac du temps ou il etait seul dans son coin.
Alors j'ai commencé a rechercher notre cadeau (c'est le fils qui a organosé la quette). Ma femme aime bien chiner sur Ebay, allez voir sur les site  Tcheque (sa mere originaire de ce pays). l'enervement c'est que ça devenait impossible de regarder des sites sans avoir de la pub, des spam, des sites porno qui s'ouvrent sans qu'on les demande ( il y a des mots a proscrire sur internet lors des recherche ). Alors ma femme rale, moi je m'enerve, que dire de l'angoisse quand les petits enfants vont vouloir surfer sur net. J'ai commencé les recherches. Je me suis dit pourquoi ne pas regarder ches Mac. Premier vendeur que je rencontre (a Quimper) m'explique calmement et clairement qu'avec Mac j'ai les memes applis (presque) qu'avec PC VIRUS en moins, donc le calme a la maison doit revenir de suite. En plus il me montre sa demo sur Imac 17". Quand j'ai vu Imac - un seul mot - BEAU
En sortant j'ai couru acheter le magasine sur Mac ( dans le kiosk a journeau je tombe sur AvosMac).
En lisant je decouvre le site MacGe (ses habitués sympas, posés, tranquilles). Les gens parlent de tout: sauf les virus. Et la je me dis: stop c'est ici ne bouge plus. J'ai transmis mon desir a mon fils qui au debut etait tres reticent, mais petit a petit en parlant autour de lui il s'est aperçu que pas mal de PCistes parlent de migrer vers Mac (ralbol des problemes insessante), recherche en tous genre des differants programmes non compatibles entre eux. Et puis un jour mon micro s'est completement planté et en allant sur un des sites PCiste( on m'a deja demandé l'adresse mais sur le coup de colère je l'ai effacé immediatement) je me suis fait incendié car je n'est pas posté la ou il falait (en prime aucune réponse au probleme). La coupe est pleine.
J'ai switché.
Depuis le calme est revenu a la maison et nous avons decouvert pas seulement la beauté du Imac G5 20 " 512 Mo mais aussi le plaisir de surfer, de ne pas avoir a refaire le travail de nouveau(le plantage du PC ne vous pardone rien). Bref - le plaisir des yeux, pas de stresse et facilité d'utilisation (avec ma femme nous ne sommes pas ferrus de l'informatique et tout les jours nous faisons la decouverte des petits plus (tranquile et sans bavure). Je ne regrete pas de sqwitcher et mon fils parle deja à revendre son PC (portable HP 17" - belle bete, acheté en fevrier 2004) pour s'équiper avec Ibook (quelle autonomie et poids plume). 
PS Le site est vraiment sympa, petit regret : les gens d'aujourd'hui posent des questions, recuperent de reponses mais ne disent pas merci (heureusement pas tous, minorité) mais surtout ne reviennet pas pour ecrire un petit mot si ça a marché.
Amicalement :love:


----------



## Tangi (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir *asmakou* , 
Je n'ai qu'une centaine de messages à mon actif et n'ai que le statut "d'habitué" mais je vous souhaite la bienvenue, même si je suppose que ça a déjà été fait. C'est vrai que le merci n'est pas toujours de mise, et c'est assez frustrant de ne pas savoir si une réponse, qui a été donnée, a réellement résolu le problème posé, que l'on soit auteur de la réponse ou juste intéressé par le résultat... Mais dans l'ensemble l'ambiance est plutôt très bonne et surtout on trouve réponse à tout ou presque, ce site est une véritable mine et grouille d'utilisateurs prêts a communiquer leurs connaissances et leur amour du Mac... 
Je vous souhaite en tout cas une bonne utilisation de cette merveille qu'est votre iMac G5 20' (que j'avoue beaucoup vous envier)...


----------



## asmakou (26 Novembre 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir *asmakou* ,
> Je n'ai qu'une centaine de messages à mon actif et n'ai que le statut "d'habitué" mais je vous souhaite la bienvenue, même si je suppose que ça a déjà été fait. C'est vrai que le merci n'est pas toujours de mise, et c'est assez frustrant de ne pas savoir si une réponse, qui a été donnée, a réellement résolu le problème posé, que l'on soit auteur de la réponse ou juste intéressé par le résultat... Mais dans l'ensemble l'ambiance est plutôt très bonne et surtout on trouve réponse à tout ou presque, ce site est une véritable mine et grouille d'utilisateurs prêts a communiquer leurs connaissances et leur amour du Mac...
> Je vous souhaite en tout cas une bonne utilisation de cette merveille qu'est votre iMac G5 20' (que j'avoue beaucoup vous envier)...


  Bonjour
Tout a fait d'accord avec vous sur la qualité du site et des persones qui le frequentent. J'ai deja posé quelques questions (et oui on fait tous des betises de temps a autres tout au long de notre vie) et j'ai été tres agreablement surpris de la vitesse et de nombres de bon conseils que les personnes donnent en tres courte espace de temps. Merc i a tous pour vos conseils, que la vie du forum continu, il y aura de plus en plus de switchers.


----------



## Onra (26 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai switché mais il a maintenant bientôt 3 ans me semble-t-il. J'ai l'impression que ça fait une éternité, car j'ai vite oublié mes années passé sur PC. Cependant j'ai baigné très tôt dans les systèmes Unix et j'ai pu assisté à la naissance de linux. Mais la démarche reste la même et je me retrouve dans la plupart de vos témoignages.

 Je dois aussi féliciter asmakou et tangi pour leurs témoignages car ça fait plaisir à lire... :love:

 En tout cas bienvenue sur mac


----------



## Pifou (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Notre petite famille a basculé dans le monde du Mac en juillet dernier après un plantage de trop de notre PC familial sous Windows Millenium (probablement le meilleur argument publicitaire ayant jamais existé pour Mac OSX, Linux ou autre Unix  ).

J'étais depuis un certain temps épuisé par les instabilités récurrentes des logiciels de Microsoft. Ayant utilisé Unix lors de ma vie tant étudiante que professionnelle passée et travaillant au quotidien sur Linux, j'étais assez tenté par ce dernier.

Ma femme, craignant sans doute que mes nuits passées à réparer Millenium se transforment en nuits passées à bidouiller/configuré Linux, a alors fortement milité pour que nous choisissions un Mac, réveillant les souvenirs de l'Apple II+ de mes parents sur lequel j'avais fait mes premiers pas dans le monde de l'informatique ... et c'est vrai qu'en plus ils sont beau. Le fait que OSX soit basé sur un noyau Unix a fini de me convaincre  

Et c'est vrai que depuis que notre iMac "tournesol" a fait son entrée à la maison je dors mieux : plus de nuit passée devant l'ordinateur, on le réveille, on s'en sert et on le remet en veille  Merci la Pomme !


----------



## Sarga (26 Novembre 2004)

Perso je ne me considere pas réelement comme un switcher, puisque je garde quand même mes PCs à coté, je suis donc passé de PC à PC+Mac.

 Mais pour les raisons qui m'ont fait acheter mon iBook:
 - je voulait acheter un portable, ca me saoulait vraiment de changer tout le temps d'ordi entre l'appart, la maison, la fac etc.
 - l'iBook avait une autonomie énorme.
 - ces performances semblaient honnetes.
 - l'aspect 12" pouvait être interessant pour les déplacements
 - il avait un look terrible.
 - je voulais tester MacOSX (en fait j'avais déjà testé au boulot l'année d'avant, mais bon on peut pas vraiment considerer que 10h sous OSX soit suffisant pour tester  )

 Mais la raison principale je pense que c'est vraiment la curiosité, au final je suis pas déçu par mon Mac, j'en suis même completement satisfait. Je pense pas quitter le monde PC pour autant, mon prochain achat sera certainement un PC (enfin PC, c'est vite dit, un P100 pour faire routeur, ca serait gacher d'utiliser un Mac pour ça ) et je pense rester aux PC pour les ordis de bureau, enfin l'avenir me le dira


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis passée au Mac pour énerver mon Mec qui est sur PC...
> J'adore...


Ptdrrrrrrrrrr, franchement : comment enerver quelqu'un de façon constructive


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'utilise des macs depuis 91, depuis qu'un collègue m'avait orienté la dessus. J'adorais mes macs, et je ne lorgnais pas du côté pc.
> Il est vrai qu'en ne lisant que les sites mac, ca ne vous donne pas envie d'essayer un pc.
> 
> Mais voila, en septembre dernier je me suis décidé à franchir le pas, et je me suis monté moi meme un pc.
> ...


Lorsque l'on compare la vitesse d'un odri, autant le faire avec la même fréquence en vitesse, et là, c'est le mac qui gagne en vitesse équivalente brute.

Ensuite racheter une machine juste pour des logiciels qui n'existent pas alors qu'il existe SUR MAC Virtual PC excuse moi....

Tien aller je vais lancer la démo de ce logiciel sur Virtual PC et surtout : SUR MON MAC !


----------



## shahtooh (28 Novembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on compare la vitesse d'un odri, autant le faire avec la même fréquence en vitesse, et là, c'est le mac qui gagne en vitesse équivalente brute.
> 
> Ensuite racheter une machine juste pour des logiciels qui n'existent pas alors qu'il existe SUR MAC Virtual PC excuse moi....
> 
> Tien aller je vais lancer la démo de ce logiciel sur Virtual PC et surtout : SUR MON MAC !


 Je crois que cet individu - l'anonyme - ne connaît pas Orbit, de toute évidence...

 Pour le reste, blablabla... Et je suis certain que tu serais bluffé par un G5 bi-2.5ghz avec 16Go de RAM, tiens, juste pour rigoler, face à ton 1.4Ghz Athlon... (Ben oui, comparons les tochons et les serviettes...)...

 *sigh*


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

J'ai jamais été sur PC et suis resté sur mac depuis 96, mais j'ai enormément d'amis qui ont goûtés à Windows et qui, en voyant OS X, vont et sont passés sur mac pour le système, le desing, la fiabilité des machines.


----------



## iota (28 Novembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on compare la vitesse d'un odri, autant le faire avec la même fréquence en vitesse, et là, c'est le mac qui gagne en vitesse équivalente brute.


 La fréquence n'est en rien un élément de comparaison fiable pour évaluer deux architectures différentes.

 Ton argument "à fréquence égale un mac est plus puissant" tombe à l'eau si tu veux comparer les performances d'un Mac avec un PC à base P4 3.2GHz par exemple.
 Même chose, si tu compare un Mac et un PC à 2GHz, le PC étant "d'une autre époque", il est normal que le Mac l'emporte... 

 Si tu veux comparer la vitesse de deux machines, un bon critère est, par exemple, le nombre d'opération en flotant par seconde (flops).

 @+
 iota


----------



## gwena (28 Novembre 2004)

que c'est émouvant tous ces témoignages!  :rose:   
nan serieux c'est terrible! par contre celui qui dit vouloir rester sur pc je le comprend pas trop: tous mes sites passent sous safari, je n'ai pas de problemes et j'ai tous les soft que je veux!


----------



## Sarga (28 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux comparer la vitesse de deux machines, un bon critère est, par exemple, le nombre d'opération en flotant par seconde (flops).


 Et encore, faudrai que la RAM soit equivalente en vitesse/taille, que les cartes meres soient equivalentes etc.

 En plus faudrai que les 2 OS soient equivalents etc.
 Essayer de comparer Mac/PC c'est une cause perdue m'est avis


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Novembre 2004)

Ok mais si tu mets un G5 2 Ghzs a coté d'un P4 à 2 Ghz lequel est supérieur en terme de vitesse brute ? Le G5 là l'est de loin...


----------



## iota (28 Novembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais si tu mets un G5 2 Ghzs a coté d'un P4 à 2 Ghz lequel est supérieur en terme de vitesse brute ? Le G5 là l'est de loin...


 Et tu trouve ça convaincant ?
  J'espère bien que le G5 2GHz est plus rapide que le P4 2GHz, vu le nombre d'années qui les sépare...

  Compares des processeurs de la même époque, sinon ça n'a aucun intéret...  c'est à dire le G5 avec ses concurents actuels (quelque soit leurs fréquences).

  @+
  iota


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trouve ça convaincant ?
> J'espère bien que le G5 2GHz est plus rapide que le P4 2GHz, vu le nombre d'années qui les sépare...
> 
> Compares des processeurs de la même époque, sinon ça n'a aucun intéret...  c'est à dire le G5 avec ses concurents actuels (quelque soit leurs fréquences).
> ...



Les concurents sont donc : xéon par exemple ... Un Xéon à 2 Ghzs est aussi rapide qu'un G5 à 2Ghzs alors ?


----------



## nicogala (28 Novembre 2004)

On arrête là merci. Ce n'est absolument pas le lieu pour partir dans ces considérations archi-vues et revues...
Ne vous sentez pas obligés de répondre forcément à un troll et d'entrer dans son jeu...


----------



## Delgesu (28 Novembre 2004)

Je souhaite répondre au thème initial de ce sujet.

Pourquoi je suis passé du PC au Mac? Mais c'est simple:

"Parceque je le vaux bien !"

 :rateau:


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On arrête là merci. Ce n'est absolument pas le lieu pour partir dans ces considérations archi-vues et revues...
> Ne vous sentez pas obligés de répondre forcément à un troll et d'entrer dans son jeu...


oki:rose:  en plus ça datais lol


----------



## chnoub (12 Mars 2005)

ma pierre a l'edifice...

j'ai switché en avril dernier...mon colocataire vient de switcher, mon frangin aussi, et bientot un voisin....
vous connaissez des macusers qui se sont laissé convaincre par les pcusers ?????????? hein??????
 
vais ptet demander un pourcentage sur les ventes d apple moi tiens.... :mouais:


----------



## joohliah (13 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai migré sur Mac en 2001, après environ 10 ans de PC. J'ai eu du mal pendant... une semaine, et puis tout s'est arrangé, dès que j'ai oublié le PC, tout est devenu limpide... Je travaille maintenant dans le graphisme, et je ne regrette rien, bien au contraire. Je n'avais aucune haine du PC à la base, mais après 4 ans de Mac, je ne veux même plus entendre parler de ces choses dont on ne peut pas se servir sans mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Maintenant, je peux travailler tranquillement, sans me demander si mon ordi va planter avant ou après ma sauvegarde  Je trouve tous les logiciels dont j'ai besoin, tous les jeux dont j'ai besoin, tous les icones personnalisés dont j'ai besoin (j'en fais même certains), enfin, tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes. Même mon téléphone se synchronise avec iSync ! Depuis, j'ai converti mon voisin, ma mère, et ma meilleure amie... et la liste grandit de jour en jour. Tout le monde est ravi, ma mère s'est réconciliée avec les ordinateurs après des débuts difficiles sur PC, et elle s'éclate comme une folle. je n'ai donc qu'une chose à dire : VIVE LES MACS ! (et les iPods)


----------



## tedy (13 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous alors moi j'ai fait un pseudo switch  (faut y aller progressif)
J'explique: N'ayant pas d'argent pour me prendre mon ibook j'ai récupéré un iMac G3 500 DV en décembre 2004 de ma tante qui avait des problemes d'affichages sérieux 
Mais mis à part ce Pbm dont je connaissait l'existence .

Aujourd'hui j'attends la MAJ de l'ibook pour me le commander...
Je suis Fan de la pomme j'ai fait switché pas mal de monde grace à cet iMac ( dans le monde PC ils ne comprennent pas qu'un 500 mHz puisse tourner aussi bien  )

Je suis passé au mac car je recherchai une certaine paix intérieure (rester Zen devant un ordi), la simplicité et la fiabilité.

Enfin et j'aurai du commencer par là, ce sont les membres de ce forum qui m'ont fait m'intéressé à apple car je n'ai pas eu affaire à des troll ici.
Tout le monde à su rester objectif et me demander avant tout ce que je comptai faire de cet ordi...

Bref... Je suis un jeune étudiant heureux


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Avril 2005)

Oulala le vieux thread qu'on fait renaître de ses cendres... :rateau: 

Ben moi c'est surtout os x qui m'a fait craquer... enfin non je ne peux pas dire ça, honnêtement j'ai toujours perdu tout sens de la raison en voyant seulement le design des machines :love: :love: :love: Et effectivement, c'est par la suite OS X qui a finit par me convaincre en me narguant quotidiennement à proposer un système lui aussi tellement beau, mais surtout si puissant, stable et intuitif ! Enfin je crois que c'est clair pour pas mal de monde ici, je suis personnellement 100% convaincu aujourd'hui par cette nouvelle plateforme


----------



## Lamar (14 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous,

dans la catégorie renaissance d'un vieux fil, celui-ci est vraiment au top.:king:

Pour en revenir au sujet de départ, après de nombreuses dérives, voilà pourquoi je suis passé du pc au mac : la beauté de l'Ibook 12" !:love:
En me promenant dans les somptueuses allées de la FNAC de Tours, je suis tombé en admiration devant cet ordi. Quelques mois plus tard (un switch ça se prépare et il fallait mettre de la raison dans la passion, en fait le lendemain quand je suis retourné le voir avec ma carte bleue à portée de main, un gamin était en train de jouer dessus, du coup je n'ai pas pu le toucher et j'ai repoussé mon achat).
Il fau tdire que psychologiquement j'avais été préparé par un collègue Macmaniaque jusqu'à en être pénible, j'avais fait quelques détours par Linux (Mandrake 7.2), je cherchais un portable (un vrai) et j'en avais marre de Windows, donc un terrain favorable à un switch.
Mais la vraie raison c'est le superbe iBoook G4 blanc et son écran de 12".

Nicolas


----------



## 9266 (14 Avril 2005)

oula je vais me sentir tout petit dans se dialogue car moi je suis passer de pc a mac le 22 mars 2005   enfin passer disont que j'ai profiter que mon pc qui a fait boumm (je pense que mon overclo a pas du marcher  ) pour acheter un mac mini et venir voir cette communauté appelien lol 
mon avis est simple beaucoup de gens ne passe pas du coté de mac car c'est tres tres cher de nos jour pour une famille qui est dans un milieu tres modeste ta des pc a 200 euro biensur la qualité est pas la mais ils auraient le choix biensur qu'il prendrais mieux ( pas forcerment mac lol ) 
pc c'est quoi 90% des joueurs 
pc c'est quoi un nombre impréssionnant de logiciel ( ta toujours dans ton entourage un copain une amie un parent etc etc qui a un logiciel a te passer )
pc c'est quoi le choix de construire de A a Z  ton pc comme bon te semble aux prix que tu veux 
enfin bref plein de chose ou apple a mis la bride dans certain domaine 
sinon coté de mes début avec mon mini faut etre honnéte passer du monde pc au monde mac faut pas se décourager 
des tas de chose qui sont bien genre mettre un programme ou le retirer , et  d'autre choses que je découvre au file du temps qui sont bien pratique et plus simple sous mac que pc 
mais je pense qu un  jeune swicher comme moi ou autre devrais garder les deux et juger au bout d'un lapte de temps car je lis souvent sur le forum je viens d'acheter  mac mini je suis hyper content ( ce qui est vrai je confirme  ) mais ils oublient vite qu'il faudras refaire leur logithéque favorite dans leur budget 
  d'ou je commence a voir en vente des mac mini d'occase sur certain site ( le plus drole c'est quant général les vendeur se justifi de leur revente de leur mac mini lol )
sinon oui je continue a apprendre le monde mac avec mon mini et cela me plait (sauf le clavier de mac qui est un ramasse tout lol   )


----------



## geoffrey (14 Avril 2005)

> pc c'est quoi un nombre impréssionnant de logiciel ( ta toujours dans ton entourage un copain une amie un parent etc etc qui a un logiciel a te passer )


un exemple de logiciel qu'il te faudrait et que tu ne trouves pas sur mac ?



> pc c'est quoi le choix de construire de A a Z ton pc comme bon te semble aux prix que tu veux


il faut pas oublier le cierge a bruler a la vierge marie pour esperer que ton pc fonctionne (pour etre sur mieux vaut acheter tout le stock de bougie) 



> viens d'acheter mac mini je suis hyper content ( ce qui est vrai je confirme  ) mais ils oublient vite qu'il faudras refaire leur logithéque favorite dans leur budget


c'est le plus beau troll de ton post   : pour les logiciels "pro" (genre toshop, macromedia, ...), tu peux faire l'echange gratuitement, et le reste de logiciels t'as un equivalent soit livré directement avec l'os, soit en freeware/open-source alors faut pas deconner


----------



## Alycastre (14 Avril 2005)

Là tu l'as cherché 9266..... Y a marre des lieux communs: sur mac y a pas de soft?????????
+ de 10 000, et des nouveaux tous les jours, crées par des développeurs qui s'éclatent avec les outils fournis par la Pomme.
Alors, oui, des noms?? Quels softs te manque, et je te mets au défit de coller la communauté Apple.
Combien de soft utilise quotidiennement la communauté Windaubienne ????????
Pas les doigts des deux mains, alors halte aux trolls


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Avril 2005)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Là tu l'as cherché 9266..... Y a marre des lieux communs: sur mac y a pas de soft?????????
> + de 10 000, et des nouveaux tous les jours, crées par des développeurs qui s'éclatent avec les outils fournis par la Pomme.
> Alors, oui, des noms?? Quels softs te manque, et je te mets au défit de coller la communauté Apple.
> Combien de soft utilise quotidiennement la communauté Windaubienne ????????
> Pas les doigts des deux mains, alors halte aux trolls


eeet là faut pas s'emballer comme ça hein  D'autant que 9266 n'a jamais dit qu'il n'y avait pas de soft sur mac, il a simplement dit :



			
				9266 a dit:
			
		

> pc c'est quoi un nombre impréssionnant de logiciel ( ta toujours dans ton entourage un copain une amie un parent etc etc qui a un logiciel a te passer )


... et c'est vrai : bons, mauvais, inutiles, etc. OK, mais le nombre est effectivement impressionnant.


----------



## geoffrey (14 Avril 2005)

moi j'faisais que taquiner


----------



## daffyb (14 Avril 2005)

cool, un troll :love:
Heu Ms Access....  ProEngineer, CATIA  je sors


----------



## Alycastre (14 Avril 2005)

Sorry.... Un peut énervé en ce moment  
Mais J'aide un certain nombre de personnes à switcher (fait et à venir) et les lieux communs, même dit gentiment, ont la vie dure et portent préjudice si on se contente du silence comme réponse  
Oui il est vrai qu'il existe un nombre important de softs sur PC, et souvent dans les forums revient cette sempiternel question; y a pas de softs sur mac !!!!!!! ou pas assez


----------



## geoffrey (14 Avril 2005)

entre acheter un ou deux softs specifiques et refaire sa logitheque, y'a une difference, non ?

maintenant ceux qui ont besoin de ProEngineer, CATIA restent sur PC il me semble, ou utilisent VPC si c'est possible. (j'ai pas mis MS access dans la liste parce que des bonnes bases de donnees gratuites, c'est plus ce qui manque)


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

9266 a dit:
			
		

> pc c'est quoi un nombre impréssionnant de logiciel ( ta toujours dans ton entourage un copain une amie un parent etc etc qui a un logiciel a te passer )


cette pratique commune n'en reste pas moins complètement illégale


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> cette pratique commune n'en reste pas moins complètement illégale


maaaais noooon je suis sûr que notre ami parlait bien évidemment de freewares...


----------



## 9266 (14 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> maaaais noooon je suis sûr que notre ami parlait bien évidemment de freewares...



mais tout a fait loin de moi de penser illégal    
mais je vois au vue des réponse que j 'aurais mis le doigts sur un point senssible chez apple  
alors que c'etait juste histoire de dire le pkoi du comment entre mac et pc ou l'inverse hé hé 
faut rester zen


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Là tu l'as cherché 9266..... Y a marre des lieux communs: sur mac y a pas de soft?????????
> + de 10 000, et des nouveaux tous les jours, crées par des développeurs qui s'éclatent avec les outils fournis par la Pomme.
> Alors, oui, des noms?? Quels softs te manque, et je te mets au défit de coller la communauté Apple.
> Combien de soft utilise quotidiennement la communauté Windaubienne ????????
> Pas les doigts des deux mains, alors halte aux trolls





			
				Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> Sorry.... Un peut énervé en ce moment


tu as 3 heures pour éditer ton message en cas de remords
si les 3 heures sont expirées tu peux toujours m'envoyer un MP (message privé) avec la nouvelle version de texte



			
				Alycastre a dit:
			
		

> maaaais noooon je suis sûr que notre ami parlait bien évidemment de freewares...


notre ami parlait CLAIREMENT de ne pas payer les logiciels ce qui est puni par la loi française
et puni de bannissement sur ce forum conformément à la charte que chacun de vous a accepté


_A propos de BSA
Business Software Alliance (www.bsa.org/france) est une association mondialement reconnue, consacrée à la promotion d&#8217;un monde numérique légal et sûr. Elle est le porte-parole de l&#8217;industrie du logiciel professionnel et de ses partenaires constructeurs auprès des pouvoirs publics et sur le marché international. Ses membres représentent le secteur d&#8217;industrie qui connaît la croissance la plus rapide dans le monde. Les actions de BSA soutiennent l&#8217;innovation technologique à travers des campagnes d&#8217;information et des initiatives en direction des autorités publiques qui ont pour objectif de promouvoir le droit de la propriété intellectuelle applicable au logiciel, la cyber-sécurité, les échanges internationaux et le commerce électronique. En France, BSA regroupe les éditeurs français et internationaux suivants : 4D, Adobe, *Apple*, Autodesk, Avid, Bentley Systems, BVRP Software, Macromedia, Microsoft, Monotype, Nemetschek, Realviz, Staff & Line, Symantec, UGS, Veritas Software, WRQ.

A propos du CNAC
Le Comité National Anti-Contrefaçon a été créé à l'initiative du Ministre de l'Industrie en avril 1995, suite à l'adoption de la loi du 5 février 1994 relative à la répression de la contrefaçon dite loi Longuet. Le CNAC a pour but d&#8217;améliorer l'efficacité de l'ensemble du dispositif national par la coordination des actions menées par les différentes administrations et les professionnels pour réprimer la contrefaçon de l'ensemble des droits de propriété intellectuelle. Il permet également la concertation et l'information entre pouvoirs publics et industriels.
.
_


ceci étant dit revenons au sujet


----------



## geoffrey (14 Avril 2005)

le sujet : moi je dis, "y'a des softs sur mac"


----------



## Alycastre (14 Avril 2005)

Euh Naas, avec les citations, on finit par perdre le fil...... Tu t'adresses à qui?  :rose: en terme de bannissement ?


----------



## indien (14 Avril 2005)

Salut a tous

Pour reprendre le fil du sujet, ce qui m'a fait switcher c'est le look de mon ibook, mes profs et vous! 

En fait, je suis étudiant et j'avais besoin d'un portable. Étant habitué à travailler, jouer, ... sur le pc familial je suis donc aller dans un premier temps regarder coté pc portable (asus, acer,...).:rose:

C'est au cours de mes recherches que j'ai découvert l'ibook et le mac en général. Le design m'a tout de suite plus. :love:
De plus, il faut avouer que si j'ai regardé de plus près du côté mac, non ce n'est pas pour les virus et autres problèmes sur Windows ( je n'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes) mais c'est car la plupart de mes enseignants sont en mac ( plus en Powerbook bien sûr ). cela peut paraître bête mais rassure quand on connaît peu ou pas ce milieu (compatibilité, fiabilité,...).

Lorgnant sur les macs, je commence à me renseigner à droite, à gauche (FNAC, copains en fac d'info,..)et là attention : problème de compatibilité, "on ne pourra plus rien te passer",...

Je décide néanmoins d'approfondir mes recherches et me renseigne auprès de certains profs. C'est l'un d'eux qui me pousse et me parle de vous. Je passe alors des heures à éplucher les news de Macgé ( parfois, sans trop comprendre car trop technique) mais je ressors rassuré et décidé : ce sera un ibook !  

Aujourd'hui, j'en profite pour dire merci à tous les posteurs qui permettent à des gens comme moi de se rassurer , de franchir le pas, mais aussi et sourtout qui m'accompagnent dans tous mes petits "problèmes" de jeune switcher qui se résument à aller rechercher sur les forums quels logiciels sont équivalents a ceux que j'utilise sur pc !
Je suis vraiment satisfait de mon switch, je fais la même chose sur mon ibook que sur mon pc (mis à pars les jeux mais pour ça le pc reste, la ps2 aussi), je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème de compatibilité lors d'échange de doc, dviX, ...Et l'OS est génial !

Merci à vous


----------



## 9266 (14 Avril 2005)

si c'est de moi que tu parle naas  relis et ne pas prendre juste un "mot" car je n'est jamais dis de ne pas payer je disais ce qui se fait dans le monde pc ( même si cela se fait aussi chez apple)   si on fait des sujet juste pour dire que le meilleur c'est apple alors autant ne pas faire de sujet ca évitras certaine vériter du  monde de l'informatique 
j'appartient a aucune marque ni apple ni windows ni autre 

si dire ce qui se passe dans le monde informatique est illégale  alors oui tu peut me bannire cela me dérange pas    ( si c'est de moi que tu parle biensur lol ) 
si c'est de alycastre il s'exprimais c'est tout je vois pas de mal dans tout ca 

 
 on parle bien de edonkey sur macg en toute liberté donc pourquoi cette intervention sur ce post ??
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=74405&highlight=edonkey 

enfin bref j'ai du rater un épisode


----------



## NINAS (14 Avril 2005)

Attention, n'écris pas en rouge, y'en a un qui s'est pris 2 boules rouges hier.

Be Cool.


----------



## NINAS (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai 1 PB 17", un Bipro au boulot, chez moi un Imac et pourtant je vais acheter un PC portable. 

Malheureusement j'en ai marre de ne pas trouver tous les logiciels que je souhaite et a des prix raisonnables, et puis il y a la pression des enfants.

En plus quand je suis passé du 9.2 au Panther, j'ai du remettre à jour pratiquement tous les logiciels, comme du temps de la version 6 à 7, ça m'a coûté bonbon...

C'est vrai que le Mac est plus convivial encore que... par contre qu'es-ce qu'il est long le Mac quand on travaille sur FCPro. Sur la fréquence des plantages par contre, rien à redire, le mac est top, sauf que j'ai du virer ma tablette wacom qui me filait un binz pas possible.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Quand je chercherait un boulot je vais me renseigner sur les entreprises qui se servent d'ordinateurs Apple


----------



## geoffrey (14 Avril 2005)

> En plus quand je suis passé du 9.2 au Panther, j'ai du remettre à jour pratiquement tous les logiciels, comme du temps de la version 6 à 7, ça m'a coûté bonbon...



Cet argument est aussi valable pour le monde windows, en passant de 95 a 98, puis a 2000, NT et enfin XP, ca m'a coute bonbon en license et maj logiciels...  Donc ca tient pas vraiment 

Maintenant la pression des enfants je comprends pas trop, surtout si c'est toi le pere !!


----------



## Kilian2 (14 Avril 2005)

Moi je suis passé au Mac grâce à iLife et surtout Garage Band. Je trouve iLife tout simplement magnifique. Un jour j'ai bossé sur un iMac tournesol; 1 journée et j'avais le virus Mac !


----------



## Lamar (14 Avril 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis passé au Mac grâce à iLife et surtout Garage Band. Je trouve iLife tout simplement magnifique. Un jour j'ai bossé sur un iMac tournesol; 1 journée et j'avais le virus Mac !



Ah bon, y a des virus mac maintenant, c'est symantec qui va être content !

Ok je sors. Désolé, j'ai jamais su résister.


Nicolas


----------



## meldon (14 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Cet argument est aussi valable pour le monde windows, en passant de 95 a 98, puis a 2000, NT et enfin XP, ca m'a coute bonbon en license et maj logiciels... Donc ca tient pas vraiment



La compatibilité appli entre les versions 98/98/ME étaient excellentes et même avec XP. Franchement, à part un ou deux jeux qui ne tournait plus, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir eu à changer quoi que ce soit comme logiciel (hors fréquence de renouvellement classique, je ne me vois pas utiliser paint shop pro 1.0 aujourd'hui lol, quoique je me sers toujours de ma version d'acdsee qui date de l'époque héroïque).


----------



## alargeau (14 Avril 2005)

Moi ce qui m'a fait switcher c'est que j'avais besoin d'un portable portable (comprenez mobile) et que en PC, il n'existe pratiquement pas de petits portables ou alors ils sont très chers. Quand j'ai vu qu'Apple proposait des iBook 12" pour moins de 1000 euros, j'ai sauté dessus, que l'OS soit différent ne m'a pas gêné, je suis ouvert à tout. Bon en fait c'est pas vrai, je me suis vraiment très bien renseigné pour voir si je pouvais faire ce que je faisais avec mon PC et si je pouvais utiliser les mêmes fichiers. Et voilà !
Maintenant, j'ai délaissé mon PC que je n'ai plus allumé depuis quelque temps et j'ai commandé un Mac Mini y'a une semaine... et maintenant Tiger arrive !!!!! Et mince !! J'espère que l'expédition de mon mac mini sera retardée


----------



## Imaginus (14 Avril 2005)

BAh en fait je suis dans une phase de test intensif ou j'eprouve par un sadisme effrayant la stabilité d'OSX et son comportement en mileu multi bordel qu'est ma jungle informatique perso. Y'a aussi le fait que j'en avais un peu assez d'entendre parler de developpement sous OS/x de projet open source. Soundforge en annonce pres de 3000 en un temps record alors que sous WindoZe ils en sont à 5300 depuis des lustres. Bref l'interet est venu de lui meme et plus precisement de l'interet que je porte à OS/X. Linuxien precheur j'admet tres peu l'existence d'os commerciaux mais la il faut avouer que la surprise est grande.Aussi grande que celle que j'ai ressenti devant le silence reposant du Mac Mini. Le terme mini frole l'absurde à mon sens et cette machine me reconcillie avec les grilles pains numeriques que sont devenu les ordinateurs actuels. Bluffant. 

La j'attends la prochaine monture d'OS/X et la prochaine revision G5 du powerbook.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

Alycastre c'est mon beau frère (enfin presque , le frère de la femme de mon frère).
C'est un passionné : passionné par l'univers Apple.
Et comme je suis sous PC, c'est en parti grace à moi qu'il est tout énervé sur le forum !
Blague à part, il a beaucoup aidé mon épouse qui est passé sur Mac Portable l'année dernière, et je dois avouer un truc : Mac c'est fonctionnel, graphiquement très propre, ordonné !
Bref ça ressemble à du linux, ça a  la couleur (en mieux Alycastre  ) du linux, et la pratique ... de Apple.
Car moi qui suis un utilisateur de Crosoft, je dois bien avouer que Apple c'est plaisant.
C'est ce qu'il manque encore un peu à linux pour que beaucoup de gens Switchent vers le libre ou l'open source.

Je dois bosser pour me mettre à Linux : mon épouse et son Mac se sont amusé en apprenant : c'est surement ça la différence.

Le PC c'est bien si on aime le matériel, le dernier cri, les jeux à foison.
Sans rentrer dans le débat sur le piratage, entretenu par Crosoft("qui à ce qu'un os soit copié autant que ce soit le notre ... Bil Gates"), il est vrai que la logitèque Pc est énormément plus variée que sur Apple.
Mais cette abondance est à double tranchant : on trouve de tout mais pas forcément toujours bien.
On teste, on essaie, on pourri sa base de registre(ça ça va pas me manquer quand je ne serais que sur linux ... ou Os X) : bref, pour touver un bien il faut en essayer pleins.
Sur Mac il y moins de choix, et il ne faut pas dire le contraire.
Mais ce qu'il y a est souvent mieux abouti, plus fonctionnel : c'est une constatation sur un peu moins d'un an de comparaison.

Alors oui, les Pcs sont plus à jours (quoiqie le mien non LOL), les jeux plus nombreux : mais on achète pas tous ces jeux.
C'est un peu le même débat que Xbox ou Game Cube : j'ai acheté une Cube pour pas filler encore des sous à Crosoft; je regrette pas, le meilleur jeu sur console (resident evil 4) n'est sorti que sur cube ... pour le moment.

Ila faut avouer que Crosoft a vulgarisé l'OS(quantité, rouleau compresseur marketing), là où Apple le perfectionne.
C'est une façon commerciale différente de voir l'informatique.
Il reste linux qui le démocratise..

Acheter un Pc tout le monde le fait : pour soi, ses enfants, pour pleins de raisons : même si c'est cher ça devient un instrument de consomation presque courante !
Un Mac c'est souvent plus réflechi, le premier Mac en tout cas; parcequ'après je crois que le changement devient très impulsif, et c'est normal parcequ'au point de vue du design, c'est travaillé c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire; c'est ça aussi Mac !

Moi je rêve d'un linux qui serait aussi simple qu'un Os X, presuqe aussi beau et surtout qui me raproche de cette "communauté" Mac.
Car merde, Os X et Linux ont tellement de points communs, ils sont cousins : comme ça moi et Alycastre ont serait content de pouvoir partager.

Apple se rapproche de cette communauté : le dernier KDE 3.4 a en lui un retour d'expérience d'Apple suite aux accords du GNU entre autre.
Alors je me prends à réver : que les part de marché d'Apple et de linux soit si complémentaires que linux+Mac=Cosoft : 50-50%
Ce serait déjà pas si mal.
Et là vous veriez que les jeux et autres applis seraient enfin développés pour ce deux plateforme si proche.
C'était ma synthèse à moi.
Et un grand bonjour à mon Alcastre, si entier et si fan : fan d'Apple; c'est un choix éclairé !


----------



## geoffrey (15 Avril 2005)

Je pense pas qu'Apple partage ton reve...


----------



## Kilian2 (15 Avril 2005)

Bien sur que non juste que j'en suis devenu fous


----------



## Imaginus (15 Avril 2005)

Faut aussi que j'exulte devant un truc anodin mais franchement incontournable : Le clavier du mac. 
Comment j'ai pu coder avant sur un autre clavier ca c'est un mystere. J'adore ce clavier il est genial meme le clavier de mon pc principal de la mort qui tue (un logitech high tech) est con con a coté. 
Punaise j'aime ce clavier... 
Punaise j'aime ce clavier... 


Irrecupérable j'vous l'dis !


----------



## Lamar (15 Avril 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Faut aussi que j'exulte devant un truc anodin mais franchement incontournable : Le clavier du mac.
> Comment j'ai pu coder avant sur un autre clavier ca c'est un mystere. J'adore ce clavier il est genial meme le clavier de mon pc principal de la mort qui tue (un logitech high tech) est con con a coté.
> Punaise j'aime ce clavier...
> Punaise j'aime ce clavier...
> ...



Salut à tous,

je suis entièrement d'accord avec cet avis : le clavier de mon ibook me permet de taper sans regarder le clavier. Je ne saurais expliquer le pourquoi de ce phénomène (question de dimension ?), mais c'est un fait avéré alors que je n'ai jamais réussi à quitter le clavier des yeux pendant des années de pc windows je commence à le faire très régulièrement avec mon ibook. C'est génial, merci Apple.

Nicolas


----------



## Salmanazar8 (22 Avril 2005)

En fait moi j'ai pas eu le choix je suis tombé dedant très vite comme l'ami obelix : 

pendant mes études la formation était sur les PC,

mon arrivé à la vie active c'est faites avec les MAC (actuellement avec un eMac)

puis il y a deux ans on a du acheter un dell optipex pentium 4 (pour des raisons obscures : en fait le logiciel de gestion bancaire ne marchait pas sur mac et même sur virtuelpc) je l'allume de temps en temps pour interroger la banque...:hein:

je travail pratiquement 95% sur mon eMac (je n'ettend même plus le bruit du ventilo)


----------



## bompi (22 Avril 2005)

Hé hé, au boulot, je suis le seul à avoir un Mac. Tous les braves gens ont un PC, en général tout pourri (NT 4.0 64 MB RAM ...) Le mien m'a gonflé très vite. Deux jours plus tard je suis venu avec mon iBook perso.
Une touche de qualité dans un monde médiocre.

Le plaisir du clavier (yes) Le plaisir des yeux. Le plaisir d'un système qui marche. Ahhhhh. 

Bon, cela dit, comme je suis du genre Unix, voyez, j'ai aussi Linux, FreeBSD et un vieux Solaris à la maison. Juste histoire de voir la différence  QUant à Windows ... c'est l'utilisation minimale.


----------



## jam007 (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me suis enfin décidé à acheter un MAC pour pouvoir apprécier la différence d'avec Win. Je l'utilise depuis mars 2005. C'est vraiment autre chose : la finition de la machine, les logiciels et le clavier auquel j'ai un peu de mal à m'habituer. Je crois être atteinte par le virus Mac mais c'est encore trop tôt pour critiquer. A bientôt donc sur ce sujet.


----------



## kiki4586 (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous "conter" comment j'ai quitté le côté obscur de la force...
Depuis tout jeune je suis bercé par le monde du PC CPC 464 (amstrad à cassette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) puis des PC d'assembleurs (DX4 100, Celeron 400, PII 700, un portable SONY VAIO Duron 900, pour finir un Athlon XP 3000+ et HP portable Athlon XP 3000+ aussi). Parallèlement à cela j'ai toujours eut un "oeil" sur le monde Mac à titre d'information.
Recement ma femme s'est acheté un iPod, j'ai donc pu tester la réalisaton de la marque à la pomme, j'ai été agréablement surpris : qualité du produit, desing (le boîtage est extra, il reseble à un ecrin... pour contenir un bijou...), ergonomie... Et la "tilt" pourquoi ne pas voir un mac à la place de mon VAIO vieillissant que je voulais remplacer.
Je me suis donc reseigné sur le net, à la FNAC, dans un magasin apple à MONTPELLIER, et j'ai testé le système, là j'ai retrouvé l'ergonomie de l'iPod.
J'ai donc craqué pour un powerbook G4 1,5Ghz 17", et j'en suis très content, je ne lache plus...





 Je songe même à remplacer mon PC de bureau par un iMac...

Voilà, mon experience a+


----------



## yethi (24 Avril 2005)

j'ai acheté mon premier mac en aout 2004 (un emac) et je suis tombé sous le charme du design, de la facilité d'utilisation, de la stabilité, de la compatibilité avec le monde pc (si si..), l'Itms .....

a tel point (qu'après de longues négociations avec ma moitié), je viens de m'offrir un bel Imac G5 (c'est noel en avril!!!!).

par contre, le mauvais coté de la chose, c'est que lorsque je suis sur mon lieu de travail ou j'utilise toute la journée des PC sous windows 95 (ça existe encore) 98 ou XP, j'ai l'impression de retourner au moyen age (et je dis cela sans polémiquer mais en me basant sur mon expérience personnelle).

le clavier Apple, je le trouve pour ma part plutôt pas malar exemple l'@ en direct au lieu de "altGr o" c'est assez confortable.

et avex Tiger, je pense que ça va être terrible. (miam)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (29 Avril 2005)

Récent détenteur d'un ibook G4, le PC que j'utilisais a cramé suite à une surchauffe continue... Bref, j'étais parti avec mon coloc pour racheter un PC : force de l'habitude, attractivité des prix, peu de renseignements sur Apple/Mac (si vous n'allez pas à Mac, Mac ne viendra pas à vous). Mon coloc avait un mac en tête, et nous sommes allés à la Fnac Montparnasse, où un vendeur un peu spé (bien renseigné sur les macs mais un poil agressif avec les clients) nous a montrés les machines et a personnellement achevé de me convaincre : je voulais rentrer dans cet univers MAC. Interfaces plus belles, le mac c'est glamour, puissant... Et puis, il faut dire que, dans mon boulot (la comm), avoir un portable devient nécessaire. Et au prix des portables PC, je me suis lancé pour 1299 euros dans un Ibook, puisque pour le même prix, il est mieux en tout (le prix m'a étonné d'ailleurs).


----------



## GerFaut (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

il y a eu tout un argumentaire sur les x raisons d'acheter un Mac. A part celui d'Apple, classique et basique, quelqu'un aurait il l'adresse où trouver cet argumentaire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## geoffrey (9 Mai 2005)

Il y a un site plutot   XPvsOSX qui compare point par point les deux os.

En anglais par contre mais partiellement mis a jour pour Tiger.

EDIT : c'est fort, ce site est sponsorise par microsoft, et donne OS X "vainqueur", mais bon, l'ecart devrait etre plus grand...


----------



## meldon (9 Mai 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> XPvsOSX



Excellent lien! Merci!  Il faudrait que les développeurs y jettent un oeil pour améliorer leur OS, c'est riche d'enseignements.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Sinon il y a un truc en français dans le dernier iCreate


----------



## quilovnic (10 Mai 2005)

va voir mon article : 

http://www.quilovnic.be/article.php3?id_article=35


----------



## geoffrey (10 Mai 2005)

Il est bien l'article, un peu superficiel mais bien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

C'est marrant... il me semblait pas que j'avais écrit le nom du magasine en rouge.... strange...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Ha ben zut... c'étais la fontion recherche qui à fait ça


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2005)

Salut.

Vous pouvez jeter un oeil au petit comparatif Mac vs PC réalisé par lepoint.fr.

@+
iota


----------



## jeromemac (13 Mai 2005)

j'avais oublié ce thread, et ben je suis impressionné du developpement qu'il a pris, vachement enrichissant vous trouvez pas


----------



## msdosfolies (15 Mai 2005)

et bien moi je dois pas etre normal car je  suis retourné sous pc  hier bien qu'ayant eu un powerbook  pas mal  ,que j'aimais bien  et malgré tous les avantages du mac , je prefere quand meme la reactivité et rapidité du pc (portable centrino 1.6 ,100gb etc)
je regrette juste le silence total du powerbook et l'absence de virus.  

reactivité; je m'explique ;
un peu comme quand on passe de l'APN au reflex numerique.
  je gagne en reinstallant mes programmes favoris (encarta ,dico,logiciels photos, msn et web cam /micro/casque  etc..)
je gagne aussi en config materiel  3usb2 , lecteur carte memoire, bel ecran lcd brillant, tous les petits boutons de plus comme le volume son direct et les petites trappes mysterieuses cachées .
je perd en securité et silence et en poids .
ceci dit je comprend bien pourquoi on peut adoré le monde apple mais pour moi c'est pas encore 100% compatible avec mes programmes favoris et c'est pas assez rapide 'stress de la vie parisienne "?


----------



## gibet_b (15 Mai 2005)

msdosfolies a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas assez rapide 'stress de la vie parisienne "?



Sans doute, parce qu'ici en Auvergne, j'ai fait quelques démos à des amis gros utilisateurs de PC et ils trouvent mon mac mini et Tiger plus réactif que leur gros PIV à 2.8 avec Xp.

Mais bon, chacun a l'ordinateur qu'il veut et qui lui convient. Pour moi mac os x est le meilleur système que j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser  Et je suis admin réseau / développeur


----------



## Sly73 (20 Mai 2005)

Voici pourquoi je suis passé au Mac   :
Avant j'étais sur un PC de bureau familial (un IBM Aptiva 350Mhz sous Windows 98) et j'ai eu de nombreux problèmes pas avec le PC mais avec Windows. J'ai envisagé au début de l'année passée (en janvier) de m'acheter un nouvel ordinateur (le PC appartient à toute ma famille) car l'autre se faisait trop vieux et j'arrivais plus à faire grand chose avec. Je précise que ce n'était pas pour jouer car j'ai été assez déçu par la case jeu vidéo sur PC où je suis resté un an, je suis retourné sur PlayStation 2 par la suite... Le jour de mon anniversaire (le 21 janvier), j'ai fais une recherche dans un moteur de recherche pour savoir ce qui c'était passé ce jour là dans l'histoire et j'ai trouvé divers trucs... et un site Mac québecois sur lequel il était écrit que le premier Mac fut présenté un 21 janvier justement (chose fausse apparemment après vérification des mois plus tard). Ceci aura peut être changé ma vie !
C'est donc à ce moment que je me suis mis à regarder ce qu'était devenu Apple, je connaissais le premier iMac de renommé mais rien d'autre... Plus tard, je me suis plus interessé aux ordinateurs pour préparer mon achat en juin. Je pensais donc acheter un portable car allant devenir étudiant, je pourrais le transporter facilement entre mon lieu d'étude (à 120km de chez moi) et chez moi. J'ai beaucoup regardé les portables et j'ai été assez déçu de leurs prestations, je voulais un portable léger, performant mais aussi petit à transporter et bon marché. Très vite je me suis tourné vers les 12 ou 13" et là j'ai été séduit par l'iBook 12", aucun PC ne semblait équivalent sur le plan hardware (autonomie, performances, poids, lecteur optique...) et en terme de prix/prestations.
Connaissant pas le monde Mac, j'ai visité plusieurs forums intensément (surtout celui-ci et MacBidouille) pour vraiment tout savoir sur la machine et le système d'exploitation et j'ai été cette fois-ci séduit par Mac OS X et convaincu sur la qualité de l'iBook. Ils m'ont paru parfait !!! J'ai réfléchis longtemps et pesé le pour et le contre à prendre un PC et finalement j'ai opté pour le Mac, peut être pas totalement convaincu (car je n'avais jamais touché de Mac de ma vie) mais j'étais séduit par tant de simplicité et je vous ai fais confiance à vous les Macusers.
Quelques jours après mon Bac, je suis allez à la Fnac de Grenoble acheter mon Apple iBook 12" 1Ghz. Depuis, je suis tombé amoureux de Mac OS X mais aussi de mon iBook, un portable sans aucun équivalent. Et je suis même devenu un peu pro-Mac tout en restant objectif car Apple ne reste pas exempte de reproches...  

Aujourd'hui c'est mon frère qui est séduit mais hésite (à cause des prix) entre Mac portable et PC portable. J'espère en tout cas qu'il fera le bon choix, moi je l'ai fais !   

Je ne sais pas si je vous l'ai déjà dis (peut être dans mon premier post après switch) mais alors encore une fois merci à vous, vous m'avez aidé à faire le bon choix et je vous en suis totalement reconnaissant.   

Aujourd'hui, presque tous mes amis ont un PC sous Windows mais aussi presque tous ont changé d'avis sur le Mac. Quand je vois leur machine et aussi leur système d'exploitation, je ne les envie jamais, je me demande même comment je suis arrivé à supporter Windows aussi longtemps... Une chose est sûre, ce n'est qu'en ayant un Mac qu'on se rend compte ce qu'est vraiment un Mac : une machine exceptionnelle !

MacGeneration est plus qu'une génération de Macusers, c'est une communauté chalereuse au service d'un monde informatique chaleureux. Merci MacGé !


----------



## nicogala (20 Mai 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> MacGeneration est plus qu'une génération de Macusers, c'est une communauté chalereuse au service d'un monde informatique chaleureux. Merci MacGé !


ça c'est chaleureux


----------



## toutnouveautoutbeau (26 Juin 2005)

hello

moi mon parcours

j'ai été formé sur PC (y'avait même pas win à l'epoque)

puis mac + car mon entreprise (arts graphique travaillé avec)
jusqu'au mac en 1999
puis pc car je travaille sur des réseaux internet et intranet 
et tout était en pc et quand j'ecrivais en mac y'avait des bug

2005 : j'arrête de bosser en informatique donc de me faire suer

donc j'ai racheter un superbe ibook

et j'en suis ravie 

il ne plante pas
il ne bug pas
c'est tout simple pour n'importe quelle manip
etc....

bref je peux enfin bosser tranquillement
sans gérer les pbs

mais bon avant je gagnais de l'argent à depanner lol
maintenant je m'en fous
et quand je rencontre un petit souci (rien de comparable
avec les pc) je pose la question ici
 :love:


----------



## homedcaverne (26 Juin 2005)

salut

moi je suis passé sur mac grace à internet, avant je ne connaissais que de nom mais je ne saivais pas du tout ce que c'était et ce que sa valait a comparer windows. Puis dès que j'ai eu internet je suis tomber un jour par hasard sur le site apple et j'ai commencer à m'interresser à l'ipod, je voulais a tout prix m'en payer un mais dès que j'ai je n'en avait pas trop l'utilité alors j'ai decider de mettre mon argent de coté et je me suis renseigner sur les ordinateurs et mac os x, j'ai vu qu'on en disait que du bien que c'était mieux que windows et aujourd'hui je peux confirmer.

Le mac c'est super et je regrette de ne pas l'avoir connu plus tot.


----------



## chris35 (26 Juin 2005)

salut ! outre les questions de gouts d'interface des os, de la facilité de bosser sur telle ou telle application, je dirais par experience, en tant qu'utilisateur des deux plateformes, que l'un est genial pour "bidouiller" et l'autre pour produire, surtout en matiere de graphisme. je pense malgres tout, hormis le prix d'achat, que les deux os commencent de plus en plus a se ressembler. Apres c'est surtout une question de portefeuille et aussi de gout. Pour moi, le choix est simple, à la maison, c'est un pc xp pro ecran 19" et au taf (je suis infographiste) c'est un G5 ecran lcd 20". J'ai quant meme plus de plaisir a bosser sur le mac que sur mon pc, ou j ai les memes applis, malgres que je connais quant meme tres tres bien le pc... encore heureux qu'ont ai le choix !


----------



## iSwitch (26 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Moi je viens de switcher "sur le papier" depuis un peu plus de 24h... "Sur le papier" par ce que je l'ai commandé en magasin et j'attends dans les prochains jours la notification de son arrivée avec impatience !
Je ne connaissais que de nom le monde de Mac, système d'exploitation mal fait, inutilisable et très fermé (par rapport à Windows) d'après ce que m'en disait mon proche entourage. Et puis est arrivé sur le marché le iPod. Quelques mois après sa sortie, et quelques économies en poche, je m'achète un iPod et découvre une parcelle du monde Apple avec iTunes. En quête d'informations et de nouveautés, je surf de plus en plus sur apple.com/fr et me dit que Mac, ça n'a pas l'air si mal qu'on veuille bien me le faire croire.
Je me renseigne sur le site et sur ce forum et tout devient de plus en plus clair : Qu'est-ce que je fait sur Windows ? 
Stabilité, absence de virus, design, ergonomie, qualité, ... les arguments sont nombreux et prennent toute leur valeur face à Windows.
Il m'aura quand même fallut près d'un an pour franchir le pas, mais j'éspère ne pas le regretter...

Je ne pourrais finir que par ces mots :
Merci MacGé ! 

(un de mes derniers msg postés depuis un PC...)


----------



## MrGigi (27 Juin 2005)

J'en avait marre des pc,   de Window avec ces bogues, ces problèmes divers, ces virus. Depuis 2 semaines j'ai un MacMini, quel bonheur !!!!!!   Pleins de programmes déjà installé, et d'une simplicité allucinante. Adieu PC. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Ce que je voulais en 1er lieux c'est me débarasser de micro$oft, c'est ça qui m'a ammené au Mac (depuis 1 mois 1/2) Mais j'ai d'abord fait 6 mois de Linux et 6 mois de bidouillage sans fin. alors j'ai fini pas en avoir marre et je viens d'acheter un emac.
Mes 1eres impressions (qui commencent à être dépassées) j'ai cherché un moment ce que cet OS le plus avancé du monde avait de mieux que windows XP, j'ai eu du mal à trouver.... encore maintenant...

J'ai encore Win XP au boulot bien sur et sur une bonne bécanne et ce XP ne plante jamais. Pour l'instant tiger non plus et tout à l'air de marcher tout seul la dessus, surtout après Linux.

Donc à l'usage au bout de 2 mois pas de gain significatif (enfin la sécurité quand même), je ne sais pas si je referai la même chose. Mais bon Unix c'est du costaud et je n'ai plus aucun programme micro$oft sur ma bécane et c'était le but.


----------



## Marco68 (27 Juin 2005)

Salut salut,

bon, moi, j'ai longtemps hésité avant de switcher...Mac mini, Emac, Imac, je ne savais pas trop et je ne connaissais pas l'univers Mac...
J'ai poussé mon père à acheter un Imac G5/2Ghz, en config de base, sans rien rajouter...
Je l'ai reçu et l'ai testé sous toutes les coutures pendant une semaine, car je l'avais reçu chez moi (hé hé hé)...
Ben au final, ça m'a tellement emballé que j'ai commandé le même, avec 1 Go de Ram et le sans fil (clavier + souris)...
Mon mac mini du début a bien grossi !!! Certes j'ai payé plus cher, mais quel résultat : 
trop bien !!!
Quand je rentre du boulot où j'ai tripatouillé des réseaux  et des ordis ( que du pc), 
je me retrouve calme et serein devant ma belle, confortable et puissante bêbête !!!

ce n'est que mon avis, mais moi, après plus de 15 ans de Pc, j'ai l'impression de redécouvrir l'informatique (des boulettes par-ci, des erreurs par-là...Trop marrant...Et trop bien, c'est quasiment une renaissance !!!)...

Ps : cela dit, faut pas cracher sur Microsoft, mes pc sous XP fonctionnent très bien et je n'ai pas de réelle différence avec mon Mac, sauf l'Os qui me paraît juste, comment dirais-je,..."exotique" !!!   ...Mais j'aime ça !!!


----------



## TheAxeEffect (28 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

Pour ma part, je me suis décidé à switché grâce à l'instabilité chronique de XP, la mauvaise qualité des ordis compaq et l'attrait que représente OSX.

J'ai commencé par un PC portable: un Compaq presario 2500 qui promettait! J'inscris ma version de XP via internet et... BAM! Premier virus... Mon ordi qui s'éteint toutes les 30 sec! Après 6 mois passé sur internet et une réinstallation complète de XP du aux spywares et autres adwares qui faisait tourner mon PC à deux à l'heure sans que je puisse faire quoi que ce soit, 3 renvois de mon PC au SAV Compaq (carte graphique HS, graveur HS, batterie qui tient 1h20 malgré le respect des conditions d'usage...etc)... la coupe était pleine!  

Des amis m'avaient vantés les mérites d'OSX et après avoir essayé leur mac, j'ai commandé mon Ibook 12" sur un coup de tête, proprement halluciné par le fait d'avoir un ordi beau, compact et VRAIMENT transportable, avec une autonomie de 4h et le wifi et un OS stable et fonctionnel pour 1000 euros.

Depuis, il ne se passe pas un jour sans que je me félicite d'avoir franchi le pas: Virus? Ah oui, ca faisait longtemps que j'en avais pas entendu parler... Ca existe encore?? Ecran bleu (fatal error)?? Un vague souvenir... 10 heures à paramétrer des réglages obscures au fin fond du système? A pu!!!!!!! 

Même si je travaille quotidiennement sur un PC au bureau et que celui-ci fonctionne parfaitement, utiliser mon mac le soir me "repose"... 

En outre, grâce à la communauté MacUsers et surtout grâce à Mac Ge, aucun problème ne reste sans solutions plus de quelques heures!! 

Bref, que du bonheur!!!! 

Merci Apple, Merci MacGé!


----------



## jeromemac (9 Août 2005)

m'impressione ce thread, continué à donné vos experience c'est trés precieux, et bienvenue à tous les nouveaux !!


----------



## bOXy (9 Août 2005)

yep !!!

alors pourquoi ce switch

_toust d'abord mon pc est a la fin de sa carriere (5ans)... il n'en peu plus, photoshop archicad arrivent a tourner mais il faut etre patient.... on peu dire que j'ai eu la chance d'avoir un PIV premiere generation, donc Rambus (ram qui dechire, j'etais plus rapide qu'un PIV C ... avec autrant de ram), bref overclocking ... mais je crois qu'il est temps d'en changer ... il suffira bien a mon pere pour word et le net ...

_ ensuite changement d'OS car mon experience sous windows XP pro a ete dure ... beaucoup de probleme, .... mais le pire c'est que a chaque reinstalle je me rendais de plus en plus compte que je n'etais maitre de rien ...
alors apres avoir purifie windows des soft livre par obligation, autant s'en debarasser completement...

en gros je devais investir .... soit dans un pc et recommencer tout ce que j'ai vecu ou un mac ...

mon choix fu rapide...

je ne dis pas qu'un mac avec OS X c'est le top !!! mais c'est tres loin devant XP et loin devant Vista (pa encore vu mais c'est sure ...)
bref l'investissement est plus lourd ... mais durable ....
alors voila ... ma commande est passee : powermac 2x2.7
plus que l'attente de livraison ....

NB le plus marrant c'est la reaction des gens .... c'est pas donnee a tout le monde de reussir a sortir du formatage intellectuelle de microsoft !


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2005)

D'aucuns auront reconnu Blaster dans le virus dont parle TheAxeEffect. C'est marrant : cela aura été le seul virus que j'aie chopé en plus de 10 ans de PC (maison/bureau). Et pourtant j'ai toujours banni les anti-virus de mes postes. Mais pour Blaster : j'ai, UNE FOIS, laissé Windows Update en route et bing !

Une fois de plus, en tous cas, ce genre de lecture me rappelle étrangement que mon dernier KP remonte à déjà quelques temps, maintenant (1 an ?). J'en ai eu avec Panther (jusqu'à 10.3.3) mais tous les 25/30 jours, sur mon iBook, avec, au minimum deux à trois changement de réseau par jour (Wifi, pas Wifi, modem etc.)
Je ne compte pas les KP dus à un port mémoire défaillant (dont je ne me suis toujours pas occupé, d'ailleurs). Mais au niveau logiciel, en un an et demi, sur un iBook et un PowerBook : 4-5 KP sur l'iBook comme mentionné, deux ou trois reboots intempestifs pour cause de blocage ou lenteur. Hop !

Au passage : c'en est même un peu génant car il faut se faire des pense-bêtes pour les sauvegardes, les reboots etc. Sinon on n'y pense même plus  

Et ça, c'est la partie "négative" (i.e. l'anti-merdouille). La partie "Positive" étant : un OS Unix propre comme tout, sur des fondations solides et éprouvées, classiques, quoi (un BSD !!). Une interface très bien pensée, je dirais qu'elle a une certaine rigueur et austérité "classique". Cela m'a bien pris deux jours pour l'avoir en main  

Comme tout le monde est de bonne humeur en cette belle soirée d'août, je ne parlerai pas des quelques points négatifs, qui sont peu nombreux il est vrai (si, juste un : une certaine gourmandise en matière de RAM).


----------



## jeromemac (10 Août 2005)

bOXy a dit:
			
		

> yep !!!
> 
> alors pourquoi ce switch
> 
> ...



salut à toi, ben didonc tu attaque ton switch par le haut de l'echelle, direct commencé par le 2*2,7ghz ... chapeau l'artiste


----------



## jeromemac (10 Août 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns auront reconnu Blaster dans le virus dont parle TheAxeEffect. C'est marrant : cela aura été le seul virus que j'aie chopé en plus de 10 ans de PC (maison/bureau). Et pourtant j'ai toujours banni les anti-virus de mes postes. Mais pour Blaster : j'ai, UNE FOIS, laissé Windows Update en route et bing !
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




gourmandise??par rapport à quoi?? attend de voir vista en version finale et tu verra ce que c'est la gourmandise    :rateau: 

quand au kernel panic c'est bizarre d'en avoir autant, perso j'en ai eu qu'un depuis la sortie de macosx donc depuis 5 ans... et pourtant j'y branche pas mal de périphérique, bon pas de modem usb donc ça aide ...


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2005)

Les KP, c'était au début et alors que je me déplaçais beaucoup avec l'iBook : ils ne sont survenus qu'au bout de plus de vingt jours sans rebooter. ILs ont disparu avec la 10.3.3 ou 10.3.4 Après j'en ai eu d'autres liés à des problémes matériels (disques, slot mémoire). Mais force est de constater que cela n'arrive plus ni sur mon iBook ni sur mon PowerBook et que le passage à Tiger ne m'a apporté aucun nouveau plantage, juste un bug agaçant.

Quant à la gourmandise : c'est l'interface graphique qui en est responsable pour l'essentiel (Tiger gère le swap comme un chef) et c'est bien pour ça que j'aimerais plus de souplesse dans le choix des fonctionnalités. Avec Windows, on a la possibilité de désactiver tous les "plus" graphiques (qui ne sont à mes yeux que d'horribles "moins").
Si tu utilises ton Mac presqu'uniquement avec X11, tu verras la différence.


----------



## gibet_b (10 Août 2005)

Tu peux tout de même désactiver certaines options graphiques sous mac os x.


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2005)

Ah ? Et bien j'accueille bien volontiers les suggestions. J'ai laissé un post resté sans réponse à ce sujet il y a quelques semaines.
Entre autres il s'agit des fonctionnalités activées automatiquement par Mac OS X suivant la carte graphique. J'ai en effet le paradoxe suivant : mon iBook (G4 8ooMHz) est, d'une certaine manière, plus agréable à utiliser que mon PowerBook (1.67 GHz). Ce dernier est plus rapide dans l'absolu mais l'affichage y est plus saccadé par moment et surtout je rencontre un problème que je n'ai pas sur l'autre : lorsque j'utilise iTunes et Safari, Safari crée des interruptions du son lorsqu'il affiche des pages ou, pire, si je fais défiler trop rapidement celles-ci.

Donc : si je pouvais retrouver sur mon PowerBook les caractéristiques de mon iBook je serais content (je n'ai pas besoin de la plupart des fioritures de CoreImage : de toutes façons j'ai désactivé DashBoard et réactivé Konfabulator donc, par exemple, l'effet "goutte" ne m'est de peu d'utilité ...)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

Pourquoi j'ai switché?

Ca s'est fait de façon naturelle.

Ca fait 20 ans que je suis "dans les ordis" depuis mon premier Sinclair Spectrum 48K en 84-85 (je passe sur tout ce qu'il y a eu après).
Sur PC depuis 1992, je mettais mes machines régulièrement à jour jusqu'à il y a peu.
En 1994-95, j'avais fait ma première expérience avec un Mac mais j'avais trouvé ça très limité (une bonne machine à écrire quoi) et je m'étais dit que ce n'était pas pour moi...

Enfin depuis 2002, j'ai utilisé diverses distributions Linux (Mandrake, SuSE, Debian,...). Linux était d'ailleurs devenu mon système d'exploitation principal mais c'était la croix et la bannière pour pouvoir TOUT faire sous Linux (serveur de fichiers, d'imprimante, scanner parallèle, jeux 3D, montage video DV, webcam, etc...). Bref, je passais beaucoup de temps à configurer cette machine et de temps en temps je craquais et je revenais sous Windows.

Il y a un an et demi je m'équipe en Wifi et l'idée de surfer a séduit ma femme, allergique aux ordis jusque là. Je lui ai donc installé un vieux mais tout petit portable Sony Vaio sous Windows. Ca ne lui plaisait que moyennement car elle n'arrivait pas à se faire à "l'ergonomie" de Windows ("c'est moche ce truc").

A ce moment-là, j'avais vu des Mac en expo dans un magasin et je découvrais, émerveillé, MacOS X. Je ne savais pas encore si c'était pour moi, mais j'étais sûr qu'un iBook avec ce système plairait à ma femme. Elle en est bien sûr tombée tout de suite amoureuse "c'est quand même beaucoup plus simple et plus beau qu'un PC", et moi je me suis mis à tester la bête en cachette. Je me suis vite rendu compte de la puissance des applications, en particulier iPhoto et iMovie. J'ai pu en quelques jours faire des montages video que je n'étais jamais arrivé à faire sous Windows, même avec des logiciels pro et un PC 2 fois plus rapide...

Un an après l'achat de cet iBook, j'ai switché complètement sur un iMac G5 2GHz dont le seul défaut (mais la faute revient à Microsoft) est que MSN ne supporte pas les Webcam.
Je pense que c'est le principal obstacle (avec les jeux peut-être?) à un switch encore plus massif, et Microsoft le sait bien. Je connais plein de gens qui en ont marre de leurs PC remplis de spyware, de chevaux de Troie, et de virus, mais qui ne switcheront pas sur Mac parce que leur Webcam USB à 15¤ ne marchera pas avec MSN.....
Pour eux il est hors de question d'acheter une iSight 10X plus chère, et qui ne marchera qu'avec iChat/AIM, alors que 90% de leurs contacts sont sous MSN.

Il faudrait qu'Apple sorte une Webcam USB à bas prix (30¤) et pousse une boîte tierce à développer un clone de MSN qui supportera cette webcam. Là, je ramène direct 5 nouveaux clients ;-)


----------



## uranium (10 Août 2005)

Salut !!! J'ai switché vers un PowerBook parce que j'en avais un peu marre du monde PC, et je voulais un joli ordinateur...
Tout a commencé quand j'ai entendu parler de Linux, et que j'ai ainsi découvert qu'il y avait pas que windows dans la vie. Mais linux reste compliqué, c'est pourquoi je me suis tourné vers Apple, sachant qu'il disposait de la stabilité de linux avec en plus une facilité d'utilisation.
Et je ne suis pas déçu.


----------



## bga_O (11 Août 2005)

ha ben grosso modo c'est un peu pareil pour moi.
Il y a un an je passais mon temps à pleurer mes potes pour qu'ils me disent le pourquoi de mes plantages et de mes virus à la c###.
Il y a 6 mois ma carte mere PC m'a fait un coup de rafalgar et à part e dire que c'est surement le materiel qui vieillit (2 ans) personne n'était capable de me dir le pourquoi du comment de mes problêmes. J'a donc pris l'initiative de me pencher sur mon PC et de le bidouiller... au niveau du bios, du materiel, des nappes, de XP de SP2, des antivirus, de la découverte que mes deux disques dures ont souffert des multiples bogues et reboot intempestifs.
J'ai quand meme réussi avec l'aide de certains amis à refaire redemarrer la machine, mais c'était avec la peur au ventre que je travaillais sous XP. Le fait de lancer systematiquement l'AV et l'anti spywares.... Je m'etait mis en tete de passer sous knoppix, je l'avais fait, mais rien de pratique étant donné que je travaillais sous Adobe et Macromedia et honettement je n'avais pas vraiment envie d'apprendre the Gimp. 
Je voulais donc un équilibre entre le fait de pouvoir utiliser mon Photoshop, illustrator et mon flash tout en ayant un OS propre, stable et en lequel je pouvais avoir confiance.

Et je me suis décidé à swicher... il y a 2 jours


----------



## tous-les-ex (15 Septembre 2005)

J'ai un trés gros pc, avec plusieurs disques durs interchangeables sur tiroirs (meilleure solution à mon avis ) dont un sous linux, j'avais été émerveillé dans les années 2000 par un ibook palourde tangérine vu à la fnac, hors de prix à lépoque ), j'avais envie d'un portable, et cette image m'est revenue à l'esprit, j'ai donc cherché le top des palourdes et acheté d'occasion une palourde graphite 466 SE firewire qui n'est malheureusement pas orange.
C'est pour moi un monde nouveau beau et attachant, avec trés peu de virus, spywares et autres cochonneries du web.
J'ai offert à mon ibook un hdd 60Go 7200tours/mn et une barrette de 512 Mo de ram.
Je compte bien lui faire connaitre Mac OS X tiger, pour l'instant il est sous Mac OS X panther et Mac OS 9.2.
Je suis heureux d'pprendre plein de nouvelles choses grace aux forums, et aussi d'autres choses que les Windows que je traine depuis le 3.1
Le début de l'histoire est vraiment le flash devant l'ibook tangérine, comme un gosse.
jb


----------



## lemaildelaurent (15 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous,
J'ai craqué il y a deux semaines pour un joli petit ibook 12' et je suis heureux...
J'ai eu des PC pendant 15 ans et j'en vois tous les jours dans mon service informatique. Pour la maison, j'avais envie de voir autre chose :
- plus envie de me faire ch... avec des virus, spywares et autres malware
- marre du bricolage à outrance et de la réinvention continuelle de l'eau tiède
- marre d'un OS à tiroirs qui gonfle et qui gonfle jusqu'à imploser (p.... de fichiers tmp et log qui occupent la moitié de l'espace disque après 2 ans d'utilisation... heureusement qu'il faut formater tous les ans...)
- marre de cliquer sur démarrer pour arrêter l'ordinateur...

Avec mon ibook, j'ai trouvé Tiger particulièrement réussi (plus facile que Mac OS9 que je connaissais déjà un peu). C'est beau, c'est simple, ça marche. 
Tous les softs fournis ne sont pas gadget et on a pas besoin de racheter en plus ce qui est indispensable : Iwork est fourni d'entrée avec la machine avec le traitement de texte, le tableur, etc. Certaines fonctionnalités toutes simples changent aussi du monde PC : sur toutes les applis, on peut imprimer un doc en pdf sans avoir besoin d'acheter Acrobat ou d'installer un soft exotique sorti de jenesaisoù... 

En plus, un portable PC en 12' avec 6 heures d'autonomie, c'est pas le même prix... Là, j'ai juste installé photoshop en plus de ce qui était fourni et j'ai tout ce qu'il faut : photo, musique, bureautique, surf, mail - partout dans la maison avec le wifi et une livebox... Je songe juste à acheter plus tard un graveur DVD externe (j'aime pas mettre tous mes oeufs dans le même panier) et un DD externe pour mes sauvegardes.

Heu-reux !!! 

Laurent.


----------



## DarkNeo (15 Septembre 2005)

Moi ca sera un powerbook G4 15 pouces.
Mais je garderais mon pc pour les jeux et le mac ca sera pour le net, toshop etc...


----------



## geoffrey (15 Septembre 2005)

Tu aurais meme put faire des economies en installant the Gimp à la place de toshop , sinon bienvenu à toi


----------



## r0rk4l (15 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part, je cherchais un portable, et puis je me suis intéressé de prêt au cas "apple". J'ai vu les ibooks et pb, et ce fut le coup de foudre instantanné! Je me suis documenté, et j'ai vraiment flashé sur os X, et sur le ibook 12'!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (16 Septembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais meme put faire des economies en installant the Gimp à la place de toshop , sinon bienvenu à toi


 hmm... même si je reconnais que The Gimp est excellent, ce n'est en aucun cas comparable à ce que propose Photoshop en terme de fonctionnalités, de puissance et même d'ergonomie... mais pour un usage personnel, il est clair que je préfère largement un Gimp qu'un Photoshop hors de prix...


----------



## geoffrey (16 Septembre 2005)

On est d'accord  (meme si l'ecart se reduit au niveau des fonctionnalités des deux softs, Toshop a l'avantage d'etre utilisé par 99% des professionnels... Tiens ca me rappele quelque chose   )


----------



## Dan25jle (16 Septembre 2005)

Allez, mon petit témoignage à moi...

J'ai switché cette année sur un Mac Mini après de longues années sur PC. Pourquoi ? 

Bein parce qu'il marche simplement. Enfin je m'explique... Un PC Windows peut ne pas planter ou planter rarement, je ne dit pas le contraire. Mais à quel prix ? Quand on est un mordu d'internet comme moi, l'antivirus est INDISPENSABLE. L'anti-spyware aussi. Mais le problème est que je n'aime pas me casser la tête. Quand je vais sur internet, je réffléchis pas si ce site est de confiance ou pas, ni même de savoir si ce téléchargement ne va pas m'apporter de virus. Se qui fait qu'en raison de se manque de prudance emmène : spyware et virus (ou tout autre logiciel mauvais).

J'aime aussi tester plein de logicie. Et j'ai télécharagé puis installé un nombre considérable d'applications. Mais le registre windows n'aime pas toujours sa. Il y a beaucoup de logiciel qui se désinstalle mal. Et du coup, le windows perdu nous annonce des fichiers manquant, ou un programme sencé être désinstallé et encore dans la liste ajout-suppression de programmes. Bien sur, un gars qui va installer que des logiciels de confiance va s'en sortir, mais moi je ne cherche pas trop à savoir.

Le mélange des virus et spy/ad-ware + les foirages du registres = INSTABILITE CONSTANTE. 
Et on réinstalle windows... 

Puis j'ai découvert le Mac. Au début c'est ma curiosité logicielle qui m'a ammené à fouiller un peu. Le mac est alors devenue comme un monde meilleur, mais nécessitant trop d'effort (financier surtout) pour y aller. Et puis je n'avais pas le net à cette époque, donc pas trop de problèmes... Mais est venue l'internet illimité et mes crises devant mon PC, les réinstallation à répétion. Je suis alors passé sur Mac et je suis content. J'adore Linux, mais j'adore la simplicité, mais aujourd'hui, les 2 ne vont pas ensemble. 

Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'un ensemble PC Windows - Mac soit utile (en tout cas pour moi). Parce que Windows ne servira qu'a perdre du temps. Il y a de nombreux logiciels sur PC mais ils ont leurs équivalent dans le monde pommé. Et puis pour les jeux, rien ne vaut une console, d'ailleurs j'attend avec impatiente la PS 3 !! Même si elle devrait couter plus cher (350¤), y a pas a faire évoluer, en ajoutant RAM et carte graphique pour faire marcher les derniers jeux !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Je suis venu au Mac à cause de galères sans fin sous Linux, car c'est surtout les logiciels libres qui m'intéresse. N'ayant pu fuir micro$oft avec linux je suis venu au Mac, voila.

Le fait qu'OS X soit un Unix a largement fini de me convaincre. Linux/Unix c'est très semblable, mais OS X est un Unix finalisé et grand public. On ne peux pas bidouiller la machine (emac) mais j'ai retrouvé le terminal avec lequel il est possible de faire des expériences intéressantes et d'accèder à des fonctions complétement inconnues de mr tout le monde.

J'expérimente une machine pas terrible, le emac et un OS en béton armé.


----------



## Duch (21 Septembre 2005)

A mon tour,

Je suis sans doute le plus novice d'entre vous car j'ai acheté mon premier Mac il y a de ça 15 jours. C'est un superbe Ibook G4 14" .... Et laissez moi vous dire que j'en suis amoureux ! 

J'étais sur PC auparavant ( ma première machine ayant été un bel Amiga 500 ) et durant les trois années durant lesquelles il fut en ma possession je pense en avoir disposer réellement pendant 6 mois. Cette grosse m... de Compaq n'a sut faire que des aller-retour entre chez moi et le constructeur. 

Je me suis décidé à investir chez Macintosh sans savoir réellement où j'allais car je n'avais jamais utilisé quelconque Mac OS. J'ai patiné les trois premier jour et maintenant je découvre avec joie toutes les fonctionnalité de ce petit bijoux. Je ne voulais pas croire que les virus n'existent pas sur Mac jusqu'à ce qu'un technicien de la FNAC réponde clairement à ma question (quel antivirus me conseillez vous pour un Mac. ?) : "ça sert à rien !!!!!!" Je le remercie d'ailleurs car n'importe quel autre salaud aurait pu profiter de l'arrivée d'un gros pigeon tel que moi !

Je trouve cet ordi merveilleux et même si je pense ne jamais utilisé la totalité de ses ressources j'essaierai de lui faire honneur et d'en profiter le plus longtemps possible. 

J'ai hate de gagner au loto et d'acheter la plateforme Ultra performante qui lui servira de base, accompagné du dernier Ipod tout frais sorti et de tous les accessoires possibles et imaginables ....

Merci à tous pour vos conseils. 

Je continus à m'instruire et je vous tiens au courant.

Dom..


----------



## Munnin88 (22 Septembre 2005)

Si je me suis coltiné des pcs depuis 1995 c'était surtout pour raison pécuniaires et aussi surtout parceque je n'en trouvais pas près de chez moi. L'année dernière, conseillé par une amie, un cadeau d'une de mes tante, l'ouverture dernièrement d'un magasin on fait que j'ai put enfin acheté un mac. Car déjà en 95 je voulais un mac (il y en avais a l'école et comparé au pc de l'epoque c'était largement mieux même si moins conviviale) mais pas moyen d'en trouver un abordable. :hein: 

Avec les pcs je dormais pratiquement plus quand je devais travailler longuement dessus : plantages a répétition, ramage inouie une demi heure pour avoir mon bureau et encore tout était pas affiché, incompatibilité de matériel même récent. Surchauffes meme avec plusieurs ventilos, bref ça marchais plus !   

Quand ma tata m'as donné de l'argent pour noel 2004, j'ai pas hésiter j'ai acheter un eMac superdrive, mais toujours échaudé par les soucis de ram, j'ai acheter une barette de 512 Mo pour être tranquil, mais l'ordi aurait quand meme tout aussi bien tourner avec les 256 d'origine. Un peu débousollé quand j'ai allumé l'eMac depuis 95 l'os avais beaucoup changé encore maintenant je n'ai pas fait le tour des possibilité. Je n'ai eu aucun plantage depuis janvier, pas un problème de ram, de surchauffe. Par contre niveau compatibilité matos ... ma webcam a pas suivie. J'ai encore de vieux réflexes pc ... ça ne me manque pas, ptt les jeux, j'en ai que 7 et le seul pc que j'ai garder c'est un portable et bon j'aurais voulu profiter de la puissance et de la fiabilité mac pour jouer avec dessus, mais c de l'exe et mes simulateurs de vols faut un manche a balais compatible.

Mais sinon rien a redire, Apple a surpasser les pcs et surtout windob .. quand je pense que des copains veulent piquer exposé pour mettre sur leur pc       Ah si peut être le prix mais ça vaut largement     :love:


----------



## Fondug (22 Septembre 2005)

Perso, j'trouve que sur la question du prix, on s'y retrouve sans soucis. Certes un peu plus cher à l'achat mais tu revends sans soucis un mac. Un pc, c'est pas gagné. Me rappelle avoir vendu sans soucis mon performa et mon ibook précédent en 1 semaine... Là le pc que j'traine depuis plus de 2 ans, à mon avis, j'vais pas en tirer grand chose...


----------



## Macbeth (22 Septembre 2005)

La quesiton du prix est aussi a associer a la pérenité du matériel. Ma machine a 5 an et elle va continuer a bosser pendant un moment, (même si je vais en prendre une autre pour des trucs lourds). Je ne sais pas ce que vaut au juste un PC de 5 ans .. je me fais peut-être des idées en même temps.
Mais selon moi, l'investissement dans un mac est à plus long terme.


----------



## Fondug (22 Septembre 2005)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> La quesiton du prix est aussi a associer a la pérenité du matériel. Ma machine a 5 an et elle va continuer a bosser pendant un moment, (même si je vais en prendre une autre pour des trucs lourds). Je ne sais pas ce que vaut au juste un PC de 5 ans .. je me fais peut-être des idées en même temps.
> Mais selon moi, l'investissement dans un mac est à plus long terme.


 
Autant que je me souvienne, y'a une cote plus ou moins officielle des macs d'occase non ? Pour les pc, ben je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait...


----------



## jeromemac (22 Septembre 2005)

Duch a dit:
			
		

> A mon tour,
> 
> Je suis sans doute le plus novice d'entre vous car j'ai acheté mon premier Mac il y a de ça 15 jours. C'est un superbe Ibook G4 14" .... Et laissez moi vous dire que j'en suis amoureux !
> 
> ...



bienvenue !! 
  

et bonne decouverte


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Si, dans une période récente (disons, pas plus tot que dans les années 90), tu es passés du PC au MAC, ou bien l'inverse : Tu m'intéresse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Alors dis-nous pourquoi, comment, et si tu es content (les machines précises et ton pédigré on s'en fout un peu)



Bonsoir m'sieur dames,
sur Mac depuis 3 mois, aprés 7 ans de PC.
pourquoi?: aprés avoir ,pour la 3ème fois de l'année, remis sur pied un pc familial infecté, parce que la demo de l'anti virus était périmée,  et devant l'embaras et l'incompréhension du Pater familia qui doit faire face alternativement  à la course à l'évolution du matériel avec son lot de moment de grande solitude devant les rayonnages de supermarchés incompétents en informatique ,  et aux reproches de ses filles qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi "ça marche plus",
 j'ai pris un coup de sang , j'ai donné mon pc et j'ai acheté un ibook.
si je suis content?: jusqu'ici tout va bien, je suis loin d'avoir encore tout saisi, mais ça marche tout seul, ça ne fait pas de bruit et c'est joli !

ci-dessous, quelques petites impressions générales, que je soumet à vos réactions.
( moi aussi , comme Bben, j'ai un coté entomologiste , je me demande si mes vues sont partagées...)

- un sentiment de soulagement à sortir un peu du cône d'influence de bien-veillant monopoles,
( certes apple n'est pas une entreprise philanthropique, mais comparé à microsoft , c'est plus petit, ça rassure!)
- un grand sentiment de soulagement devant un avenir qui semble être exempt de virus ( 2 pc en rideau) ,
de plantage de système incompréhensible ( 1 pc ) ,
de moments interminables de bidouille , de restauration, de reformatage ( je préfère ne pas compter le nombre de nuits....),
- un autre grand sentiment de soulagement d'être en face avec OX, d'un système qui apparemment se propose d'être un outil avec toute la dimension de liberté et de créativité que ça laisse entrevoir, et pas une diva fragile qui crée des besoins et qui met des bâtons dans les roues du clavier de celui qui veut vivre sa vie informatique paisiblement.
-et encore un dernier petit sentiment, qui en est un mitigé, devant le "communautarisme" autour du pommier.
( à mettre bien sur en perspective avec la grande foire à l'individualisme de "chez PC" ).

voila, bonsoir m'sieur dames.


----------



## jeromemac (28 Octobre 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Si, dans une période récente (disons, pas plus tot que dans les années 90), tu es passés du PC au MAC, ou bien l'inverse : Tu m'intéresse !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te vois bien avec un pseudo "le poete switcher"


----------



## mfy2a (28 Octobre 2005)

moi je suis passion&#233; par les soft "PRO" genre FCP, motion et shake, et en plus sur un  OS styl&#233; qui plante pas (ou quasi pas) que demander de plus ...


----------



## Lelolo (1 Novembre 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> -et encore un dernier petit sentiment, qui en est un mitigé, devant le "communautarisme" autour du pommier.
> ( à mettre bien sur en perspective avec la grande foire à l'individualisme de "chez PC" ).


mmmh juste une précision : disons que c'est la communauté du Mac qui est fabuleuse, tandis qu'on ne peut pas vraiement parler de "communauté" d'utilisateurs PC (la taille, sans doute). Pour le reste, tous les communautarismes sont loin d'être une bonne chose, et l'individualisme a du bon (les communautarismes font généralement mauvais ménage avec les libertés individuelles, par exemple). 

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi : en switchant avec mon Powerbook 15' il y a un an, je ne découvrais pas qu'un système, mais aussi une super communauté !


----------



## gran-steak (6 Novembre 2005)

Bon aller, j'me lance à mon tour...

J'ai switché au mois de février. J'ai revendu mon PC (pourtant pas très vieux) pour un iMac G5 17" de base. J'ai juste rajouté de la RAM en plus histoire d'être tranquille, c'est ce que tout les magazines que j'ai lu à l'époque conseillaient de faire.
Les principales raisons qui m'ont dirigées vers le monde merveilleux de la Pomme étaient les plantages à répétitions de Windows (aussi bien pendant des jeux que pendant du montage video), le coté bruyant de la tour, et également l'assiette de spaghetti derrière la-dite tour (les câbles pour ceux qui n'auraient pas saisis ).
J'ai eu la chance d'avoir des collègues qui ont sûs me conseiller. Malgrès les railleries continuelles de certaines personnes de mon entourage je pense pas avoir fais un mauvais choix. Mac OS X est une pure merveille, je fais exactement les mêmes choses qu'avec mon PC mais en mieux . Bon c'est vrai que niveau jeux c'est pas la joie, mais bon j'ai ma PS2 à coté donc ça compense largement.
Depuis il a reçu une carte Airport, une clé Bluetooth, je lui ai joint un disque dur externe de 160 Go, et depuis 1 semaine j'ai completer le tout avec un iPod Nano.

Bref je n'ai aucun regret, j'ai decouvert une machine sacrément puissante et fiable à un prix relativement raisonnable qui correspond exactement à mes besoins ainsi qu'une communauté qui m'as l'air très sympathique.


----------



## ebensatis (6 Novembre 2005)

et ceux qui te raillaient, une fois que tu leur a fait un epetite démo, ques ki zne pensent ?


----------



## gran-steak (6 Novembre 2005)

Et bien ils se retrouvent un peu l'air con, puisqu'en majorité ils causent sans savoir (comme 90% des gens). Mais bon pour garder leur fierté ils disent que Apple ils aiment pas, un point c'est tout, ça coûte cher, c'est pas aussi évolutif qu'un PC (C'est vrai qu'un iMac c'est limité mais bon il est tellement solide que je pense qu'il va me faire 5 ans facile). Ou bien ils disent que la prise en main de la souris à cause du bouton "unique" ça les derange. Bref pas beaucoup d'arguments percutants en général.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Novembre 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai été baigné par Les PC et les Windows. J'adorais ça mais plus je grandissais plus je trouvais ça nul. J'en avais marre des virus , des spywares et autres plantages et bugs en tout genre sur Windaube. J'ai ensuite vu mon frère utilisé un MAC et j'ai tout de suite adoré. Je lui ai posé dix mille questions et j'ai finalement craqué en Aout pour un Ibook G4 1.42 GHZ pour finalement le revendre 2 mois après pour un Imac G5 2 GHZ et alors là j'en suis tombé amoureux, je l'adore il est silencieux, beau , l'OS est super puissant fiable , magnifique aussi enfin tout le contraire de Windaube


----------



## Imaginus (6 Novembre 2005)

Linuxien de conviction,aucune raison ne m'amené à investir dans du materiel propriétaire et plutot couteux. Malgres des equivalents softwares gratuit et souvent plus aboutis je fus seduis par le hardware mac. L'integration parfaite du concept plug and play et la puissance des CPU G4 et G5.J'ai fais un test en achetant un mac mini debut fevrier par l'intermediaire de mon ami bossant pour un apple center et j'ai etait conquis par ce que je jugais comme maillon faible : Mac OS/X.Si Panther m'avait plus Tiger m'a definitivement convaincu qu'un editeur de software commercial peut faire les choses correctement.J'utilise toujours via X11 mes logiciels de predilection sous linux. J'ai revendu le mac mini pour investir moins d'un mois apres pour un Bi G5 2GHz. La config est a la hauteur de mes besoins de puissance et comble de l'ironie le powermac est devenu le point nevralgique de mon reseau intranet. 

Dans la foulée j'ai acheté des bornes airport express et seduit par Itunes je me suis offert un ipod mini.


----------



## biskott (6 Novembre 2005)

Ma première machine, ce fut un apple IIe. Après, j'ai eu un IIc, puis un IIgs. Finalement, je me suis tourné vers les PCs pour pouvroi jouer avec les copains (quelles bêtises on peut faire quand on est jeune !). 
Si je suis resté longtemps sur PC, c'est avant tout par besoin professionnel (je suis informaticien) et aussi parceque je n'avais pas les moyens de m'acheter le mac de mes rêves (vous prenez à chaque fois le plus cher, et vous y êtes ).
Un jour, j'ai réinstallé mon PC pour tester la dernière mouture kro$oftienne : en moins de 5 minutes j'ai été vérolé dans tout les sens... Comme je suis de moins en moins ammené à faire des test chez moi, j'ai switché sur Mac --> un rêve devenu réalité 

En résumé : j'ai toujours aimé le monde Mac, surtout à cause de club comme 'la pomme' à l'époque du IIgs. Aujourd'hui, j'en suis toujours fan pour le design comme pour le système. Et vous savez quoi ? J'ai toujours mon IIe et mon IIgs avec tout les softs (et y en a un paquet !)


----------



## jeromemac (6 Novembre 2005)

biskott a dit:
			
		

> Ma première machine, ce fut un apple IIe. Après, j'ai eu un IIc, puis un IIgs. Finalement, je me suis tourné vers les PCs pour pouvroi jouer avec les copains (quelles bêtises on peut faire quand on est jeune !).
> Si je suis resté longtemps sur PC, c'est avant tout par besoin professionnel (je suis informaticien) et aussi parceque je n'avais pas les moyens de m'acheter le mac de mes rêves (vous prenez à chaque fois le plus cher, et vous y êtes ).
> Un jour, j'ai réinstallé mon PC pour tester la dernière mouture kro$oftienne : en moins de 5 minutes j'ai été vérolé dans tout les sens... Comme je suis de moins en moins ammené à faire des test chez moi, j'ai switché sur Mac --> un rêve devenu réalité
> 
> En résumé : j'ai toujours aimé le monde Mac, surtout à cause de club comme 'la pomme' à l'époque du IIgs. Aujourd'hui, j'en suis toujours fan pour le design comme pour le système. Et vous savez quoi ? J'ai toujours mon IIe et mon IIgs avec tout les softs (et y en a un paquet !)



pareil mon pere aussi à toujours son apple IIe, magnifique machine déja...


----------



## biskott (7 Novembre 2005)

j'ai la nostalgie des vieux jeux du IIe : lode runner, Conan et tout et tout... Râââââh...


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2005)

biskott a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la nostalgie des vieux jeux du IIe : lode runner, Conan et tout et tout... Râââââh...



j'ai trouvé un emulateur ou on pouvait jouer à lode Runner et n'importe quel jeux du moment qu'on possede la rom...


----------



## Starjoin (7 Novembre 2005)

Et bien, ça va peut-être en faire sourire plus d'un. Mais l'argument principal de l'achat de mon Ibook 12", c'est le prix !
Trouver un ultraportable à moins de 1000¤, honnêtement j'y croyais pas quand je suis aller sur l'apple store par curiosité.
Bon, je vous rassure, il n'y a pas que le prix. Le design y ai pour beaucoup, ainsi que ma curiosité depuis déjà pas mal d'années pour le monde mac. Et une chose est sûr, je ne suis vraiment pas déçu !
Et comme dis plus haut, la communauté mac est aussi un argument auquel on ne pense pas forcément mais qui compte beaucoup.


----------



## biskott (7 Novembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé un emulateur ou on pouvait jouer à lode Runner et n'importe quel jeux du moment qu'on possede la rom...



Comment il s'appelle ?


----------



## guizmo47 (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

En fait le switch s'est fait un peu "de force", je m'explique !!!
Ma copine essaye de me faire passer chez Mac depuis de long mois déjà et j'ai du "y passer" car mon pc n'a pas accepté mon nouveau modem à tout faire genre "machinbox".
Donc je me suis résigner la mort dans l'âme à utiliser son mac... Depuis il est devenu mon mac ! Et elle est morte de rire quand elle m'entend chanter les louanges de Mac !
Voilà... Tout cela pour illustrer le proverbe : "Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis..." 
Je suis donc passé à un eMac 700mgh avec 256M de ram et je viens de me commander Tiger. En attendant le passage à Intel pour m'acheter une vrai machine de guerre (je dois avouer que le nouveau G5 me fait bien réver... Mais mon banquier me réveille régulièrement ! :rose: Snif...).
Ah au fait evidemment je ne regrette absolument rien  !!! Ah si... De ne pas avoir de Mac au boulot !!!!!...
Voilà l'histoire...
Salut à tous.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> En fait le switch s'est fait un peu "de force", je m'explique !!!
> Ma copine essaye de me faire passer chez Mac depuis de long mois déjà et j'ai du "y passer" car mon pc n'a pas accepté mon nouveau modem à tout faire genre "machinbox".
> ...



Félicitations à ta copine... 

En revanche pour Tiger, les 256Mo deRAM risquent d'être un peu juste...


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2005)

Je suis passé à 1.5 GB pour mon PowerBook et 1.128 GB pour mon iBook G4 800 MHz : je suis enfin pleinement satisfait !!

Pour le PB, le changement de carte mère semble avoir été bénéfique aussi 

Bref, côté RAM, il ne faut pas être chiche ...


----------



## apenspel (7 Novembre 2005)

Je suis arrivé au Mac après avoir "reçu" Photoshop 4 pour PC d'un voisin. J'ai voulu suivre des cours de PAO et en classe, il n'y avait que des Macs. Les profs pouvaient "prêter" l'une ou l'autre appli, je me suis donc tourné vers un iMac 266 Mhz violet pour arriver à suivre les cours de typo, principalement. Je n'ai jamais regretté Win95, sauf pour son Explorateur que je trouve encore supérieur à tout même dans Win XP. Du moins, non, pas supérieur, mais très simple d'usage. Il n'y a rien d'aussi complet qu'une fenêtre du Finder sous Tiger. Disons que j'ai regretté l'Exploarateur Windows lors de mon passage à Mac OS 8.5.


----------



## jeromemac (7 Novembre 2005)

biskott a dit:
			
		

> Comment il s'appelle ?



http://apple2.intergalactic.de/index.html


----------



## biskott (8 Novembre 2005)

merci


----------



## jeromemac (8 Novembre 2005)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> En fait le switch s'est fait un peu "de force", je m'explique !!!
> Ma copine essaye de me faire passer chez Mac depuis de long mois déjà et j'ai du "y passer" car mon pc n'a pas accepté mon nouveau modem à tout faire genre "machinbox".
> ...




bravo la cops   si je pouvais avoir la meme


----------



## DSP4 (20 Février 2007)

Rien que de voir le mac g dit adieu o pc incomparable


----------



## béber1 (21 Février 2007)

:rateau: tiens, que voilà un fil que je connaissais pas et qui vaut l'coup d'être déterré !

Allez les filles et gars, racontez-nous vos nuits d'angoisses, de prise de tête-à se-la-mettre-dans-l'frigo, votre agassement jusqu'à la révolte surealiste du passage au Mac :

_"Naoon mon P'tit! tu ne PEUX pas aller chez ces Gens-lààà...
-Si Maaam, plus rien dans la Vie ne m'importe, je me fous de TOuuuUT et je vais dorénavant chez les Tordus d'en face !
-Si tu fais çaaa.... Reviens chéri..._


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Février 2007)

Moi, malheureusement, je n'ai rien &#224; dire &#224; propos de cette question passionnante et originale. 

Je n'ai jamais eu de PC.

Je ne sais m&#234;me pas pas &#224; quoi &#231;a resemble. 

Mais je serais heureux de lire de nouveaux posts &#224; ce sujet. 

Pour parfaire mon instruction.


----------



## David_b (21 Février 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu de PC.
> 
> Je ne sais même pas pas à quoi ça resemble.


Depuis l'arrivée de Vista c'est encore plus différent (in English)
Je sais pas si le lien va fonctionner, si ça plante cliquez sur la vidéo "Windopws Vista"


----------



## David_b (21 Février 2007)

Sinon moi je suis pas "passé", ils cohabitent : PC au boulot, Mac chez moi. Enfin depuis peu...
Mon premier ordi c'était un Apple IIe, donc Apple et moi, ça remonte à longtemps 
Ca s'est arrêté à l'époque du système 8.5, avec un G3 Wallstreet (dégoûté par le SAV).

C'est OSX qui m'a fait revenir, je l'adore. Et depuis le passage à Intel on a des super machines puissantes (et pas bruyantes  ), sans tomber dans les tarifs des machines pro de Apple : ce que j'attendai


----------



## fred et sylvie (21 Février 2007)

Parce que je voulais une machine puissante et que j'avais envie de changer d'OS.

Mais:
Rien, non, je ne regrette rien...


----------



## jeromemac (21 Février 2007)

c'est marrant comme certains sujet ressorte, c sympa


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Février 2007)

....parce que j'ai vu Bill Gates quand j'&#233;tais plus petit et il m'a fait tr&#232;s peur, la nuit suivante j'ai r&#234;v&#233; qu'une Windows venait vers moi pour me d&#233;vorer  

 J&#233;romemac, long time no see ^^


----------



## clochelune (22 Février 2007)

pcq je m'ennuyais sur le PC, j'avais envie de  revenir au Mac (j'avais d&#233;but&#233; internet et l'ordinateur avec un iMac framboise sous OS 8.5) et j'ai &#233;t&#233; s&#233;duite par MacBook &#224; la Fnac quand je pensais au d&#233;part &#224; prendre un iMac... et je ne regrette en rien le choix de ce MacBook!!!!!
le PC sera pour ma m&#232;re, dans le salon, je m'en servirai peut-&#234;tre parfois pour la VOD mais c'est tout! je pr&#233;f&#232;re voir les DVD sur MacBook, c'est plus intime avec MacBook dans le lit ;-) et j'appr&#233;cie son clavier pour l'&#233;criture, c'est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able (sensuel m&#234;me! MacBook un second corps &#224; caresser, heu, bon, quand m&#234;me pas mais presque ;-)...

 je suis plut&#244;t ravie de ce retour aux sources, et Mac OS X, je d&#233;couvre tous les jours quand je m'y mets, sinon, tout est fluide et intuitif, je fonds!!! 
et quand j'ai des questions, vous &#234;tes tous l&#224;, alors c'est le pied!

avec MacBook, le bonnheur est revenu ;-)

(ah un Mac, contrairement &#224; un PC, je ne sais pourquoi, on s'y attache tr&#232;s vite...)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

C'&#233;tait en 2005 - le monde Mac &#233;tait pour moi un rep&#232;re de bobos un peu &#233;tranges...
Mais je voulais un ultra-portable pas cher et avec une batterie correcte (mon PC portable de l'&#233;poque tenait glorieusement 2h...)
En PC ultra-portable, &#224; l'&#233;poque, il y avait Sony - 2500 euros...

Et puis, un jour, &#224; me ballader &#224; la Fnac, dans les coins sombres du rayon informatique, que vois-je ?
Un 12" tout blanc.
1000 euros
Et les icones, en bas, quand je passe la souris dessus, elles grossissent, c'est joli...
Hop, questions au vendeur pour savoir si je pourrais faire avec un mac ce que je tentais de faire avec mon PC (super le vendeur) - oui !
Hop, carte bleue.

Ce n'est que apr&#232;s, &#224; l'usage, que je me suis rendu compte que OS X &#233;tait bien mieux pens&#233; que XP.

Voil&#224;.
Un caprice de bobo, quoi.


----------



## PER180H (22 Février 2007)

Pour ma part, c'est un passage forc&#233;, &#224; l'origine.
Avant, je ne connaissais que Windows, entendu parler de Linux vaguement et de Mac mais sans vraiment avoir touch&#233;.
Puis j'ai fait une th&#232;se, et j'ai eu la chance de tomber dans une &#233;quipe accro au Mac, alors que presque tout le reste du labo avait &#233;t&#233; converti PC &#224; cause d'un ou 2 informaticiens. J'&#233;tais donc dans une &#233;quipe de r&#233;sistants!
C'&#233;tait en 2000.
Alors quand il s'est agit de m'acheter un ordi pour mes 3 ans de th&#232;se, on m'a logiquement propos&#233; un Mac, histoire d'&#234;tre compatible avec le reste de l'&#233;quipe. Au d&#233;but, j'en voulais pas vraiment, car j'avais envisag&#233; un PC Linux (j'&#233;tais donc d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;fractaire &#224; Windows). Puis je me suis dit que je pourrais peut-&#234;tre installer Linux sur le Mac. Puis l'id&#233;e m'a pass&#233; : finalement, le Mac c'est s&#251;rement bien!
Avant l'ordi neuf, on m'a mis sur un vieux Quadra 610 en peu &#224; la traine, mais qui me suffisait pour lire les mails. Il devait tourner sous un OS 8, je me souviens plus.
Puis mon iMac G3 300MHz bleu indigo 7Go de DD (je sais plus combien de RAM.. peut-&#234;tre 64Mo)  est arriv&#233;! J'&#233;tais tout content!!
J'ai donc d&#233;couvert l'OS9, et je suis tomb&#233; sous le charme, direct! M&#234;me la souris mono-bouton me plaisait!

Un peu plus tard, j'y ai install&#233; OS X Jaguar, apr&#232;s avoir boost&#233; un peu la RAM. Et l&#224;, c'&#233;tait encore plus merveilleux!!
J'ai r&#233;dig&#233; ma th&#232;se sur TeXShop, fait ma pr&#233;sentation de soutenance (2003) sous Keynote, qui venait de sortir : les effets 3D (utilis&#233;s avec parcimonie quand m&#234;me) ont du bluffer tout le monde. Au moins, c'&#233;tait pas un banal povre point!! En plus, avec le PowerBook G4 de mon chef sur le bureau (il me l'avait pr&#234;t&#233; pour pr&#233;parer la soutenance, il avait aussi un eMac)

A la fin de tout &#231;a, j'&#233;tais triste de quitter mon iMac indigo, m&#234;me s'il &#233;tait un peu &#224; la ramasse.

Alors 2 mois apr&#232;s chez moi on (avec ma copine) a achet&#233; un iMac G4 1GHz avec Panther (qui venait de sortir).

Et c'est toujours  celui-ci que j'ai. Il marche encore pas trop mal, mais j'envisage sous peu d'acheter un MacBook Pro 15" 2,16GHz... ca me fait plaisir!

Pour conclure, je suis super content qu'on m'aie "forc&#233;" &#224; switcher. Je pense que j'&#233;tais dans un &#233;tat d'esprit classsique : je ne connais que Windows, qui me broutte tous les jours, mais je ne souhaite raisonnablement pas me lancer dans une nouvelle aventure, mais au fin fond, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; le faire.
Apr&#232;s, il faut un d&#233;clic : soit un pote qui en a un et qui fait une d&#233;mo, l'occasion d'utiliser &#231;a au boulot, ou autre chose.
Et une fois que le pas est franchi, c'est que du bonheur!


----------



## labeille (22 Février 2007)

Pour ne plus avoir de problèmes de virus et aussi parce que les mac sont magnifiques


----------



## béber1 (22 Février 2007)

mmm, &#231;a s'tient...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2007)

C'&#233;tait pour essayer : j'ai attendu que Mac OS X m&#251;risse [jusqu'&#224; OS 9, je n'aimais pas le syst&#232;me d'Apple] et essay&#233; avec un iBook/Panther.
Mais je n'utilisais plus Ouinedoze depuis longtemps (Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris, BeOS, QNX, ...), sauf sur certains serveurs au bureau.
Enfin un UNIX avec une interface bien pens&#233;e. C'est ce qui m'a convaincu.


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2007)

OS sans aucun virus, ni spyware, plus &#224; me faire chi** de faire balayage anti virus , spyware et tout le tintouin, OS super beau, design n&#233;norme, Hardware d'une beaut&#233; ahurissante, pas cher.

Ne plante pas


----------



## fla (23 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, j'ai fait l'inverse: d'abord un inconditionnel du Mac (premier ordinateur était un Apple III ca date maintenant) sur lequel on développait en basic.
Puis après les études et l'immersion dans le monde professionnel, le passage obligé vers Windows, mais surtout les applis qui tournent sous Windows et notamment Office.
Mais toujours un Mac (Powerbook ou Performa) en coin.
Et lorsque l'ère internet est arrivé, repassage massif vers le Mac, bien qu'étant devenu un fan inconditionnel de MS Excel qui tourne mieux sous Windows (bien que la version Mac OS ne soit pas trop mal, mais limitée, en particulier au niveau des liaisons ODBC). Ennuyeux lorsque l'on doit développer des query d'Excel vers des bases de données...
Depuis le retour de Steve Jobs en particulier, un retour à 100% vers Apple, avec en point de mire des matériels tels que Powerbook, MacBook et autre MacBook Prod... Bientôt un iMac...

En clair, on passe au Mac parce que c'est un choix que l'on fait quelque soit la raison. Les PC ne sont pas mieux ou moins bien, mais offrent d'autres fonctionnalités. Chacun se reconnaît dans ces éléments.

Mon (humble) avis est que les critères de ce choix reposent sur un nimbre de facteurs personnels. Si on aime le détail, la création et que l'on est plutôt porté vers l'efficacité opérationnelle alliée à la simplicité, on aura plutôt tendance à se diriger vers le Mac. Le PC offre une solution qui tend plus à appeler notre côté rigoureux (hémisphère gauche du cerveau) allié à notre volonté de complexifier des situations parce qu'on essaye de trop les gérer au lieu de les vivre. 

Bref, un PC est une machine, alors qu'un Mac est un ordinateur...

A vous de choisir.


----------



## David_b (23 Février 2007)

fla a dit:


> Mon (humble) avis est que les critères de ce choix reposent sur un nimbre de facteurs personnels. Si on aime le détail, la création et que l'on est plutôt porté vers l'efficacité opérationnelle alliée à la simplicité, on aura plutôt tendance à se diriger vers le Mac. Le PC offre une solution qui tend plus à appeler notre côté rigoureux (hémisphère gauche du cerveau) allié à notre volonté de complexifier des situations parce qu'on essaye de trop les gérer au lieu de les vivre.


Hé bé... tu t'aventures pas un peu loin dans la capilosécation subatomique, non ?  
Ceci dit, si tu as raison, ça explique pourquoi j'ai des PC et des Mac alors ? j'ai 2 hémisphères  


Pour moi, la simplicité/efficacité c'est ni un Mac ni un PC : c'est un Bic et bloc de feuilles: jamais de plantage, pas de SAV, pas de batterie, marche même sous la pluie (ok, pas longtemps )
Et la créativité, ben c'est ce qui fait courrir le bic sur la feuille ou mes doigts sur le clavier... Et y courrent pas souvent, je dois dire. 
L'ordinateur, pour moi au moins, c'est rien de plus que du confort et de la facilité (copier/coller, annuler, révisions, etc. c'est mieux que des ratures).



fla a dit:


> Bref, un PC est une machine, alors qu'un Mac est un ordinateur...
> 
> A vous de choisir.


Pour moi ce sera une Chimay, merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

fla a dit:


> &#233;tant devenu un fan inconditionnel de MS Excel


Vraiment ?
Tu ne dis pas &#231;a pour frimer, au moins ?

Tu dois avoir un h&#233;misph&#232;re en plus alors.


----------



## jeromemac (23 Février 2007)

fla a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai fait l'inverse: d'abord un inconditionnel du Mac (premier ordinateur était un Apple III ca date maintenant) sur lequel on développait en basic.
> Puis après les études et l'immersion dans le monde professionnel, le passage obligé vers Windows, mais surtout les applis qui tournent sous Windows et notamment Office.
> ...



je te remercie de ton temoignage, et je tien à te dire que ça:

*



			Bref, un PC est une machine, alors qu'un Mac est un ordinateur...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
c'est à ENCADRER


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

Pour pas faire comme les autres.


----------



## plogoff (24 Février 2007)

Pour détroner Georges Abitbol et devenir "L'Homme le plus Classe du Monde"...
çela me semblait impossible avec un PC .




*Mon Switch*


----------



## fusion (24 Février 2007)

Et bien après n'avoir pratiqué que sur win pendant toute ma vie, il m'a fallut que qq minutes passées l'année dernière sur un mac et Tiger pour tomber sous le charme de cette OS. Si bien les 1ers os mac était très terne et pas très "sex", avec tiger c'est le pied!!(c'est également arrivé à un pote à moi!!). C'est clean, easy, sans prise de tête (hormis qq exceptions! très rares!), intuitif, joli, puissant et à notre service...

là j'attends avec impatience leopard. tout ce que je peux dire c'est qu'on peut dire tout et n'importe quoi sur les pc et les macs, faire des super tournures de phrases etc... mais le plus important ici c'est d'essayer tout simplement. Que ceux qui sont assez intelligents pour avoir l'ouverture d'esprit suffisante à s'essayer à de nouvelles choses tentent le coup et essayent. En général qd on en arrive là, on n'est pas déçu.


----------



## Gordie Lachance (8 Mars 2007)

Passer sur mac    . Pas d'hésitation !!! Fini les crises !


----------



## tbr (30 Avril 2007)

Plutôt que de ré-écrire un long speech, j'ai déjà commis ceci http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151099

C'est assez long à lire mais suffisamment explicite. 

PS : résumé en gras (dans le texte du lien) pour les moins téméraires.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Avril 2007)

Je suis vendeur à mes heures perdus ^^ , et j'arrête pas de vendre un Mac , j'ai même réussi à faire changer d'avis un mec qui voulait un PC face à un Mac  .


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je suis vendeur à mes heures perdus ^^ , et j'arrête pas de vendre un Mac , j'ai même réussi à faire changer d'avis un mec qui voulait un PC face à un Mac  .



ca c'est fort :affraid:


----------



## fredop (22 Août 2007)

Bon, je vas faire remonter ce sujet avec les raisons de mon switch, peu ou prou dans l'ordre : 

- esthétique de la machine dans l'appartement
- absence (ou presque) de cables
- convivialité et esthétique (encore) d'OS X
- praticité, stabilité et pérennité de l'OS
- cadeau d'anniversaire de ma chérie (c'est presque la première raison) 
- la différence de prix avec les PC qui a chuté

Voila pour les raisons a priori. Pour les a posteriori, les mêmes mais en plus : 

- le silence époustouflant de la machine
- l'écran gigantesque
- le son cristallin et plutôt gros
- la rapidité et la fluidité d'exécution
- la rapidité au démarrage
- le clavier
- la philosophie générale de la machine et de l'OS. 

Vous l'aurez deviné, j'ai le dernier imac 24'. Avant ça, un P4 plutot bien doté mais flanqué d'un système à genoux... Et encore avant ça, un P3 préhistorique...


----------



## gege91 (23 Août 2007)

paceque IL N'Y A PAS MIEUX !!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeud (23 Août 2007)

Pas mal de reprendre ce fil!!!
Bon moi j'ai pas switcher encore mais je quitte windows pour toutes les raisons enoncees partout (instabilite, mentalite du monde pc enfin windows etc)


----------



## Manic (23 Août 2007)

Dans mon cas, je n'ai pas vraiment switcher, parce que j'ai encore mon PC et je l'utilise encore...

Mais une chose: je ne pense pas que OSX soit le Saint-Graal des systèmes d'exploitation. Mon PC sous Windows XP ne plante pas plus que mon Mac. Je n'ai pas de virus et pas de spyware. Les seuls problèmes que j'ai eu sont de nature matériel: disque dur qui a flanché au bout de 2 ans et un des ventilateurs du boîtier qui a cessé de fonctionner normalement, mais ça peut arriver à tout le monde ce genre de chose.

Je pense que le 3/4 des gens qui se plaignent des problèmes des «PC» (parce qu'un Mac est un PC en soit) ne savent tout simplement pas se servir correctement de leur ordinateur.


----------



## Skeud (23 Août 2007)

C'est faux...enfin c'est pas vrai


----------



## dmo95 (24 Août 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, de même j'ai switch il y a peu et je suis ravis de mon MacBook, avant j'avais un shuttle, et je penses de même que Manic sur le fait que je n'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes (même si je formatais tous les 8 à 10 mois  mais pour le moment j'ai pas encore assez de recul avec mac). En revanche je tien à te corriger manic :


> parce qu'un Mac est un PC en soit


Mac et PC sont deux types de machines et n'ont rien àvoir l'une avec l'autre bien qu'avec les mac équipés d'Intel on pourrais s'y perdre mais il reste encore tellement de différences de concéption !!


----------



## David_b (24 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Mac et PC sont deux types de machines et n'ont rien àvoir l'une avec l'autre



Ha bon ? tu peux expliquer ? Auant que je sache, ce sont les mêmes composants (à part le bios/EFI et encore), fabriqués dans les mêmes usines.
La seule véritable différence est double:
Le système d'exploitation : OS X est... mieux 8)
ET
le fait que Apple décide elle-même quel composants entrent dans chaque modèle de Mac.


----------



## Skeud (24 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> je n'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes (même si je formatais tous les 8 à 10 mois




Parce que pour toi ca c'est pas deja un GROS probleme???


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Août 2007)

Je ne sais m&#234;me pas comment on formatte sur MAC OS X   et &#231;a fait 2 ans que je suis sur OS X


----------



## dmo95 (24 Août 2007)

Bah en soit c'est pas un gros problème puisque c'était volontaire... enfin si c'est un problème !!  Puis c'était forcément suite a une perte de performances donc... c'est un GROS problème


----------



## Manic (24 Août 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> et je penses de même que Manic sur le fait que je n'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes (même si je formatais tous les 8 à 10 mois


Je n'avais pas formater mon PC pendant 2 ans avant que ce soit mon disque dur qui me lâche complètement.


----------



## jahrom (24 Août 2007)

Manic a dit:


> Je pense que le 3/4 des gens qui se plaignent des problèmes des «PC» (parce qu'un Mac est un PC en soit) ne savent tout simplement pas se servir correctement de leur ordinateur.



D'un autre coté trouves-tu "normal" d'avoir à s'y connaitre en informatique pour utiliser un ordinateur ??
Tu imagines qu'on te vendent une voiture, et que tu dois savoir monter et démonter le moteur tout seul pour que ça fonctionne correctement ??

C'est la grande différence entre PC et MAC.
Sur MAC pas besoin de savoir comment ça marche pour le faire fonctionner...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2007)

Ni d'avoir son permis, d'ailleurs.


----------



## David_b (24 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ni d'avoir son permis, d'ailleurs.



ouf ! Ca m'arrange


----------



## isoyann (24 Août 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Bon, je vas faire remonter ce sujet avec les raisons de mon switch, peu ou prou dans l'ordre :
> 
> - esthétique de la machine dans l'appartement
> - absence (ou presque) de cables
> ...



Pareil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flor (24 Août 2007)

Pour dire la raison cest pas compliqué je suis curieux donc jai acheté un mac mini quant ils sont sortis et que jai toujours dailleurs et j'ai acheté un G5 et j'entend un imac 

Mais je trouve que la nouvelle politique du mac ce rapproche de plus en plus du pc ( vas faire hurler ça lol) on peut commencer a changé certaine pièce etc. 
Dans pas longtemps il ny aura juste le logo de Apple pour différencier dun pc    

Enfin bref jaime les deux  même si des fois Windows prend la tête


----------



## julien.alkaza (24 Août 2007)

Comme au dessus....Je suis curieux....
J'ai achet&#233; un Imac 24" en remplacement d'un PC...J'en suis tomb&#233; raide dingue love dans les 4 premi&#232;res heures d'utilisation....Et de l&#224;, j'ai achet&#233; un macbook pour remplacer mon portable!

Faisez comme nous, SWITCH&#233;!!!! :king:


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> D'un autre cot&#233; trouves-tu "normal" d'avoir &#224; s'y connaitre en informatique pour utiliser un ordinateur ??
> Tu imagines qu'on te vendent une voiture, et que tu dois savoir monter et d&#233;monter le moteur tout seul pour que &#231;a fonctionne correctement ??



Ben un minimum, quand m&#234;me...

Pour ce qui est de la voiture, sans aller jusqu'&#224; savoir la d&#233;monter, il faut quand m&#234;me avoir appris &#224; la conduire.


Je veux bien croire que le Mac est globalement facile &#224; utiliser, mais il faut quand m&#234;me un minimum d'apprentissage.

Attention de ne pas tomber dans les raisonnements simplistes...


----------



## vaniry (24 Août 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> Salut à tous, j'ai lancer un sujet qui posait la même question mais pour micro$oft,&lt;BR&gt;il est vrai que ça à un peu dériver sur MAC vs PC, alors ici j'aimerais que les gens&lt;BR&gt;qui sont passer sur Mac alors qu'ils avaient un PC m'explique pourquoi... ça serait&lt;BR&gt;interessant pour les gens qui ne voyent pas plu loin que leur nez...&lt;BR&gt;Merci d'avance



Salut
en ce qui me concerne, je viens d'acquérir mon premier MAC après une expérience de 15 ans environ de PC. en fait, j'ai débuté par un stage d'initiation à l'informatique où on m'a présenté les deux outils. j'ai d'abord eu l'impression d'avoir un penchant pour PC mais j'ai appris sur les deux. et puis mon job m'a offert l'opportunité de travailler sur mac. c'était les vieux, de la génération des machines assez petites et compactes ou l'écran était intégré sur un bloc avec le clavier ; je ne sais plus comment il s'appelait. 
ça n'a pas été un vrai problème mais quand il a fallu m'équiper pour la maison, je suis revenu à PC. j'ai longtemps travaillé dessus, jusqu'à m'y habituer vraiment et puis j'ai même rejeté le mac. et puis on m'en a pas mal parlé, il paraissait que c'était quand même vachement mieux, et puis je faisais de la musique, et on a commencé à me semer le doute.
alors j'ai essayé, à l'occasion, à droite à gauche, mais jamais convaincue.

et puis une copine m'a prêté son ibook qu'elle n'utilisait plus pour me faire la main et essayer puisque j'y pensais tant. et là, ça a été la révélation ! j'ai trouvé ça vachement plus au point que les années d'avant ; et puis surtout plus compatible avec le monde omniprésent du PC.
j'ai voulu étendre la mémoire de l'ibook et il a commencé à déconner. je me suis sentie frustrée et coupée dans mon élan alors j'ai décidé de m'acheter le dernier.
j'ai donc acquis le mois dernier mon premier macbook et j'avoue qu'après une petite semaine de tatonnement à essayer de perdre mes automatismes, je suis de plus en plus ravie.
je crois bien même que je ne peux plus m'en passer ! apparemment l'essayer c'est l'adopter.
je trouve l'interface beaucoup plus simple. je trouve le système beaucoup plus stable et je travaille beaucoup plus sereinement. en plus la machine est plus petite et moins lourde et l'autonomie plus sérieuse (bien que nettement moins bonne avec le macbook qu'avec l'ibook).
voilà.
à bientôt
V.


----------



## Manic (25 Août 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> D'un autre coté trouves-tu "normal" d'avoir à s'y connaitre en informatique pour utiliser un ordinateur ??


Connaître son matériel et le bon fonctionnement de son système d'exploitation est nécessaire en ce qui me concerne. À la place de toujours dire que Windows c'est de la merde, il faudrait plutôt regarder la manière dont il est utiliser. Pourquoi est-ce que mon PC sous XP fonctionne très bien alors que d'autres personnes ont des problèmes à répétition?


----------



## flor (25 Août 2007)

Manic a dit:


> Connaître son matériel et le bon fonctionnement de son système d'exploitation est nécessaire en ce qui me concerne. À la place de toujours dire que Windows c'est de la merde, il faudrait plutôt regarder la manière dont il est utiliser. Pourquoi est-ce que mon PC sous XP fonctionne très bien alors que d'autres personnes ont des problèmes à répétition?


 
90% de la planete utilise windows donc quelque part pas si merdique que ca


----------



## moonwalk9r (25 Août 2007)

C'est à méditer...

Après tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en fait, c'est sûr windows est stable quand on regarde ses mail et qu'on traine sur les forums et un mac aussi.

Mais quand on commence à faire de l'encodage, du toshop, montage vidéo, ya pas dire on connait tous le favori et surtout au niveau de l'utilisation quotidienne, je trouve que osx est aussi bien plus agréable à utiliser, même comparé à un windows qui ne plante pas

Juste pour dire qu'il y a un fossé entre un os qui ne plante pas, qui fonctionne corectement, et un os véloce, pratique et agréable.


----------



## flor (25 Août 2007)

Comme un truc que je pige pas chez les mactiste ( je sais pas si on dis comme ça ) il achète de belle bécane  style macpro  et il achète un écran  mac 24 pouce alors que sur le marché il y a 100 fois mieux  style eizo part exemple cest comme acheté une Ferrari  et lui collé des pneu  réchappé  ( Je vais me faire étripé    )
 je pense quant on achète une belle machine comme le macpro on lui offre aussi un bon écran enfin cest mon avis perso


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Manic a dit:


> Conna&#238;tre son mat&#233;riel et le bon fonctionnement de son syst&#232;me d'exploitation est n&#233;cessaire en ce qui me concerne. &#192; la place de toujours dire que Windows c'est de la merde, il faudrait plut&#244;t regarder la mani&#232;re dont il est utiliser. Pourquoi est-ce que mon PC sous XP fonctionne tr&#232;s bien alors que d'autres personnes ont des probl&#232;mes &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition?


Donc il faut savoir comment il fonctionne pour qu'il tourne bien ? c'est exactement ce qu'il dit&#8230;  



flor a dit:


> 90&#37; de la planete utilise windows donc quelque part pas si merdique que ca


Superbe argument. Enfin phrase. Tu ach&#232;tes un Pc tu as Windows, pas le choix ! &#224; moins de faire un effort de recherche ou une proc&#233;dure de remboursement. C'est un truc que tu peux lire lire sur tous les sites web du monde, pc compris&#8230;

Pourquoi crois-tu que les fabricants de hardware ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u de vista car il a pas augment&#233; suffisamment leurs ventes ?



flor a dit:


> Comme un truc que je pige pas chez les mactiste ( je sais pas si on dis comme &#231;a ) il ach&#232;te de belle b&#233;cane  style macpro  et il ach&#232;te un &#233;cran  mac 24 pouce alors que sur le march&#233; il y a 100 fois mieux  style eizo part exemple c&#8217;est comme achet&#233; une Ferrari  et lui coll&#233; des pneu  r&#233;chapp&#233;  ( Je vais me faire &#233;trip&#233;    )
> je pense quant on ach&#232;te une belle machine comme le macpro on lui offre aussi un bon &#233;cran enfin c&#8217;est mon avis perso


Tu as des stats sur ce genre de choses ? &#231;a m'int&#233;rresse.


----------



## flor (25 Août 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> C'est à méditer...
> 
> Après tout dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en fait, c'est sûr windows est stable quand on regarde ses mail et qu'on traine sur les forums et un mac aussi.
> 
> ...


 
tout a fait d'accord avec toi pour ca que j'ai acheté mac mais  coté pc ou tu extrapol


----------



## jodido (25 Août 2007)

Moi j'ai switché par curiosité, j'en suis ravi meme si je ne saute pas au plafond comme d'autre macFan.
Ce que j'apprécie le plus c'est la très grande classe du matos


----------



## flor (25 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Donc il faut savoir comment il fonctionne pour qu'il tourne bien ? c'est exactement ce qu'il dit&#8230;
> 
> 
> Superbe argument. Enfin phrase. Tu ach&#232;tes un Pc tu as Windows, pas le choix ! &#224; moins de faire un effort de recherche ou une proc&#233;dure de remboursement. C'est un truc que tu peux lire lire sur tous les sites web du monde, pc compris&#8230;
> ...


 
pas besoin de stats suffit de lire les forum mac ici ou ailleurs  

Je d&#233;fend pas plus Windows que mac car quant je lis que sur un mac ta juste a l&#8217;allum&#233; et pas besoin de permis pour le faire fonctionn&#233; je vois beaucoup de demande pour t-elle ou t-elle d&#233;pannage ou renseignement comme quoi hein rien n&#8217;est facile dans la vie car il y a que sur les forum mac ici ou ailleurs  que l&#8217;on attaque les gens du monde pc &#231;a me fait pens&#233; au petit caniche face a un rottweiller qui aboie de peur ( alors la je me fait lynch&#233;   c'est de l'humour je pr&#233;cise :love: )
mais faut remarqu&#233; que les mac glisse doucement mais sur ment vers le monde pc  on commence a le voir aux  machine mac
mais bon j&#8217;aime les deux les mac et pc 
mais je suis pas fan de mac ni de windows je prend le bon de chaque cot&#233;


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Tu parles d'un clich&#233; &#224; l'aide d'un clich&#233;, c'est tout ce que je vois&#8230; tu sais, en 2007, les trolls n'utilisent plus "je vais me faire lyncher" en sus de "j'aime les deux"&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2007)

Ma petite Flor, que tu sois sur Mac ou PC, active le correcteur d'orthographe 

La présentation globale n'est que le reflet de la pensée: un peu dispersée 

sur le fond, SM m'a devancé


----------



## flor (25 Août 2007)

Je connaissais d&#233;j&#224; a l&#8217;avance vos r&#233;ponse dommage mais le style tu fait plein de faute ou du style on utilise plus &#231;a en 2007 ( je savais pas qu&#8217;il y avais une mode lol)  limite limite  le niveau :mouais: pour des gens qui ce prenne pour le nombril du monde du faite qu&#8217;il poss&#232;de 1 mac vous avez pas invent&#233; l&#8217;intelligences bien ce que je disais plus haut le caniche et le rottweiler  
Pour les fautes je suis d&#8217;accord faudra que tu me dise celui que tu utilise  
Et surtout redescendez sur terre rester simple et humble un mac ou un pc  ne sont que des machines 
je vous souhaite un bon W.E ( sans rancune  :love: )

 Tu pourrais &#233;viter d'&#233;crire en tout petit (taille 3) et mettre en taille 4 comme tout le monde ?
Merci


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

C'est bien ce que je dis : tu arrives avec ta proposition que tu estimes vraie et non discutable, en avan&#231;ant a priori que les gens vont mal le prendre, pour rajouter que c'est des obtus (et tu le savais d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'avance&#8230. Troll connu.

Mais quand on te demande un argument : rien*. C'est ce qui est inqui&#233;tant, tu ne te rends m&#234;me pas compte que tu trolles.

*ah si ! pas besoin de stats suffit de lire les forum mac ici ou ailleurs > c'est bien ce que je fais et pourquoi je t'ai fais la remarque.


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2007)

flor a dit:


> Pour les fautes je suis daccord faudra que tu me dise celui que tu utilise



moi je n'en ai pas besoin:rateau:


----------



## paltrow (25 Août 2007)

Pour moi déja il me fallais un nouvel ordi, et un portable tan qu'a faire pour mes études, windows me gavais énormément, long, bug, il faut toujour mettre les mains dans le camboui pour se démerder, sans compter les virus et autres, le fait de devoir formater régulierement .

j'avais essayé linux mais sans grandes convictions, plutot chian à gérer etc, jusqu'au jour ou une amie m'as dit "moi j'aimerais beaucoup avoir un mac" alors que je ne connaissais pas, à part de nom. Je me suis renseigné, allé sur le site d'apple, et je crois que je suis devenu amoureu dessuite, car vu comment c'étais présenté, j'ai pas compris pourquoi on vendais encore windobe.

donc voila j'ai économisé pour me payer un macbook et je peut vous dire que la différence se fait sentir, et j'en suis super heureu.


----------



## raphpascual (25 Août 2007)

Je suis passé au Mac parce que je trouvai les icônes plus jolies que sur PC  
Raph.


----------



## julien.alkaza (25 Août 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Je suis passé au Mac parce que je trouvai les icônes plus jolies que sur PC
> Raph.



Ca c'est une vraie raison! :mouais:


----------



## Exxon (25 Août 2007)

Un raz le bol général des reinstal a cause de bug de mettre a jour l antivirus et firewall et j'avais envie d'une machine stylé...

Un tout que j'ai retrouvé dans l'imac.


----------



## CBi (25 Août 2007)

Pourquoi je suis pass&#233; au mac :

- AVANT =
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- APRES =
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(bon je triche un peu, la copie d"&#233;cran ne vient pas de mon ibook palourde   )


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Août 2007)

, j'espère pour toi car avec ton 'tit iBook G3 au vu de toutes les applis d'ouvertes t'es pas dans la mer**


----------



## voyager007 (27 Août 2007)

Salut à tous, à la grande question pourquoi passer du PC au Mac, je l'ai fait tout simplement parce que au taf on  a un PowerBook G4 15 pouces et que c'est silencieux et que ça fonctionne bien. Voilà pourquoi mon Pc me boude car je l'allume seulement une fois par mois pour les bugs et voir si il fonctionne toujours. A oui, je me suis offert un PowerBook G4 15 pouces d'occasion et demain je l'emmène pour lui mettre 2 gigas de ram.


----------



## simpsomania (28 Août 2007)

Grace a Vista


----------



## Exxon (28 Août 2007)

simpsomania a dit:


> Grace a Vista


 
+1


----------



## David_b (28 Août 2007)

En bref : merci Bill Gate


----------



## julien.alkaza (28 Août 2007)

C'est vrai ca.....Steve devrait remercier Bill d'avoir sorti un si bel (hum ) OS...


----------



## Rob'pom (28 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Pourquoi je suis passé au mac :
> 
> - AVANT =
> 
> ...



c'est aussi ma raison  

Il arrive que j'aille trop vite sur mon ancien PC (sur le net  ) et en 1 seconde BOOM 

Vive l'iMac :love: 2 ans de mac et comblé


----------



## Alesc (28 Août 2007)

Tout récent switcher, je suis passé à Mac parce que je devais renouveler ma machine, et que j'ai eu pas mal de galères avec mon PC.  
Quand j'ai monté ma précédente config, j'avais acheté des composants puissants, de qualité, j'avais installé un système aux petits oignons, sans rien mettre de superflu, et paf, deux cartes graphiques qui crament, SAV en Asie qui met à chaque fois un mois pour réparer ou changer la carte...  
Une fois que les pannes se sont arrêtées, je me dis que je vais enfin profiter de ma machine, et bien non... J'ai ma carte son haut de gamme spécial g4m3rZ qui marche mal sur la moitié de mes jeux, plus un pilote de souris qui me fait un écran bleu tous les 3 jours...
J'aimais bien XP, l'OS en lui-même était stable, mais le gros souci, c'est qu'on est dépendant du moindre pilote merdique, puisque avec la conception d'XP, ils ont accès au kernel... Et j'en ai eu, croyez-moi ! Creative et Logitech sont des bons spécialistes...

Et si je renouvelais ma config, ça m'enquiquinait de me lancer dans Vista : il a l'air chouette et efficace, mais il est trop cher, trop lourd, et d'avoir fait deux versions différentes pour les 32 bits et 64 bits, c'est réellement le moyen-âge...
J'ai donc eu envie d'un truc nouveau que j'allume et qui marche, et mon tout nouvel :love: iMac:love: correspond en tout point à ça ! Tout est cohérent, le matériel et le logiciel cohabitent en paix, on n'a qu'à allumer et c'est parti !

D'ailleurs, après avoir reçu le bestiau, je faisais mon transfert de fichier, mon HDD externe copiait les données sur le Mac, et mon PC m'a fait un bel écran bleu d'adieu !  Jusqu'au bout !  
Et je me suis bien fait à Mac OS, qui est robuste, astucieux et vraiment très chouette ! Tout a été pensé pour l'utilisateur, c'est vraiment confortable ! On doit réapprendre à faire simple, c'est marrant...  
La seule déconvenue de mon switch, ce sont le pilote et le logiciel de mon scanner Epson, qui ont été développés avec les pieds pour Mac OS X : il était deux fois plus rapide et deux fois plus stable sur XP... 
Mais bon, le bilan est franchement positif, je suis un utilisateur comblé.


----------



## CBi (30 Août 2007)

Rob'pom a dit:


> Il arrive que j'aille trop vite sur mon ancien PC (sur le net  ) et en 1 seconde BOOM



Non, Boom, sûrement pas... Paf ! peut-être, ou alors bang !, ou pschitt !, mais Boom, c'est autre chose =

[YOUTUBE]r8L39UwOS-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jeromemac (30 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Non, Boom, sûrement pas... Paf ! peut-être, ou alors bang !, ou pschitt !, mais Boom, c'est autre chose =


----------



## chandy (30 Août 2007)

Ma mère voulait un portable, comme elle me passait son temps à me demander pleins de trucs, je me suis dis "on va lui prendre un macbook, il parait que c'est plus simple, j'aurais la paix"

Au final la prise en main c'est pas vraiment son fort, du coup elle a tourné pendant presque 1 an sous bootcamp :rateau: 

Et donc moi pour le coup je ne m'interessais pas spécialement au petit blanc, et puis un jour j'ai ouvert les yeux  Du coup maman a récupéré un Dell (qui marche au poil d'ailleurs !) et moi le petit macbook, boosté à 2go de ram et 120Go de disque dur

Depuis je suis heureux, j'élimine les pc un par un de la maison


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Septembre 2007)

Moi je suis passé sous Mac quand, enfin, ils ont daignés mettre l' adsl au milieu des vaches... Mon PC n'a pas supporter internet...  Réinstallation, Formatage, bug en tout genre, verblaster et un raz-le-bol de la taille d'un bon troupeau de mouton !

J'ai cherché, j'ai trouvé, et pour rien au monde je ne retournerais sous PC... 

Bonne continuation à tous...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Septembre 2007)

Parce que je déteste les tours.  

Même un Mac Pro j'aurais du mal... encore que coté tour ce n'est pas le plus moche, loin de là.  

Ce fut la première motivation.

Comme avec une belle fille, la première fois qu'on pose le regard sur elle : "something in the way she moves, attracts me like no other lover".

Et puis une fois qu'on a branché la machine, que nos coeurs font "boing"... :love: 

Maintenant, c'est Mac OS X pour la vie, et pas seulement pour le look.


----------



## lanceloth (1 Septembre 2008)

Je vais passer du PC au Mac.
Tout simplement parceque les PC sont lours, encombrent, font du bruits, et il y a des cables par tout !:mouais:
Et aprés il y a vista qui c'est transformé en limace dés que je l'ai testé.
Et depuis que j'ai un iPod (il y a 1 an) je m'intéraisse au produits Apple .


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2008)

le mythe du cable partout, on a peut pres la meme chose ici des que tu veux avoir une config basée sur du matériel externe 

apres, c'est sur, tu peux avoir que le cable d'alim de branché.
Pour ma part, j'ai 8 fils qui sortent de ma machine (pour 10 emplacements)


----------



## iYogi (1 Septembre 2008)

Sur le Mac on peut bosser tranquille sans avoir à se prendre la tête avec des conneries qui des fois durent une journée entière !


----------



## lanceloth (1 Septembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le mythe du cable partout, on a peut pres la meme chose ici des que tu veux avoir une config basée sur du matériel externe
> 
> apres, c'est sur, tu peux avoir que le cable d'alim de branché.
> Pour ma part, j'ai 8 fils qui sortent de ma machine (pour 10 emplacements)


Je parle des ordinateurs de bureau.


Mais les PC portables sont dans l'enssemble lourd.

PS: Tucpasquic : Ton blog ne marche pas.
PPS : iYogi : Tes chanssons sont trés joli !


----------



## bruno06 (1 Septembre 2008)

Je suis passé sur mac il y a de ça 4 ans ... lorsque je cherchais un ordi portable; je souhaitais voir autre chose que windows et je n'ai pas été déçu !

Du coup je me suis offert un imac aujourd'hui


----------



## miko974 (2 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas encore switché mais sa devrait se faire en octobre . Pourquoi j'ai choisi de passer au mac ?
En partie parce que le système est plus stable que windows (l'adéquation parfaite hardware-software n'y est pas pour rien), parce que les produits sont beaux et sobres ( il y en a aussi sur pc).
Mais en fait c'est surtout parce que j'ai vu des amis bosser sur mac cette année et j'ai été bluffé par la facilité avec laquelle on arrivait a réaliser des choses fantastiques, que ce soit une présentation keynote, une vidéo, un site web etc...

Je ne jette cependant pas la pierre au monde pc, je continuera a utiliser windows car j'aurai besoin de logiciels spécifique comme catiav5 ou pro ing.


----------



## daffyb (2 Septembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore switché mais sa devrait se faire en octobre . Pourquoi j'ai choisi de passer au mac ?
> En partie parce que le système est plus stable que windows (l'adéquation parfaite hardware-software n'y est pas pour rien), parce que les produits sont beaux et sobres ( il y en a aussi sur pc).
> Mais en fait c'est surtout parce que j'ai vu des amis bosser sur mac cette année et j'ai été bluffé par la facilité avec laquelle on arrivait a réaliser des choses fantastiques, que ce soit une présentation keynote, une vidéo, un site web etc...
> 
> Je ne jette cependant pas la pierre au monde pc, je continuera a utiliser windows car j'aurai besoin de logiciels spécifique comme catiav5 ou pro ing.


D'ailleurs ProEngineer tourne très bien via Bootcamp


----------



## rizoto (2 Septembre 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> D'ailleurs ProEngineer tourne très bien via Bootcamp



Il doit aussi tourner sur linux via bootcamp


----------



## Lizandre (2 Septembre 2008)

PC XT en 1984, Amiga fin des 80', PC montés main dans les 90', Dell début des 2000'. Et puis, un jour, j'en au eu marre, j'ai voulu un ordinateur que j'utilise au lieu d'entretenir.

Le monde Apple me faisait régulièrement rêver, mais hors de portée de mon compte en banque jusque là. Et puis, le pari OSX était loin d'être gagné.

En 2003 ou 2004, la transition OSX est une réussite, on commence à entendre parler de reprise de part de marché. Bref, c'est le moment de passer à l'acte et de quitter le monde de la bidouille.

Il y a aussi un autre facteur qui a précipité le passage vers le Mac, c'est l'effet halo iPod. J'étais un utilisateur pionnier des lecteurs à mémoire flash. Mais pendant des années, les logiciels de gestion de musique côté PC semblaient plsu conçus pour EMPÊCHER le transfert de musique PC->lecteur que pour le faciliter.

Bref, chaque achat était un exercice de frustration, jusqu'à ce que l'immaturité des produits me pousse vers le minidisc. Nous sommes à la fin des 90'.

Avec la sortie de l'iPod et d'iTunes (d'abord exclusivement sur Mac), j'ai vu le graal de ma recherche d'une solution musicale portative de qualité. Avec le désir de quitter le monde de la bidouille, ce fut ma deuxième grande motivation pour switcher vers 2003- 2004.

Enfin, troisième impulsion : le design. En quittant mon studio d'étudiant, j'ai voulu créer un environnement de qualité. Comme j'adoooore la technique, je vis entouré de matériels (ordi, hifi, etc.). A partir d'un certain point, vivre au milieu d'objets technologiques tout en conservant un endroit accueillant (pour les autres =), pas de mystère, ça réclame un design de dingue. Et franchement, même encore aujourd'hui, y a pas photo.


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Voici mon magnifique bureau plein de cable


----------



## shanggla (2 Septembre 2008)

De mon côté j'ai connu les joies de l'informatique avec un amstrad et le basic,toute petite dans les années 80. J'ai ensuite toujours été entourée de pc,de l'école au lycée. En janvier, je me suis acheté un sony vaio sous vista (beurk) pour mon travail. A cause des échanges de données fréquents dans mon taf, j'ai choppé plein de virus, même parfois sans savoir comment, bref j'ai du reformater la bête des tonnes de fois, et j'ai perdu plein de données. Un jour,va savoir pourquoi, j'ai regardé les pubs mac...très convainquantes! Et puis j'ai commencé à fouiner sérieusement sur le forum macgé... Et là j'ai compris ! Tu ne veux plus de prises de tête? Tu veux un mac ! J'ai accueilli mon macbook récemment, c'est beau, c'est fluide, c'est hyper rapide, c'est simple, ça te demande pas 15 autorisations dès que tu veux faire le moindre truc, fini les virus et les mises à jour qui durent des plombes, bref je suis TRES satisfaite... Seul tout petit petit bémol, malgré toutes les attentions que je lui porte, le macbook se raye rien qu'en le regardant... Mais bon étant donné le confort d'utilisation qu'il m'apporte, c'est rien... Donc voilà,pour ceux qui hésitent encore, foncez!!!


----------



## dr-koopa (2 Septembre 2008)

moi m'as mère a eu un mac avant moi et j'avoue que je me moquait pas mal en critiquant mac !! mais il ne faut pas juger quand on ne connais pas et j'ai essayé puis adoré !!!! Simplicité, ergonomie,... mac a plein d'avantages !! 

ps: pour ma part le swich a été plus simple vu que je ne joue pas sur ordi


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Depuis que j'ai vus le Macbook, je fonce dessus ! Le chemin est périlleux, encore 1000euros a gagner !
Et plus,tard je prendrais un iMac.


----------



## Karb0ne (2 Septembre 2008)

Ras le bol de windows surtout du vista, linux trop compliqué... et qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon raid 0 de mon pc :mouais::mouais::mouais: .
MAC c'est un peu mon graal (de geek), je l'ai fait, j'en suis content, il est beau, il est puissant, dernière génération de cpu intel, OS X est magique de simplicité, j'ai mis vista rose en bootcamp pour mes jeux (UT3, Trackmania,...).


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Ras le bol de windows surtout du vista, linux trop compliqué... et qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon raid 0 de mon pc :mouais::mouais::mouais: .
> MAC c'est un peu mon graal (de geek), je l'ai fait, j'en suis content, il est beau, il est puissant, dernière génération de cpu intel, OS X est magique de simplicité, j'ai mis vista rose en bootcamp pour mes jeux (UT3, Trackmania,...).



Ta compètement raison, vive Apple et Mac ! 
Mais, vista en BootCamp, sa dois demander beaucoup de ressource !

La config de mon Pc fixe(j'ai qu'un pc) :
Cg : Nvidia 7100Gs
Processeur : Intel Double Coeur 2,4Ghz
Mémoire : 3Go
Dd : 160 Go
Avec sa, windows vista tourne hyper  lentement :rateau::mouais: !

Ps: Moi aussi je joue a TrackMania !


----------



## rizoto (2 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ta compètement raison, vive Apple et Mac !
> Mais, vista en BootCamp, sa dois demander beaucoup de ressource !!



Non Vista via bootcamp. Ca fonctionne comme sur n'importe quel PC, en mieux


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Non Vista via bootcamp. Ca fonctionne comme sur n'importe quel PC, en mieux


Pourtant, Vista sur PC c'est Ultra Lent, tous les ordinateurs avec vista que j'ai testé sont lent, et ultra lent comparé a Leopard. Si sa marche mieu avec BootCamp, alors la apple a pensé a tout ! 
Merci Apple !


----------



## Ana Lara (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Moi j'ai choisie Mac book pro car j'ai un collègue qui m'a venté les mille et un merveille du Mac ,il me racontait tout en détail ,des précisions des possibilités, et la simplicité, et il n'arrêtait plus....ça m'a intriguée!!

Moi j'avais mon Pc Windows la grosse tour! Et mon ami à un portable trés pratique mais windows!

Alors je voulais un portable pour ne plus utilisé le sien! Alors je voulais un Mac

Lorsque je l'ai eu! j'étais perdu totalement! maintenant c'est mon ami qui est perdu lorsqu'il veut la prendre! Et ça me plaît!!!! ça!!!!

J'en suis contente!


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

C'est tres bien  ! Apple fais des heureux  ! Mais ce collegue avais un mac  ?


----------



## Ana Lara (2 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> C'est tres bien  ! Apple fais des heureux  ! Mais ce collegue avais un mac  ?




Elle étais une commande spéciale avec mesure spéciale!!!
Il savait exactement ce qu'il voulait!
Les caractéristique: je ne sais plus je ne retiens pas trop!:rose:


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

Je suis passé de PC à Mac après une bonne douzaine d'années... je ne connaissais pas l'univers Apple, mais alors pas du tout. Jusqu'à ce que je rencontre mon beau père qui en faisait l'apologie ! Un fanatique de plus me disais-je... Et puis un jour, il y a environ un an, je me dis allez hop ! beau papa montre moi un peu pourquoi c'est si bien un Mac ! Une demi heure a suffit pour que je sois conquis. Le cliquer-glisser presque inexistant sur windows (hormis pour déplacer un fichier d'un dossier à un autre...), les copies d'écran... des détails... Graver un CD avec photos, musiques, etc... c'en est carrément ludique sur Mac alors que sur PC il faut un geek à porter de main pour décrypter nero... Les redémarrage, les virus... Ras le bol ! La grosse tour qui fait du bruit, exit ! etc, etc...
Et depuis, je suis un heureux possesseur de l'iPhone et d'un iMac Intel...


----------



## lanceloth (2 Septembre 2008)

C'est que sur un mac, tout est intégré dés la sortie de la boite ! lol


----------



## Ptimouss (3 Septembre 2008)

Et surtout on n'a pas à faire le ménage dans toutes les cochonneries plus ou moins utiles livrées avec windows :google toolbar, yahoo toolbar... Certes, certains petits utilitaires spécifiques à chaque constructeur peuvent être intéressants, mais la grosse majorité des truc installés "en plus" de windows est bonne à mettre à la poubelle.

Il suffit de lire les forums pour voir que la première chose faite à l'achat d'une nouvelle machine est au mieux le nettoyage manuel de windows (avec les risques que cela comporte) et au pire une réinstallation complète personnalisée (dans la mesure où ces applis ne sont pas intégrées dans l'image de restauration)

Personnellement, je l'ai fait aussi et c'est quelque chose que je ne veux plus faire.


----------



## Karb0ne (3 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Ta compètement raison, vive Apple et Mac !
> Mais, vista en BootCamp, sa dois demander beaucoup de ressource !
> 
> La config de mon Pc fixe(j'ai qu'un pc) :
> ...



Non non vista fonctionne super fluidement sur le MBP avec seulement les 2Go de RAM d'origine. UT3 fonctionne vraiment nickel, tout est fond et aucun lags.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Tres bonne réactivitéde Vista aussi sur mon Macbook mi-2007 avec 2 go, et aucun écran bleu de la mort depuis l'achat.


----------



## suzerain (3 Septembre 2008)

Bon, ben moi j'ai pas autant d'ancienneté dans l'informatique que certains ici présent même si j'ai approché un commodore 64 ou un TO07 et que ça me plaisait bien, mais je n'avais pas les finances ni mes parents.

Si j'ai bien compris le sujet du post, il faut dire pourquoi on passe de PC à APPLE ou plutôt de Windows à mac.

Bref historique : Possesseur d'un Pc depuis "seulement" 6 ans plus par ignorance que toute autre raison (en 2002 j'ai investi un peu plus de 2000 dans un ordi+un ecran IIYAMA, une imprimante photo et un scanner à plat).
J'ai connu quelques déboires : Plusieurs versions de Windows : 2000, Millénium et enfin XP (le plus stable des 3)
Crash d'un DD avec à la clé sauvegarde de données sur CD car non équipé d'un graveur de DVD, réinstallation de Windows et de tous les pilotes nécessaires : une journée de boulot avec la restauration des données.
Panne de port USB : Arghhhhh, j'ai Internet en Wifi, et réparation peu onéreuse avec l'achat d'une carte PCI USB 2 qui hélas n'était pas acceptée par Windows (même mon dépanneur local y perdait son latin) et là encore seule solution formatage du DD et réinstallation de tout le toutim.

Et puis il y a quelques mois carte mère rendant l'âme.....
Las de tous ces aléas, je me suis dit : il va falloir casser de nouveau ta tirelire.
Verdict pour l'utilisation que j'en fais : Importation, gestion et retouche photo, bureautique, Internet mais pas ou très peu de jeux : 550 pour une unité centrale sans


----------



## suzerain (3 Septembre 2008)

Désolé pour la coupure.
Je disais donc 550 sans OS ou 700 avec Vista familial.
Puis un vendeur de chez Darty ( oui, oui il y en a de très bien) m'a demandé, alors que je reluquais un PC à 700, ce que je voulais en faire, puis m'a dit : Et pourquoi pas un Mac?
Et là, j'ai discuté pendant + d'une heure et demie, puis j'ai fait les comptes : 
Unité centrale 550 mini voire 700 avec Vista (et encore en version familiale) + un écran plat digne de ce nom en 20' 250 à 300..... Total 800 à 1000 alors qu'un IMac 20' coûte 999 et que lui il est équipé de toute une suite de programmes et de la toute dernière version d'OS.

Evidemment me diront les PCistes pour ce prix là t'as un processeur plus rapide et + de mémoire vive.
Mais voilà, c'est sans compter comme le disait une pub pas si lointaine : Sans maîtrise, la puissance n'est rien!
Dans le monde magique de Mac, pas besoin de drivers : mon vieux scanner, mon imprimante, mon hub, mon lecteur de cartes, mon appareil photo numérique tout cela est reconnu sans avoir à installer le moindre programme.
Ma connexion internet, Pfuit, effectuée en 3 mn montre en main.
Ma musique, hop dans Itunes.
Mes photos idem dans Iphoto
Mes sauvegardes : Dans time machine (avec un DD externe je vous l'accorde, mais ne nécessitant aucun pilote!)
Alors Messieurs les détracteurs, venez voir de l'autre côté avant de critiquer, je conçois que l'on puisse avoir un avis différent mais il faut pouvoir argumenter derrière.

A quoi sert autant de performances si vous devez "plomber" votre ordi avec un tas de pilotes et autres programmes plus ou moins compatibles?

Et depuis trois semaines que j'ai (enfin) mon Mac je n'y trouves que des avantages : simplicité d'utilisation (même si je conserves de vieux réflexes de PC, environnement professionnel oblige) esthétique, encombrement réduit, silence.

Voilà, le principal argument du prix soit disant plus cher chez Mac, ne tient pas vraiment la route en ce qui me concerne.

Prêtons donc une oreille un peu plus attentive à ces Mac Users qui nous entourent et qui expriment leur bonheur.
Un de mes collègues m'avait déjà fait part de celui-ci, mais je n'avais pas vraiment réalisé ni même prêté attention. 
En ce qui me concerne j'espères bien faire des émules même si l'on pourrait m'accuser de lobbying, je crois bien que je suis en train de devenir Mac Addict.

Signé Mac Max.


----------



## nroK (4 Septembre 2008)

Alors pourquoi etre passer sous mac ?

Par envie déjà, mais aussi parce que je devais passer à une machine professionnel qui me permette de bosser sans soucis sur les commandes, avant ca j'etais etudiant, si mon pc plantait c'etait pas trop grave...

A cause de Vista aussi, Windows xp etait très sympa, par contre vista n'est vraiment pas au point, il faut une putain de bécane pour le faire tourner, et meme avec 4 gigas de ram et la version 64 bits, j'arrive encore a planter minimum 1 fois par jour... ( chose que je n'ai plus depuis sous mac, j'ai peut etre planté 2 fois en 4 mois... )

Et sinon des petits détails, comme le look du mac pro, son silence, et la stabilité surtout...


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai un Pc vista avec une assez grosse config, il bug tout les jours !
Et mon frère (il a 31ans) a essayer d'installer Vista sur une machine de guerre (hardcore gamer) une machine a 2000 euros, Vista ne voulais pas s'installer, il a payer une license pour rien !
Donc il a du acheter du XP.
Et quand il a su je j'adorait Apple il ma dit que je me faisait emballer par le marcher et la politique d'Apple.C'est plutot lui qui c'est fait emballer.


----------



## Psycho_fls (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi je suis passé sous mac parce que j'aime bien les produits bien finis, qui marchent bien et qui affichent une bonne fiablilté.

A noter que j'ai jamais vraiment eu de problème avec mes PC... Le premier OS que j'ai connu s'appelait Windows 98 et je suis allé jusqu'à XP (en passant par 2000, 2000 Pro, ME) et je dois dire que si l'on prend soin de son matériel et qu'on fait gaffe à ses fréquentations, on s'en sort bien.

"Pourquoi mon MB alors ?" me direz-vous ?
Pour les mêmes raisons qui me font préférer une voiture allemande à une française : finition, rapidité d'exécution, pas de pannes (gels) à répétition, etc.

Et puis ce look... :love:

Un tout quoi !
Longue vie à vos &#63743;


----------



## daffyb (4 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Moi j'ai un Pc vista avec une assez grosse config, il bug tout les jours !
> Et mon frère (il a 31ans) a essayer d'installer Vista sur une machine de guerre (hardcore gamer) une machine a 2000 euros, Vista ne voulais pas s'installer, il a payer une license pour rien !
> Donc il a du acheter du XP.
> Et quand il a su je j'adorait Apple il ma dit que je me faisait emballer par le marcher et la politique d'Apple.C'est plutot lui qui c'est fait emballer.



Tu peux récupérer sa licence Vista :rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Pour faire quoi, ah, la vendre bonne idée, mais je ne peux pas la prendre parceque il l'a construit son ordinateur lui même et la license il l'a acheté avec les composants donc il a payer la license vista moin cher, mais il ne peut l'installer que sur l'rdinateur qui la construit. Si il l'installe sur un autre ordinateur il fait de l'illégal.


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Ouais en même temps des mecs qui font de l'illégal (sous windows ou autre) y'en a pas des masses, alors il serait vite repéré  :rateau:


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Sur windows, tout mes copain font de l'illégal. (emule)


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Pour faire quoi, ah, la vendre bonne idée, mais je ne peux pas la prendre parceque il l'a construit son ordinateur lui même et la license il l'a acheté avec les composants donc il a payer la license vista moin cher, mais il ne peut l'installer que sur l'rdinateur qui la construit. Si il l'installe sur un autre ordinateur il fait de l'illégal.



Qui te dit qu'il a pris une licence OEM?


----------



## lanceloth (5 Septembre 2008)

Voila, je cherchez le mot OEM.
Il me la dit, et mon père me la expliquée.


----------



## miko974 (5 Septembre 2008)

Windows c'est windows OEM ou pas, du moment qu'il est installé sur une seule machine il sera reconnu comme fiable et légale par windows update il n'y a pas de soucis de ce côté là.


----------



## rizoto (5 Septembre 2008)

miko974 a dit:


> Windows c'est windows OEM ou pas, du moment qu'il est installé sur une seule machine il sera reconnu comme fiable et légale par windows update il n'y a pas de soucis de ce côté là.



Non la licence n'est pas la même.


----------



## miko974 (5 Septembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord, mais d'un point de vu pratique, c'est la même chose.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Septembre 2008)

Dans le sens inverse, j'ai débuté sur mac, et chacune de mes excursion sur Xp ou Vista est une abomination pour moi... :rateau: C'est pas comparable, sur mac je ne me suis pratiquement jamais soucié de l'Os, je fais directement ce que j'ai à faire. A contrario à chaque fois que je boot sur windows je perd 15min à tenter d'expliquer à l'OS dans sa langue ce que j'attend de lui...


----------



## Lizandre (5 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, petit complément récent d'hier : pour trouver l'adresse MAC de la carte wifi d'un portable sous win XP, j'ai fini par lancer l'invite DOS et passer par la commande ipconfig. Même avec un informaticien au téléphone, pas moyen de trouver OU XP range les adresse physiques des interfaces réseau !!!!


----------



## Karb0ne (6 Septembre 2008)

Lizandre a dit:


> Tiens, petit complément récent d'hier : pour trouver l'adresse MAC de la carte wifi d'un portable sous win XP, j'ai fini par lancer l'invite DOS et passer par la commande ipconfig. Même avec un informaticien au téléphone, pas moyen de trouver OU XP range les adresse physiques des interfaces réseau !!!!



En effet les commandes dos restent le meilleur moyen et le plus rapide pour trouver certaines informations, comme l'adresse MAC, l'IP, le DNS et quelques autres trucs...


----------



## gyffral30 (7 Septembre 2008)

si j'ai bien compris ta "demende" (si c'en été une) il te faut faire ipconfig/all et Normalement il devrait te lister toutes les addresses physiques connectés a ta machine...

dans mon cas je vois l'adresse de ma Carte mere , de mon routeur , de mon modem.

si j'étais hors sujet excusé moi :rose:


----------



## David_b (7 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Je vais passer du PC au Mac. Tout simplement parceque *les PC* sont lours, encombrent, font du bruits, et il *y a des cables par tout* !


  Comme ça ?



:rateau:


----------



## Ptimouss (7 Septembre 2008)

Ouaip, c'est un peu éculé (nan j'ai pas oublié une lettre  ) le truc du "sur Mac il y a moins de fils". Même sur un iMac, sans compter le clavier et la souris, si on branche une imprimante, un DD externe et 2 enceintes, ben ça fait déjà des fils.


----------



## Florian.C (7 Septembre 2008)

Quel était le but de ce sujet... Hum... Pourquoi est-on passés de PC à MAC je crois? 

Alors, tout d'abord, mon PC Portable était plus ou moins en fin de vie, ce qui m'a donc forcé à changer. Mais pourquoi Mac?

La première raison est que j'ai pu manipulé un Mac durant quelques jours il y a quelques mois, et j'avais particulièrement accroché.

Secondo, l'univers du Mac m'a attiré pour diverses raisons que tout le monde connaît. Une qualité irréprochable, un silence parfait, très peu de ralentissement, des applic qui s'ouvrent sans broncher. Bref, une linéarité parfaite dans l'utilisation du système Mac Os, et ça, c'est pour moi le principal atout de la marque à la pomme sur ses ordinateurs en rapport avec un PC, même bien équipé 

Et enfin, le design qui, reconnaissons-le, peut rendre jaloux de nombreux utilisateurs de la plate-forme PC 

Voilou les amis!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Je vais vous donner mon expérience personnelle sur ce sujet illustrée de deux exemples tout bêtes , après ces derniers vous aurez tout compris 

1er exemple :   Un jour j'ai allumé mon stupide pc ( pléonasme ) et là il ne démarre pas correctement un message s'affiche à l'écran je cite " Aucun clavier n'a été détecté pour continuer appuyer sur F5 "

2ème exemple ( subtil ) :  Qui démontre à quel point Windows est très peu intuitif.
Comment éteignez-vous votre pc ? En appuyant sur ... Démarrer ? Très logique 

Après avoir vu cela je crois qu'on a tout vu ...

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

De plus un Mac c'est beau , rapide , intuitif et ce que je vais dire fera sûrement esquisser un sourire pour certains ... et oui un Mac est intelligent. 

Excusez-moi pour ce 2ème post mais je voulais compléter le 1er par des arguments plus protocolaires.


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

j'ai essayé Vista récemment et j'ai vraiment surpris de la complexité de l'explorateur de fichiers. Il y a plein d'information partout, de raccourcis, d'option.

Je préfère la sobriété du finder de Tiger


----------



## Florian.C (7 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> De plus un Mac c'est beau , rapide , intuitif et ce que je vais dire fera sûrement esquisser un sourire pour certains ... et oui un Mac est intelligent.
> 
> Excusez-moi pour ce 2ème post mais je voulais compléter le 1er par des arguments plus protocolaires.



Super ces deux exemples 

Comme quoi, inutile de chercher midi à 14h pour se justifier :love:


----------



## David_b (7 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> un Mac est intelligent.


Pourtant c'est Newton, pas la pomme, qui a pondu la théorie de la gravitation universelle 
je suis loin 

Blague à part, pourquoi tu le trouves "intelligent" ?


----------



## Pat1763 (7 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi j'ai switché ? 

C'est une histoire un peu bizarre à dire vrai... 

Je suis venu sur ce forum parce que ma fille voulait switcher, du fait de son orientation vers les arts graphiques. Je me suis donc renseigné, afin de lui prendre une config qui lui conviendrait au mieux. De fil en aiguille, je me suis rendu compte que :

- finalement, les Mac ne sont pas des machines si étranges que cela... elles seraient même plus faciles à utiliser que des PC. 
- le Linux de l'OSX semble un poil plus stable que le Windows XP SP2 qui officiait sur mon PC... reformaté un certain nombre de fois. 
- les virus Made in Internet commençaient légèrement à me fatiguer, de même que le fonctionnement de mon VPN virtuel, qui devenait franchement cahotique. 
- je n'arrivais pas à comprendre pourquoi mon disque dur moulinait comme un dingue par moments, pourquoi Windows devenait irrésistiblement plus lent à se mettre en marche au fur et à mesure que le précédent formatage s'éloignait dans le temps, et pourquoi il lui fallait des plombes pour s'éteindre. 
- l'ambiance pistes-d'aterrissage-de-Roissy ça va bien 5 minutes, mais à la longue c'est un peu lassant... le silence a aussi ses vertus. 

J'ai switché depuis 15 jours maintenant, sans trop de problèmes (pour ceux rencontrés, grace à ce forum ils ont été réglés, ou sur le point de l'être). Donc, autant dire que je ne regrette rien, bien au contraire !


----------



## fabphoto (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Bon je ne vais pas être très original par rapport aux autres post mais voici mon expérience.

Je suis passé sur mac en mars de cette année. 
Jai débuté avec un PC tour Packar Bell sous wwindows 98, bugs sur bugs, ensuite une autre tout de je ne sais plus quelle marque. Idem, j'avais alors un ami dans l'informatique, mon PC passait beaucoup plus de temps entre ses mains expertes qu'à être sur mon bureau à remplir son office.

J'ai ensuite acheté un EMAC tout beau mais très bruyant qui fonctionnait sous OS X 2. Trop lent et des soucis de compatibilité mon fait acheter un portable vaio 17 qui ma duré pas plus dun an (écran mort). Enfin un peu plus dun an, il nétait plus sous garantie.
Ensuite une grosse M dacer toujours en portable, 3 aller retour au SAV, plantages permanant. Il était sensé être le meilleur du moment.

Un ami qui est sur Mac depuis longtemps mencourage à refranchir le cap. Mon souci était de pouvoir faire fonctionner Autocad. Chose rendue possible grâce au Mac Intel. Et hop me voila lheureux possesseur dun tout dernier Mac Pro.

Depuis, moins je vais sous windows XP mieux je me porte. A chaque fois que je suis contraint dy remettre les pied, je me dis, mais quel est le cretain qui a pondu ce truc.

Tout fonctionne comme dans les meilleurs des mondes (possibles).

Outre les qualités esthétiques de lunivers Mac, cest vraiment la fiabilité et la qualité de lenvironnement de travail qui me séduisent.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Pourtant c'est Newton, pas la pomme, qui a pondu la théorie de la gravitation universelle
> je suis loin
> 
> Blague à part, pourquoi tu le trouves "intelligent" ?



Exemple concret : les tips sur Mac s'avèrent souvent utiles.
Contrairement aux tips de Windows , personnellement il m'est jamais arrivé sur Mac un problème du type lorsque je le démarre une fois sur le bureau un message d'erreur du type " Warning Error MI68765XJK.00" 
Sur Mac s'il y a un problème il nous l'expose clairement avec de belles formules de phrases et de mots concis.

D'autres exemples sur mon post plus haut

Bien à vous


----------



## lanceloth (7 Septembre 2008)

Mht_60 a dit:


> et oui un Mac est intelligent.



Et oui, le Pc oublie même des fois où se trouve le programme ! 
Ca m'arrive (souvent) !


----------



## chycoboy (7 Septembre 2008)

Et moi !
  Un pentium 60 Packard Bell lun des 1er pc doté de win 95, à ce jour je me demande encore pourquoi javais acheté cette machine à 10 000 francs 
  Ensuite je lai revendu quand je suis monté à Paris Et je me suis payé le 1ier iMac !
Je me souviens cétait à Surcouf , des employés du stand mac sétaient déguisés en moines tibétains et défilaient dans tout le magasin en criant  ?? un truc comme : _"le mac c'est mieux que le PC !!"_
  Bref je me suis renseigné et jai acheté un iMac avec Mac OS 8.5 et ses bugs Malgré sa légendaire stabilité le mien plantait parfois. 
  Sûrement moins quun PC de lépoque, mais ça arrivait.
  Quand les copains venaient chez moi, ils regardaient ma boule bleutée par curiosité et se moquaient de moi parce que jétais seul au monde.
  Quand je lallumé pour leur faire une démonstration, je croisais les doigts pour quil ne plante pas. Sinon jen avais pour toute la vie à mentendre dire « - ahahahah cest de la m »
Par contre ça rigolait moins, quand ils ont annoncé que seul les macs nétaient pas concernés par le bug de lan 2000 !!


  Ensuite, je lai revendu à une société et je me suis payé un PC à Carrouf, avec un win millénium.
  Faut dire que cest laid Mais alors je faisais parti de la majorité !
  Aujourdhui jai toujours un PC sous Vista, mais je compte changer sérieusement pour un iMac pour les raisons suivantes :

  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Lallure ! Quel bel objet, et ce système dexploitation, jai regardé pas mal de vidéos sur www.debutersurmac.com cest vraiment classe !
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Le bruit, sur les pc au bout dun certain temps quel que soit la marque, il fera du bruit.
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Sa communauté grandissante qui permet de solutionner pas mal de problèmes, grâce aussi à Internet. Cest beaucoup mieux quen  99.
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Ayant pris de la bouteille, je ne joue pratiquement plus.
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Avant les ordinateurs nétaient pas aussi rependus, si jai un réel problème avec un logiciel, je peux toujours me dépanner avec le portable de ma femme.
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Bien que 9 bécanes sur 10, soit sous windows,  on voit bien que faire un système dexploitation pour des milliards de machines aux configurations multiples, cest quand même dur !
  -[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Mr vista est défavorisé en qualité de fonctionnement, contrairement à Mac OS.

  Dès quil y aura un orage violent dans mon département, je débrancherai lalimentation de mon pc pour simuler une grosse panne et me faire offrir un iMac par ma femme !!!


----------



## Macbeth (8 Septembre 2008)

chycoboy a dit:


> Dès quil y aura un orage violent dans mon département, je débrancherai lalimentation de mon pc pour simuler une grosse panne et me faire offrir un iMac par ma femme !!!




A quoi en est-on réduit pour obtenir gain de cause mon bon monsieur.!!.. hu huh !


----------



## Psycho_fls (8 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Sur windows, tout mes copain font de l'illégal. (emule)




Oui, mon message était un tantinet ironiqe...   (qui n'a jamais téléchargé ne serait-ce qu'un morceau de musique ?)


----------



## Psycho_fls (8 Septembre 2008)

Florian.C a dit:


> Super ces deux exemples
> 
> Comme quoi, inutile de chercher midi à 14h pour se justifier :love:




Qui parle de se justifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

lanceloth a dit:


> Et oui, le Pc oublie même des fois où se trouve le programme !
> Ca m'arrive (souvent) !




Je suis heureux que l'on se comprenne 
Macamicalement


----------



## lanceloth (8 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Oui, mon message était un tantinet ironiqe...   (qui n'a jamais téléchargé ne serait-ce qu'un morceau de musique ?)



Non mais, ils téléchargenr des jeux entiers !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Pourtant c'est Newton, pas la pomme, qui a pondu la théorie de la gravitation universelle



Encore un complot?


----------



## suzerain (10 Septembre 2008)

Après celui du 11 septembre et du 08/08/08, viendra celui du 09/09/09 et ainsi de suite, sans compter que apple devient + riche que Microsoft.
N'y aurait-il donc pas comme un vent de changement en ce bas monde?
Même le prix du baril de brut dégringole!:mouais:
C'est un signe Macusers, bientôt d'autres nous rejoindront et diront eux aussi à leur tour : si j'avais su.....


L'homme vaut par ce qu'il est, non par ce qu'il a.


----------



## l'ajt du 29 (14 Septembre 2008)

je suis passé de l'autre côté de la porte parce que j'en avais les moyens financiers d'une part, et que j'étais lassé de passer du temps inutile et improductif devant mon ordi à le  remettre en état de marche d'autre part;
je suis nouveau sur pc (1999, avant c'était papier+crayon) et j'ai bossé en prof lib sur des pc d'entrée de gamme, en accumulant les pbs de lenteur de connexion encore qu'en 1999/2000 la conexion était tjrs  plus ou moins lente, de plantage, virus, etc.
sans compter une forte rancoeur accumulée contre le système commercial et les principes de windows.
j'ai pris mac pour une universelle panacée (je sais je suis naïf) et pour en avoir parlé avec un utilisateur comblé.
en plus c'est beau.
maintenant que j'ai un mac depuis 3 semaines, je commence à m'y habituer  -je garde mon pc - et je commence à comprendre aussi que le software est fait pour le pc principalement: du coup je me suis abonné sur macgeneration pour avoir des tuyaux...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à vous ! J'avais un pc portable qui me convenait vraiment très bien (on aime bien passer du temps à télécharger des programmes anti-quelque chose : anti-spywares, antivirus, anti-trucs, etc., ça occupe et ça rassure). 
Comme je passais du temps à taper du texte sur un écran 15", je me suis dit qu'un plus grand écran ne serait tout de même pas de trop. Mais pourquoi acheter un PC ? 
J'ai donc acheté un mac alors que j'aurais pu acheter un pc pour beaucoup moins cher. Pourquoi donc ? 
D'abord, sans doute, parce qu'un sou étant un sou (j'en sais quelque chose), je pouvais me l'offrir.
Ensuite, et surtout, parce que mac, c'est quelque chose de l'ordre d'un petit rêve. J'en rêve en fait depuis probablement plus longtemps que je ne l'imagine. Mais c'était cher et je n'y connaissais rien en informatique.
Maintenant que je l'ai, j'ai l'impression de l'avoir toujours eu (j'exagère à peine).
C'est beau, c'est simple, c'est intuitif.
Et quand je repasse sur mon pc, tout se complique (et pas seulement parce qu'il faut que je change de "mentalité").
Bon, y a beaucoup à dire. 
En tout cas, maintenant, ce sera mac.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Septembre 2008)

j'ai eu de la chance, j'ai commencé ma vie informatique avec un Mac Plus en 1987 , puis en 1992 j'ai eu un 386 avec Win 3.11, à ce moment là les macs étaient rares, chers, sans beaucoup de logiciels, (pour acheter une souris c'était 650 frs de l'époque soit 200  en euro constant !!). Puis je suis passé à un Pentium 133, puis un Pentium III 800 Ghz, pour finalemen,t acheter en 2005 un Pentium IV 3,2 Ghz et là l'horreur : 
- carte mère buggée, les ports USB marchaient de manière aléatoire , plus de 50 installation de la carte graphique , jamais pu installé correctement la carte son ..... plus un PC qui chauffait trop (malgré un boitier top, spécial refroidissement....) et qui plantait de manière aléatoire... la rage. 
On me prête alors un PC sous vista  je n'en parle pas c'était même pire que le précédent.

Et voilà que je croise quelqu'un avec un PB 15' dans le train :rose:, je lui pose deux trois questions et me rend chez un revendeur Mac, je craque alors sur un PB 12' .... ce n'est pas celui que j'utilise puisque j'ai explosé mon premier PB '12, depuis j'ai pris Mac à titre personnel et à titre professionnel.

Alors les plus du Mac sont nombreux, en premier lieu la stabilité, la convivialité, et le plaisir de découvrir des trucs sympas sur Mac Os (je me rappelle encore ma découverte émue de Space...), en fin ce sont des machines de grande qualité surtout comparées aux machines pour windows (même de grande marque comme sony ou hp), et même si certains crient au loup face à une baisse de qualité moyenne des Macs, ils devraient faire un tour chez PC... 

Les défauts du Mac, c'est l'abandon du 12' pour les MBP, et ... quelques logiciels manquant comme autocad, access, et quelques jeux supplémentaires dans la logithèque.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (21 Septembre 2008)

C'était ça ou VISTA... cette explication ce suffit à elle-même, non? Mais aussi l'indéniable qualité du produit, la puissance du MBP, son design, et l'OS.


----------



## Azaly (25 Septembre 2008)

Déjà je suis attirée par la nouveauté, moi l'inconnu m'attire plus qu'il ne fait peur lol

Ensuite Vista m'a pris la tête, j'ai tenté linux, pareil...

J'avais lu et entendu dire que les Macs buggaient moins, étaient plus pratique au niveau de l'OS, je trouvais justement le design de l'OS mieux foutu

Bref, après avoir d'abord voulu un portable je me suis laissée tenter par un iMac (que je trouvais très beaux) et je ne regrette pas!

Un Macbook (lequel j'en sais rien) peut-être pour l'année prochaine puisque je pars un an en Angleterre


----------



## MrGame&Watch (26 Septembre 2008)

D'abord c'était le ras le bol de maintenir un windows à flot quand toute la famille l'utilise et installe n'importe quoi ! Linux étant plus compliqué pour eux, j'ai voulu tenter l'aventure Mac et j'ai conseillé un Mac Mini. Je ne le regrette pas même s'il devient un peu poussif avec leopard. Après ce fut un Macbook boosté à 2 go de Ram (j'ai donné la ram d'origine au mini) et ça marche toujours aussi bien. Tout le monde est content.


----------



## garsducalvados (26 Septembre 2008)

Moi perso il n'y a pas beaucoup de raison.
J'avais 2 potes qui avaient un ibook et l'autre un powerbook.
Et donc je regardais de temps en temps.

Mais surtout ce qui m'a fais passé de l'autre coté c'est l'envie de découvrir autre chose que Windows et Linux.
J'ai donc fais l'acquisition d'un MacBook RevB, et j'en suis grave content .
Et là je suis en train de préparer mes finances pour acheter un IMAC 24''.

.Matt


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Septembre 2008)

En gros c'est simple, lors d'un déplacement professionnel, je me retrouve avec un portable DELL mort... plus rien, plus internet, plus de messagerie, plus de moyen de faire des documents.

Acheter un PC à la fnac du coin + un pack office ou prendre un mac avec le pack office, je devais prendre la décision...

Je ne suis un pas un expert en informatique alors mon choix a été guidé à ce moment là par les raisons suivantes :

- une machine tout en un avec WIFI, blue tooth, facilement paramétrable
- une simplicité d'installation des softs
- l'aisance liée à la portabilité
- et puis les Mac Intel permettaient de mettre Windows
- la qualité de finition (clavier, écran,....)
- la connectique
et pour finir le look et l'envie de découvrir.

Finalement je n'ai pas été déçu, mais je n'utilise plus le MacBook, ayant acheté un PB'12 que je trouve plus commode.

Depuis toutes mes machines (4) sont des macs:
- le média center familial est un Imac 24', et c'est une super machine de bureautique
- le portable c'est le PB'12
- le fixe du bureau un MacBook Pro 15'
- celui de mon épouse le MacBook

Aujourd'hui j'apprécie la simplicité, l'interconnectivité et les synchros sans être un dieu en informatique.

j'apprécie l'OS que je trouve très stable, et très ergonomique, en tout et pour tout j'ai eu deux plantages sur l'ensemble de ce parc. Et je ne me sers plus de Windows, sauf pour certains softs (Access, Autocad...) et quelques jeux (bridge en réseau BBO)

Est ce je retournerai vers PC, peut être si le système est plus stable, mais surtout aujourd'hui je ne veux plus passer des heures à paramétrer le réseau sans fil et les synchros entre les machines, et si il est très facile de le faire entre des Macs, cela s"avère toujours très complexe entre des PC.  ce que je trouve bien sur les PC, c'est l'offre commerciale en termes de prix et d'accessibilité, ainsi qu'une offre logicielle plus accessible, et plus développée.


----------



## Chococed (26 Septembre 2008)

POur ma part je ne me suis vraiment intéressé au monde de l'informatique qu'il y a 6 ans. 

Mon beau père étant un passioné d'informatique (qui ne jure que par windows et Bill Gates), je me suis alors intéresser a l'informatique et j'ai fait ma propre tour avec XP dition familiale. Tout a toujours trés bien marché, hormis peut etre l'agacement d'avoir un antivirus et de se faire attaquer assez souvent.

Au bout de deux ans, avec mes études j'ai envisager l'achat d'un ordinateur portable. N'étant pas particulièrement attaché a windows, et curieux de nature, je me suis intéressez au alternatives a windows, Linux et Mac. 

Tombé sous le charme de OSX, de par sa simplicité et son ergonomie, j'ai donc commandé un iBook G4. Pendant deux ans, Windows et Mac ont cohabiter chez moi, le premier en tant que PC de bureau, et le second en tant qu'ordinateur portable. 

Par la suite, j'ai vendu mon iBook et j'ai racheter un PC portable que j'ai ensuite aussi revendu pour racheter un autre PC portable sous Vista. Mon choix de vendre mon iBook fut le fait de ne pas retrouver tout les logiciels de RIP DVD (j'était habitué a l'usine Néro:mouais, ainsi que la peur davoir certains problème de compatibilité avec les logiciels que j'utilisai a l'université (c*e qui était vraiment faux dans les deux cas*)
J'ai gardé ce portable sous vista a peu prés 6 mois. Et je m suis aperçu qu'en fait j'était beaucoup mieux lorsque j'étais sous Mac OSX, que tout était plus simple, plus eau, plus fonctionnel, et que tout les logiciels que j'utilisais sous Windows avait leur équivalence (voire en mieux) sous Mac OSX. J'ai donc refilé mon HP Pavillon sous vista a mon frangin, et je me suis pris un Macbook core 2 duo santa rosa. 

Depuis, je sais que je resterai sur OSX (sauf catastrophe ), et que mon macbook m'accompagne et me sert parfaitement tout les jours, sans le moindre problème. Ma fiancée souhaite par ailleurs acheté un macbook, et mes parent envisagent d'acheter un Mac Mini pour remplacer leur PC. Pour ma part, je pense acheter un autre Mac (j'hésite entre MBP, mini, ou imac 24", ou pourquoi pas les rois si je gagne au loto :love

Mais étant passioné d'informatique, peut etre un jour achèterai-je un PC vista, mais que je monterai moi-même (parce j'aime bien bidouillé ^^), ce PC me servira principalement pour le jeu (seul point faible des mac a mon humble avis a ce jour).
Mais OSX serait mon système d'exploitation principal nombreuses années j'espère 


Voila mon expérience ^^

PS: pour ce qui est de mon beau père, il se borne toujours a aduler Windows et Bill... Mais bon peut etre changera-il d'avis un jour


----------

